# 1973 Tucker Sno Cat 1443 New to Me



## Track Addict

I'm back!

Nice complete original cat with a great service history on Mt. Greylock highest peak in Massachusetts.  Was used to maintain the radio tower.  13 mile up and down.

Lived inside well taken care of. Tracks rebuilt by dealer with low hours. Lots of parts to go through. Interior is real nice! Runs real well. 

Looking forward to learning and just tinkering/enjoying this one.  Keeping as is and preserve in its current state. 

Went for a ride today.  Pros and cons over pontoon cats but so far I am liking and missing. Wife is warming up so I don't need to move into it yet. So far my track addict support group are big fans!

Here are some pics.  More fun to come just add sno!


----------



## sno-drifter

I wood recommend that you cross brace your tie down straps on each end of the cat and go around the axle housing. The tracks will cut your straps. Cops around here wood write you up.

Cat looks great, I assume that the heater works good, thus mama is "warming up". I don't care if anything on my cat works as long as the heater does. Good luck and take care.


----------



## Track Addict

My assistant didn't feel like getting the chains out of the bed of the truck for the front but did for the back.  First new strap pulled out was cut from my last tucker haul. Hate straps on the big stuff but so easy.

Tucker in Massachusetts?  No law enforcement would dare.  Maybe an escort for being awesome!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

sno-drifter said:


> I wood recommend that you cross brace your tie down straps on each end of the cat and go around the axle housing. The tracks will cut your straps. Cops around here wood write you up.



TOTALLY agree!

My technique is to use what are called axle straps (link: https://www.amazon.com/Axle-Straps-Hauler-Downs-Wrecker/dp/B005C5DZR8) and loop them around the axles just outboard of the spring perches at all four locations. If you look at the link you'll see the axle straps have rings at each end. I use ratchet straps that have clips, rather than hooks (but hooks should work), and I clip one end of the ratchet strap through both rings. On the trailer I have welded D-rings (link: https://www.amazon.com/2-inch-Capac...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=W286NGF1RKMVW4KWYGGK)  and the other end of the ratchet strap gets clipped to the D-ring diagonally across the trailer. This method is pretty painless and does an excellent job of securing the machine to the trailer.


----------



## DAVENET

You know, it only needs a quick shot of Orange to keep mama happy.  Wives like shiny things!!


----------



## Track Addict

She got something shiny alright.  I only get to enjoy it when she is giving me the finger behind the boys backs!

At least she can ride in be cat...


----------



## Track Addict

Been tinkering and looking over the cat.  Few things to work on.

Needs new fuel tank sender.  Stewart warner should be easy.

Battery drained over weekend to zero volts.  New Batt.  Think some items are not keyed power.  Will investigate this.

Rear light burnt out.  Will source a replacement vintage look maybe led maybe not.

Need to build a rear step/steps for better egress.

Temp sensor pegs quick on warmup.  From what I can tell it has a Chrysler auto sender and has the wrong ohm range for the Stewart warner green line gauges.  Was 80 ohm room temp 25 ohm at temp.  Checked everywhere infrared temp and its running nice.  I believe Stewart warner 280EA is correct.

Needs two pieces of glass.  Back door glass crack is a result of the bumper missing that rests on the door cross support.  This results in the window being the bumper hence cracked. Windshield easy fix.

New radiator hoses, heater hoses, and battery cables in process.

Little carpet glue in a few spots, vacuum, and dust. 

Have a wiper question I will ask on the parts repair thread because it appears universal and multi cat.

Cosmetically have a few dents in the hood to work on.  The garage door where it lived came down on it life.  No sharp creases so a little skilled pounding should do it. Paint is flaking.  Leaving as is.  Looks like tucker did not use primer back in the day.  Lioks kind of cool.

It being a radio cat it had a cb antenna which was removed and covered with tape.  Move here is to put one back on for asthetics unless someone has a better idea.

Lastly and firstly need some tunes installed !


----------



## Track Addict

Fixed the wiper issue. Linkage bent. Not sur if man or motor created but good for now.

Figured out a nice plug and play stereo solution.  This is out of the old cat but have a bigger newer version of this that is in a warm weather ride we may need to share. Plenty of room for a nice clean plug and play sub woofer up font also.

The space and view it takes up is only if the hood so this should work well.


----------



## PJL

Where is the "run yourself over" inhibitor switch?


----------



## Track Addict

It has soft rubber tracks. Was thinking it would be a spontaneous massage option?

Has a foot and hand brake so the odds of one being on have increased 100%.


----------



## wakeupcall

Nice looking Tucker, Love the extra room of the sedan style. Looks like a good  solid machine with lots of potential. We love our rubber track and  can't wait to get one of the steel track sedans rebuilt, so then will have a comparison of the capability  and flotation.


----------



## Track Addict

Don't want to disappoint anyone but for the official Tucker Sno Cat record I can tel you pontoons/rollers will out perform rubber all day any day!


----------



## wakeupcall

Can hardly wait, that is pretty amazing .


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> Don't want to disappoint anyone but for the official Tucker Sno Cat record I can tel you pontoons/rollers will out perform rubber all day any day!



Please tell me your not basing the rubber track Tucker's performance on a 1500 series machine, with a 225 six cylinder engine.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

a 1500 with the light little slant 6 should preform pretty good, just not very fast.  there are some physics, that in some conditions that the pontoon ladder track combo may be more effective, I would believe in cold sugar snow that the belted track would have the edge for traction, where as the pontoon would like likely have an edge in wet snow where compaction can take place


----------



## Track Addict

the comparison here is the snow traction/floatation  on a 400 and 500 series pontoons/rollers to comparable rubber track tuckers of the same size series.  On the steep and deep.

Motors would be a different story.  That small block in the 442 has loads more power over the 225.


----------



## sno-drifter

LOL


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like a McCall shoot out is in order .


----------



## aksnocat

Is it in fact a 1443?

My understanding is:

1300 and 1400 series have 4 idler wheels per track carrier

1500 series have 5 wheels per.

1600 and 1700 series have six wheels per.

What does the spec plate say?


----------



## Track Addict

1443 5 wheels per track.  Maybe because pontoons were still standard and this was and option back then?


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> 1443 5 wheels per track.  Maybe because pontoons were still standard and this was and option back then?



Your stamped data plate is interesting. I'm very curious as to the actual weight of your Tucker. I'm suspicious that the listed 4,600 lbs is the weight for a pontoon equipped machine. I say that because I have a Tucker 1500 series brochure and spec sheet dated 9/78 and it lists the unladen weight as 5,970/6,310 lbs (undoubtedly different cab configurations). 

Further on it lists "Engine: Standard, Chrysler 318 CID V-8" with no optional engines available. For transmissions it lists "Transmission: Standard, N.P.G. 540 (5 Forward/1 Reverse) and two automatic options a Chrysler A 727 and an Allison AT-540.

I also have another 1500 series spec sheet dated 10/83 which lists the unladen weight as 6,340/6,560 lbs. And it also shows the 318 V-8 as the standard engine with the 360 as an option with two Cummins options as well.

I'm thinking the rubber track system weighs more than the steel track/pontoon system (and may require more power to turn it). I suspect Tucker then decided to use the 318 because of the extra weight/power requirements, but that's supposition on my part...


----------



## Track Addict

They list the weight of each ATV track conversion as approx 400 lbs.  I would say that is close to a pontoon, sprocket, track, and rollers.

Towing it felt same and it sits in the same spot as the 442.  I did have the 442 on top of me.  When this one runs me over I  can make a better weight comparison!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

so how much faster was the old steel track then your new rubber one ?


----------



## Track Addict

On the no sno steel track is faster.  Think on the snow rubber is going to cruise a little faster.

There is a guy on Lake Winni that modified a rubber like mine.  Changed the gearing in the diffs.  Cruises 25 on the lake.  Has to be pushing the machine tracks hard!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

My old rubber track was a dog thats why I went with a the steel track freighter. still haven't taken it out tho so I don't know . I drove a 542 like your old one in Aspen tho and it hauled up hills like my old rubber did down hill lol. I think it has alot to do with resistance. I always felt that if my old rubber track had a diesel it would have been able to keep up


----------



## Track Addict

We don't really get the snow out here but with the little test run the 442 v8 has much more up hill power at very low rpm.  The slant did well just a littler higher rpm.  Still learning!

Here are some specs across the models.


----------



## Aaron Tucker

interesting ill give you some feed back once I get mine out .


----------



## Aaron Tucker

also mine had an ID tag that stated not do go over 3600rmp . dos yours new one say something similar ? I always assumed this was for that tracks not the engine .


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

aaron tucker said:


> also mine had an ID tag that stated not do go over 3600rmp . dos yours new one say something similar ? I always assumed this was for that tracks not the engine .



I think the engine RPM limitation was for the hydraulic pump. Vickers, the hydraulic pump manufacturer, recommends a maximum RPM of 2,500 RPM (dependent on pump volume output). Tucker uses a larger driven pulley on the pump than the drive pulley on the engine crankshaft harmonic balancer to slow the pump RPM relative to engine RPM. IIRC, the pulley geometry works out to 3,333 engine RPM equals 2,500 pump RPM.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> We don't really get the snow out here but with the little test run the 442 v8 has much more up hill power at very low rpm.  The slant did well just a littler higher rpm.  Still learning!
> 
> Here are some specs across the models.



Interesting specifications... I've never seen those before. Thanks for posting that.

I'm curious as to what ring and pinion ratios Tucker used then. The axles look like Dodge corporate axles and at some point they changed to Dana 60's. All four of my Tuckers have had Dana axles, and all used 4.88:1 gear sets.

In my experience when you start going fast (a relative term in a Tucker) the engine is working hard, and there's a whole lot of rotating mass in the belts and grousers. Maybe you get used to it, but I'm a little uncomfortable over 12 MPH or so. It seems like you're putting a lot of stress on the system components, and that typically leads to premature failure.

To me, the advantage of a more powerful engine isn't necessarily top speed, but rather you can run that 8-10 MPH sweet spot up hills, and in deep snow, in a higher gear than you can with a less powerful engine.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the build sheet from the nice people at Tucker today.

4.56:1 ratio.  Dodge 1/2 ton rear end with tapered axles.  Will post the sheet tomorrow .


----------



## Track Addict

Build Sheet


----------



## Track Addict

Broken leg feeling real good.  Practicing for my McCall comeback tour!

The medicinal benefits of Tucker sno cat nip I think is not fully understood. Thankful for my therapy cats.


----------



## Track Addict

Love New England. Up here in the NH mountains and have to drive south to Massachusetts to find the sno!

Tucker trials tomorrow! Factory subwoofer installed


----------



## nikos

Track Addict
Broken leg feeling real good.  Practicing for my McCall comeback tour!

The medicinal benefits of Tucker sno cat nip I think is not fully understood. Thankful for my therapy cats.


----------



## loggah

We still got about 1' of snow here on this side of the notch. A couple years ago i saved aside a slant 6 with  transmission and emergency brake assembly at the scrapyard,i think it might be a 5 speed pretty big box. Just in case you need any parts.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

$7335.00 times 2 and get the current value???

think the smiles per mile are priceless...


----------



## Track Addict

Put on about 4 miles today.  So far loving the rig while missing my 442 at the same time. Rougher ride in low sno conditions and definitely not the power of the small block but I am liking this little Chrysler motor.  This cat will cruise a bit faster than the steel tracks.  Another plus is less snow stored in track for garage melting/flooding!

Everything is nice and tight on this machine.  

Fixed the temp sender.  The Stewart gauges need their senders.  Fuel gauge reads intermittent .  Have the new sender hoping fixes it.

Put a CB antenna in to fill the hole and after all it is a radio cat.  Installed the missing rear door bumpers and mock installed the sub woofer and sound bar.  For a clean nice sounding plug and play system the stealth 10 and stealth 6 sub is tough to beat.  

Door on driver's side kept popping open.  It was warn to the point the flat catch was tapered and would open.  Quick weld and grind fixed.  Will clean this up later.


Next comes the problems questions post ?


----------



## Track Addict

Question and answer time .

1.  There is a draw the kills the battery over a few days.  Everything is stock looking at the wiring.  Nothing is keyed other than the ignition module from the looks of it.  What could it be? I don't have the new stereo installed and haven't changed anything .
2.  Three toggle switches lines up in a row. Heat/defrost/wipers have their own.  One is headlight/dashlight left toggle.No high low beam from what I can tell. Middle toggle is mystery switch.  Right is rear light.  Dome wired direct and on a button on the light.  Haven't traced middle switch but figured someone may know?
3.  Wiper knob/switch has three positions one is park and stops the wipers at the same location low on the windshield.  Other position is on.  The third seems to
Stop the wipers at any location your turn it to this position but if you move the actual wiper arm manual and start the motion it does one swipe. Odd 
4.  When it is cold it cranks a bunch with choke then fires and stalls.  Choke off it then fires and idles but if you give or throttle it stalls.  Once up to temp starts and runs like new.  Unfamiliar with the slant six but maybe a carb rebuild and new points/condenser ? Hope the pros can guide me here


----------



## Cidertom

Check the alternator, a bad diode can do this.  If it is shorted, it will show fast, but a bad leaking diode can drain the battery over days.


----------



## loggah

Thats just a typical cold blooded dodge,i have to leave my choke partway out for at least 10 minutes before they get warmed up,on both machines. With the slant 6 you have real long runners on the intake manifold,takes a while for the manifold and carb. to get up to operating temp.And i agree with the bad diode theory ,unhitch the hot lead from the alternator for a few days and see if the battery still goes flat.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I cant speek100 percent about your carb problems,the slant six had the same problem the v-8's had with the efe passeges plugging up with carbon. the efe passage runs heat under the intake manifold to help prevent the wetted walls logga was talking about,also sounds like some one added an aftermarket mechanical choke. the bimetallic automatic choke not working is another indication of this as that port also warms the choke stove.  the solution is to pull the intake manifold and chip all the carbon out and maybe haveit dipped in cold tank solution.


----------



## Track Addict

Great tips.  I am following Loggah's advice and seeing if I get a draw with the wire unhooked.

Alternator is a round back 2095191.  Bearing sounds a little loud.  Local shop in Lawrence can rebuild and test the voltage regulator.  Thinking this is the move.


----------



## Track Addict

Took the alternator and voltage regulator off.  Dropping off for rebuild tomorrow. Battery voltage holding strong will continue monitor but think this was the problem.

Found the defrost hose torn so that answers the fogging question.  Looks like the middle mystery switch powers up a accessory power block under the drivers side dash.

The gas pedal rubber broke at the floor hinge point. Need to find another.  Two
Bolts through the rubber on floor and the metal throttle linkage sides in a rubber groove.  Any idea what this was off of?


----------



## Track Addict

This is the pedal I am looking for :


----------



## Track Addict

Wipers all fixed and adjusted.  Found a new issue to resolve .  The wiper assembly hangs from the tin above the hood at the windshield upright intersection and the vibration, weight, and motion of the motors has cracked the upper aluminum.  Going to make a 1/2"x6" backer to put in top of this situation and that should fix it. Lousy design.  The wiper braket is real thin underneath and has many right angle bends that ultimately bolt up to the Bosch motor. Hoping having the linkage true and straight as well as the wipers staying on the glass helps the stress here.

Sorted out the switch situation.  One is headlight which I knew,  then the middle goes to this power block which is currently spare.  The right is the rear light.  The block also gets continuous power for the dome which is switched on the light.

Alternator was the draw volts holding strong.  Alternator and voltage limiter is at the shop.


----------



## Track Addict

Dodge sweptlne is what the gas pedal is off.  Now to find one?


----------



## Track Addict

So those pedals are not reproduced and a NOS or used one is crazy money.   Through the magic of the internet and others before me we have found a solution off an airline baggage tow tractor and also this was used on some fords back in the day.  Should be close enough to work.  Tug Part# T6-1009-103

http://floridaforkliftsupply.com/in...tractor-accelerator-pedal-pn-t6-1009-103.html


----------



## Track Addict

So the diodes definitely leaking and regulator was bad so the battery also was not charging.

All rebuilt like brand new with new regulator 100$.


----------



## Track Addict

Hunted down the trail groomer  in Bartlett to check the snowmobile trail conditions after the big melt down/rain we just had. He was headed out tonight to see if they could loosen some sno!

Was close to my old cat so I snuck in undercover to check a rear light not working. Decided to try getting back on the board in preparation for McCall!  Been about 8 weeks since the cat attack and we have come a long way!

Little video of the therapy session today: https://youtu.be/RBDXeA05beI


----------



## Track Addict

This pedal is a great solution and shouldn't wear out at the hinge point like the original.

20$ great cost effective functional solution.  Just need to drill one new hole in the pedal bracket to reuse the factory holes .


----------



## Track Addict

Alternator and new regulator all hooked up.  Had to extend then ground which moved to the top on the new regulator.

Ammeter working now and we get a charge.

Drilled out the new gas pedal works great using factory holes.  Two new bolts and back in action.


----------



## Track Addict

Have to add a fuse block for stereo and future power needs.  Can get the 6 gauge power and ground through the existing firewall grommet.

Need to add one grommet through the top of the passenger side dash near the windshield frame and then decide driver of passenger side for new block.

Thinking passenger so I have room for the future wires?


----------



## Track Addict

Was reviewing the manual and looking at other machines and noticed the tracks are on backwards compared to what the manual says.  Must be the same guy who Tucked up the ice breakers.

Take a look at the photos and let me know.  How does swapping the tracks around go?  Seems pretty easy can just drive off and back on?

Came with a nice track jack tool.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Unbuckle one track and lay it out on the floor/level surface and lay a chunk of 2x12 out for the bogies to roll onto and then move the machine off the track.

Swap the track and for end and line it up, then roll the machine back onto the track.

Flop the end up over the sprocket and buckle it back up. Adjust tension then do the next one.

There is a good reason for the install direction.

I have seen tracks swapped all over with a mix and match approach, but for normal use being in the forward direction it places the least stress on the belting and helps keep from ripping the fasteners out of the belt.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Track Addict

Pulled out the fuel sender which doesn't work.  Fuel gauge tested good.  This is the last piece of the gauges to be back to 100% lights and all.

The orig sender has no markings other than patent number.  Took a stab and got the wrong one.

Correct Stewart warner sender for green line gauge is 391D-D and is a right hand flange mount. Thought you could rotate but the flange holes are offset to only fit one way.

Got the left hand sender which is wrong.  Good news  is tank is beautiful inside!


----------



## Track Addict

Wired up the new fuse block and wired the stereo components to that.  Used a 30 amp terminal fuse at the battery and 6 gauge wires to the block.  Was able to use an existing firewall grommet. Had to add a cable grommet in the dash for a pass thru chase for the sound bar. Few finishing wire ties and should be done. Need to make up the new ground and starter cables also.

Plenty of room for future power needs now but at some point this 30 amp alternator becomes to small if the load increases much more.  To go to a bigger alternator would also require beefing up the factory charging wiring which I'm not looking to do.

Vacuumed the front carpet and dash.   It's in really nice shape  for 40 plus years. Sound system cranks.  I just sit in it and pretend to be driving on snow.  Not looking real wintery here in Massachusetts .

Please send some sno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS.  Rode the other cats up north yesterday on a trail system maintained by fellow Forum members and in close proximity to some Tucker sympathizers.  Thanks to all the groomer operators and club volunteers everywhere. I know it's a thankless job laying down that beautiful ribbon for long hours at night.  Many dont realize all the effort, time, and resources to make snowmobile trails happen but it does not go unappreciated here.  Thanks again!


----------



## Track Addict

Found a NOS muffler courtesy of Get Sno. Mine is okay.  A functional but not correct repair was done.  You can see the angle and the muffler mount is off in the pictures.

Need to try and find a header pipe before I have one made.  Orig part number was 105M which was exhaust pipe and muffler.  Half way there!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> Please send some sno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I wish I could. After several below normal years, Mother Nature is trying to make up for it... in a hurry.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=149&sid=134181&title=utah-snowpack

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42978502&nid=148


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

so far another below normal year here  but Seward Alaska got 3 feet of mixed rain and snow last night


----------



## DAVENET

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> I wish I could. After several below normal years, Mother Nature is trying to make up for it... in a hurry.
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=149&sid=134181&title=utah-snowpack
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42978502&nid=148



Bad news for flooding concerns come spring, but good news for Powell & Mead (and anything grown in So. CA.)


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

DAVENET said:


> Bad news for flooding concerns come spring, but good news for Powell & Mead (and anything grown in So. CA.)



Lake Powell is roughly 100 feet below full pool, and is less than half full, so you're absolutely right - all this snow will help.

Here's a story from today:

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42993750&nid=1017&title=have-you-seen-this-powder-mountain-lives-up-to-name


----------



## The Sweet Wbj1

Wow! I had no idea you guys were getting THAT much snow!


----------



## Track Addict

Got a little shop time in tonight. Installed the correct fuel sender. Gaiges  are back and fully operational.

Figured out how to move the seat back a little more and found the factory seat belt.  Can't be too safe these days!

Made up new 4 gauge battery cables.  Vacuumed a little more.

Had to put down our 11 yo Doberman today .  RIP Conway Luther Pendragon!  Best snoberman ever!  Sticking to barn cats going forward !
	
	




		PHP:


----------



## Track Addict

Took off the carb for rebuild.  Lubed the choke cable and trying to free up the hand throttle cable.  Guessing this is cruise control option back in the day.  Perfect for a guy with a Tuckerized right leg.

Put some hose on the end hung up and filled it with penetrating fluid hoping gravity works it.  Looks like just the end is rusty.

Adjusted/ tweaked the doors and lubricated the handles.  Have them all closing and opening nicely now.

Still waiting on sno!


----------



## Tucker Someday

Kinda fun to have a new toy to tinker with eh!  Nice work. 

So sorry to hear about your dog though. That's always hard.


----------



## Track Addict

Ordered the rain gutter brackets and found some used Thule mounts to go with my bars. Searching for my basket....

Found a manual online for my industrial slant HB225. Came with an industrial flat head manual which will be useful for a future project.

Researching the casting on the block it's a 1966.  Is the difference in motor Year vs model year due to motor suppliers/surplus or Tucker buying in bulk hoarding?


----------



## Track Addict

Rebuilt carb now complete with vacuum port.   All adjusted purring like a happy cat.  That stumble I had is gone and I believe it was a result of no vacuum to distributor.

Also got the cruise control cable freed up. 

On to the receiver....


----------



## Track Addict

Here is what I mocked up for a receiver.  The design is not for towing but for a step solution or rear cargo basket.  

Little fine tuning grinding welding and some gussets ready to go!


----------



## Track Addict

Got a mixture of rack parts to complete my design.  The thule low raingutter brackets keep the bars low eBay used.  Found my Thule square bars last in service on 1989 gmc jimmy 1996.

New Yakima side mount brackets line right up factory rivets into the square stock frame with some modification.  Will modify the backers to match the width of the square tube and thru bolt with acorn nuts.

Just resting up there now.  Need to figure a basket out then line everything up based on that and mount.  No rush no sno!


----------



## DAVENET

Perfect shape & fit.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Gonna be a sweet rack.

Gonna hang some big lights on it ???


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like my rear entry step is a wasted luxury on some.  Tucker had it right.  They designed the rear entry for those 6'9" and taller!


----------



## PJL

I approve the Budweiser product placement.


----------



## Track Addict

Things finally looking up in Massachusetts for sno!  Another upside to the new Tucker is the childcare factor.  Great for daddy daycare when Mom hits the evening shift.

Got new defroster ducting hooked up took it out for a few mile ride with the boys.  No Justin Timberlake but since the half time show Little Bri wants Lady Gaga playing.  Oh well.

Thing runs awesome and all systems go!!!! Found a wire unhooked to wiper motor have high and low now.  

Not quite enough room for J.Tucker to sit on my lap.  Wheel is pretty close to my  beer belly but he enjoys driving.  Tucker is in his DNA.

Looks like foot or so coming Thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Little throw back to the good ole days of steel tracks.  Friend sent me this today.  Have to say I won't miss replacing cotter pins.....for now.  Think this was right before that first blizzard I had the 442.

These lovely ladies are pros if you need some extra hands ! 10-14 " on the way.


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> Little throw back to the good ole days of steel tracks.  Friend sent me this today.  Have to say I won't miss replacing cotter pins.....for now.  Think this was right before that first blizzard I had the 442.
> 
> These lovely ladies are pros if you need some extra hands ! 10-14 " on the way.



Replacing cotter pins seems like it might be worse than greasing rollers!  Maybe the girls would be willing to help next time on the same machine - different owner .


----------



## Track Addict

Step prototype ready for testing.

Working on a windshield wiper issue now ....


----------



## loggah

Brian, Are you going to put another plate on the top of the hitch tube,under the pintle hook? I could see myself with snowy feet slipping and doing the top frame tube on the bycicle thing when the chain comes of !!!!!!!

Just wonderin ????


----------



## Track Addict

Not sure yet.  Now that I can use the cat we will find out quickly.  The enter and exit is awkward. Also want a safer bottom step without the sharp edge for the kids.   

Think there will be another design coming...


----------



## Tucker Someday

Let's see some pictures of playing in this new snow. I know you're out there. Wish my rig wasn't 100 miles away!


----------



## Track Addict

Just got back from a 5 mile test ride.  Had to open some fences on the farm.  Loving the cat missing the v8 only because I am use to the low rpm and loads of torque.  Rides mich nicer on the sno but I will back up my prior opinion that the pontoon cat is a nicer ride.  Definitely much less rolling resistance on the pontoon tucker.

All a trade off but great having the room for passengers.  I will be back into pontoons one day !


----------



## Track Addict

Ok finally got these wipers figured out.  From what I can tell they linkage where it hooks to the wiper was in the wrong hole.  There are three locations for the pin higher up more sweep lower less. These have been in full sweep for quite some time .  It would jump if the edge of the drivers side and swipe down below the bottom on he passenger side.  This setup would let it the arm get to the point it is too far and the motor would lock .  

I find it hard to believe it came factory set like this but I see no marks in the other holes.  One fix someone did was to bend/bow the linkage like a track link. Bad fix.  Eventually the motor flexed the aluminum body where it thru bolts  and broke the aluminum.  

I made up a 1/8 backer and re-riveted it to the dash and bolted motor thru that.  Put the arms in the middle hole and there is much less vibration and flex and good wipe on the glass.

Going to test so hope that is it for now.  Motor needs to be replaced and I will re assess the situation then.


----------



## Track Addict

Got about 20 miles on the cat.  Here is a little hill climb video you can hear that slant purring away.  Warning slow cat : https://youtu.be/R4qg52g3SSo

Nice and toasty in the cab. The snowmobile crew is loving the mobile warming hut.  Other than the windows freezing shut or open in the teens all is well.  Wipers check.

The factory bar on top of the tank is a great option.  Will hook up the roller this afternoon and see how it grooms?

It really looks much better in the sno!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I bet you love the rubber tracks in low snow conditions .it  makes so much more sense for you and where you live .


----------



## Track Addict

Actually the steel track rides better.  You need to sink the grousers for a smooth ride so 4" and below is a little rougher.

Pontoons equal smooth sailing !


----------



## Aaron Tucker

I agree with you on the smoothness of pontoons but I would never drive mine in less then a foot with steel tracks . my grousers on the old 1342 had been reinforced , I even went rock climbing one spring after a land slid took out the road . I would never do that with the freighter. shit I drove the 1342 up interstate 70 one time when the trailer lost a tire . my point being I would think with rubber tracks you should be able to avoid the problems that come with early /late season low snow conditions .


----------



## Track Addict

Lots of smiles today.  Low teens all day.  Track packing the sno more on the way.

Had the kids over on the track doing hot laps today.  You might see a familiar 5 year old who's other cat is running fast.  (Green helmet ) https://youtu.be/rHRKHjXqfzo

I noticed on some later Tuckers after mine the door handles moved up forward.  Now we know why.  The handles on this cat easily pop open brushing up on the lever.  Few adult door accidental openings  and one J.Tucker so i had to add a safety lock ASAP. These slide bolts worked well.

Got twelve humans inside.  Loving the full cab.  Will be grooming a track for the draft horses and sleigh soon.

Bad news is Tucker left us out in the wild tonight.  I was warned that the water pump/alternator belt was incorrect but it was on and New and working. We are still learning each other? I knew better occasional squeal.  It failed and left use sending one sacrificial lamb out on foot that get picked up on the road.  He came back with tools and a belt I thought was spare but turned out to be steering belt.I doubled out on sled came back on sxs and got the other three back.  

Will fetch in am with correct belt.

Little coyote scouting cruise: https://youtu.be/YZGzQvJIkGA

 J.Tuck's mother has ordered his ski helmet applied for tucker rides without adequate parenting.  He likes to roam and has taken a few tumbles in the front and back. Little 1.5 yo still getting his sno legs.  He's practicing for McCall!

 Did I mention loving the full cab?


----------



## Track Addict

After the first attempt at repair tucker got us 1/2 mile closer to home

https://youtu.be/HwbZ1bu3DKs


----------



## loggah

Brian,Looks like a lot of happy young faces in there ! You do know you are just creating a future generation of "TUCKER"  Accumulators !!!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I myself, like to think of it, as, smiles per mile, and Tucker Sno-Cats have the highest ratings in the industry. and then there is Brian, he is the poster child for happy Tucker Sno-Cat owners, he always includes his family which is very special and yes, mr loggah, he has created the next generation of Accumulators

stay orange and tucker on.....


----------



## loggah

Brian,Has to be like that "HE HAS TUCKERS IN HIS BLOOD" !!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Options are family time or no time so everybody wins.

Me and little bri fetched the tucker mid day.  The belt failure was due to the alternator bracket broke at one time and a poor repair.  Instead of bending and rewelding they sistered up an angle bracket and thru bolted bracket in the new bent position. It had to be a 1/2 or 3/4 out of line causing extreme belt wear. That and the steering pully belt is 3/8 and the other is 7/16.  They used a 3/8 which made it ride way to low. Increased the failure rate.

I took a belt and used one of the steering pulleys to get it out of them woods.

Re-bent the bracket into line with the pulleys and welded the repair. The time it took them to drill and bolt the bracket was more than the correct re weld and they had to have taken it off to drill and bold the repair.

Had an exhaust leak at the header flange and connection below.  Re sealed the flange and cut out the rotted metal and added a piece to make whole again.  Plan is to make a new one off season.  I was able to bring the current setup more inline.  The low spot in the pipe rotted because I believe it got water in the open exhaust.  I added a flapper which should be better at keeping elements out.


----------



## Track Addict

This little guy anxious to get on his tucker this morning. Poor little guy just walks around the house with his carhart in one hand and one boot on the other saying daddy until I get home from work.  Must be the Tucker in him!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

poor little  guy, J. Tucker.... that must be hard for him, to see his tucker sno-cat just sitting outside in plain view, you should at least put in the cat house, out of sight,  quite sure he loves the tucker sno-cat more than than anything, he is J. Tucker.......


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Not sure yet. Now that I can use the cat we will find out quickly. The enter and exit is awkward. Also want a safer bottom step without the sharp edge for the kids.
> 
> Think there will be another design coming...



Make a box steel frame & cover it with expanded metal.  That way snow & ice drop thru it when stepped on.  Someone will slip on the current design when it's ice covered and smash their ass.


----------



## Track Addict

Now that I scored a nice used Yakima rack I can for go the receiver.  Think a step with some expanded steel boxes somehow is the way to go also.  Nobody has misstepped yet but it's coming!


----------



## Track Addict

Knocked off work a little early to celebrate my birthday and my valentines.

Went for a nice tucker ride.  My homemade exhaust gasket failed so I picked up a new one hope to fix tomorrow night.

Took the other cats out with the boys to cruise the fresh packed trails.  Plan was to hook the drag up after dinner and lay some ribbon.

Plans ended with a broke ring gear on the arctic cat and a broken drag.  Drag must have been frozen to the ground and tried to pull it out at and angle snap the main connecting tower and probably bent the other side.

In the house for the night before Tucker breaks or another leg does!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Happy Birthday.....


----------



## Track Addict

Somebody found the stash!  Either he is saying Dudda or tucka pointing at it.

Either would be appropriate I guess.


----------



## Track Addict

Strong weekend.  160 smile snowmobiling Friday. There has to be 7 plus feet up in some parts of NH.  Ride fresh groomed trails Friday courtesy of the 6 groomers we saw.  Seems to be lots of Tucker Terras these days and they move.  Passed three of those 2 PB edge and a couple BR 180s all dragging big mogul masters. Numerous others on the trek we never saw. Rode twin mountain up to Errol and back.  I know you westerns have snow but this year they are doing well in the north! 

Hit the slopes with the kids Saturday and came home to embrace the last day of sno for now 50 degrees and sun shining!  Warm up so we hit the reset button while in McCall.

Trailered over to a friends farm other part of Haverhill few hundred privat acres. Lots of friends and family loving the Tucker and took a few on a tour to see parts of their farm they have not seen in many many years.  Of course had to bring along the 120 class race team. Night tour was a big hit.

Tucker made many more memories today across all ages!

PS thumbs down is the tucker time out pit for some of the non listening race team.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yup


----------



## Track Addict

Few YouTubes for you.  All about the kids these days .  Mostly....

5-7 year olds on this team


https://youtu.be/DdWJ2LR7W14

https://youtu.be/-r0Rh6sxhX8

https://youtu.be/0cK4PjNEYBE


----------



## Track Addict

Last one for the night.

 J. Tucker fighting the wheel for control  driving with Dad tuckering in Tucker and in the back is a neighbor boy my other son has taken a liking to whom coincidentally happens to be named Tuckyr.  (Spell check is correct) Random but true and we try to share what we are very fortunate to have!

Mom may or may not have taken this photo and was holding my beverage ! Haven't found good cup holder solution yet.


----------



## Track Addict

Lie few more came in via text


----------



## Pontoon Princess

i am beginning to think you are now LEFT leaning.....


----------



## Track Addict

Scored a great deal on a nice used Yakima roof basket with extension.  Think it compliments the cat proportionally. Of course it will be sitting up a bit once mounted on the cross bars and the location needs to be fine tuned.  Has some accessories that can be mounted to it that may be useful in the future. 

Taking a little break from the project till next week McCall is calling! Unfortunately I think we will back to bare ground when I return.

Plan is to overdose on catnip out in Idaho just in case !


----------



## Track Addict

Got the rear cross bar on tonight.  The rivets that hold the roof on are in the top of then 3-4 square stock so the thru bolt option was abandoned because won't line up. Had to mill and file a recess for the rivet gun to get low enough to line up with existing rivets.

Used rivets like factory instead of thru bolts and made new holes.  Between the rivets and existing flange support plenty sturdy. System works well and clamps secure to the new brackets and under the factory roof flange. Little black touch up paint and should like good racks on or off.

Thule low raingutter mount hug the roof nice!


----------



## Track Addict

Rack mounted up nice easy to reach from back or side tracks.

On to the track reversal.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the rear tracks off.  Good news is there are 5 ice breakers not the three I thought must be color blind.  One extra ice breaker is on the front.  Will take off and replace with the spare rubber one.

Tightened all the spindle/ bearing nuts and greased new cotter pins. Number of turns on each.  Greased the carrier fitting and adjusters. Have to replace one fitting.

The sliders although real new looking have cheap full thread carriage  bolts and some were loose and ovaled the steel.  One repair was to add a thin plate instead of just fixing it right.  I plan to address this by weld filling and re drilling and instead of carriage bolts Allen head with washers.  

Few other questions I will ask in another thread about carrier bushing wear, bearing caps, washers,etc.

Pretty easy compared to the steel track!  Miss it though.


----------



## Track Addict

Completed half of the trackeotomy procedure got rear tracks reversed and the sliders re attached securely.  Nothing too surprising. Have some work to do in the off season.  Rear leaf spring shackles need to be re bushed and I think the shackle to rear table will need bushing work also.  

Seasons winding down in the east very sad...


----------



## DAVENET

Freaking crazy how much snow we have lost in two weeks.  Drove out to Schenectady yesterday and the only place that still had snow was the plateau up by Prospect mountain in VT.  Everywhere else is back to grass.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

I like your attention to detail on both your cat projects. They found a good home.


----------



## Track Addict

Rear door open holder check.  Works as a bumper and locks with a little tap.

Great for warm weather touring !


----------



## Track Addict

Found some winter up north.  Might be one more dumping of sno for us next week!


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like some other people I know found sno with a cat up north this weekend also!

-digits cold


----------



## Track Addict

Got the tracks all reversed .  Changed out the slider bolts. Greased the wheels.  Adjusted the tension.

Just in time for the blizzard we are getting today !


----------



## Track Addict

Thanks Mother Nature for a little end of season boost.

Put a few smiles on and the tracks seem to ride a little smoother this way.

Heavy wet sno!

Question on the front carriers?  The adjusters are both on in the front of the tracks.  I believe these are on backwards .

Doesn't make sense to have that adjuster take all the impact being the front wheel.


----------



## tatman

On my Tucker the back adjusters are bolted solid and the tracks are adjusted in the front.  The manual says that's the way Tucker intended.


----------



## sno-drifter

tatman said:


> On my Tucker the back adjusters are bolted solid and the tracks are adjusted in the front.  The manual says that's the way Tucker intended.




Think about it. You want the strongest, least amount of wobble when going forward on the carrier. The tension on the belts is highest behind the drive sprocket and less on the forward side when going forward. Tatman and manual correct.


----------



## Track Addict

So with this also mean the rear carries are on backwards ?  Those adjusters are in the rear.


----------



## Track Addict

According to the manual the front carries have the adjusters in the front and the rear carriers have the adjusters  in the rear.

Thinking this was done for ease of access above anything else.


----------



## Mill666er

On my 542 with 6 wheels, I do not have a choice as to where the adjusters are located. The 6 wheel carriers are not symmetrical front to rear and all 4 have the adjuster on the 'long' end. The long end of the carrier is out the front on the front and out the rear on the back. I can only swap the right rear to left front and left rear to right front which puts the adjusters out the corners. Your 5 wheel carriers appear to be symmetrical and can be relocated to any corner which would allow for adjusters all in front, rear or 2 of each.


----------



## Track Addict

Got my best two volunteers to go cut some blow downs and pack the trails after work in preparation for weekend festivities. 

Better late then never on the sno!


----------



## Track Addict

Local vist today took an interesting turn.  Turn tables that is.

Added to the parts hoarding!


----------



## Tucker Someday

Wow nice score!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

Another Tuckerific day!  Odometer just about to click off 100 smiles of fun this  season.

Unicorn popped up on the odometer today.  Sign from Emmett....!


----------



## Track Addict

Roof rack is a huge success !


----------



## Track Addict

Ran into a crow hunter today. Didn't know that was a thing but here is proof.


----------



## Track Addict

The people spoke so we made time  for one last winter carnival.  Few youtubes for you.  Bri Jr took some notes from the SnoSurfer Tucker rope tow.  J.Tucker taking it all in and yes mom is loving the spring Tucker.

We are green here in Massachusetts many different ways now so we keep a recycling sno support vehicle in the snotilla!

Roof rack is a must on a cat!

https://youtu.be/TsQBCgH8ecg
https://youtu.be/24hvvEmN0LE
https://youtu.be/YohDdfmwFJ8
https://youtu.be/M5tNfd97Bjg


----------



## Track Addict

Draft horses finally made it out to play today.  Conditions were not optimal
for the two horse power but they made it happen.  One of them had a little cold.

Old tech meets newer tech:  

https://youtu.be/47AMgfJJmjU


----------



## Track Addict

This Olympic hopeful at 18 months might be training this summer  on Mt Hood!

I know a guy who specializes in this kind of transport?

Zoom in on the apple on his helmet and you see his DNA!


----------



## Track Addict

Who has a leg up on Tucker now ?

From experience I would take the steel track over the rubber track of in life it ever comes up have a choice to be run over by one.  The Terra track or the terra grouser might be a premium option also.


----------



## Track Addict

Finally this is a sign the sun has set on our winter here in Massachusetts for now... March sun is no match for the sno!  Mixed emotions must be why they call it March Maddness! 

It rises in the East and sets in the West glowing Omaha Orange over the Homeland many Tucker Smiles away!


----------



## Sno-Surfer

You guys really know how to have fun. What a crew and what a bunch of fun snow toys! I feel the heat coming on here too but we stocked up well this winter and hoping we can go well in to May.


----------



## Archmage

I am in desperate need of a front turntable for a 74 model 1544. Let me know if you would interested in parting with one ...Thanks


----------



## Track Addict

Winter still going strong in parts of New Hampshire.  Wish they would embrace cat usage like out west!  

Especially seeing as the clubs have mostly run out of grooming funds and rhe trails aren't being used. 

Maybe one day ......


----------



## DAVENET

What wind tower are you at?  Goshen / Washington?


----------



## Track Addict

Jericho up in Berlin.  Lots of sno up in the notches and above 1000 feet still!


----------



## Track Addict

Winter over.  April Fools!

Thanks nature.


----------



## Track Addict

Purchases outside of the Tucker comfort zone seem to be in the air........


----------



## Track Addict

Hope the smoking deal I got sniped out of on way with trailer in tow ends up on the forum.  Just as well anyway.  One less thing for the wife to be angry about before the next Tucker project.


----------



## Track Addict

Illegal pontoon smuggling into Massachusetts.  Might have to throw them in the harbor if the tax man finds out.

I like rubber but never know when I will need these


----------



## Track Addict

Got the rear stairway to heaven done.

Overkill?


----------



## DAVENET

Just a mild trim & you'll be all set!


----------



## BearGap

Some nice hickory skis?


----------



## Aaron Tucker

wow i really like the second window in the back door


----------



## luvthemvws

Ya got enough gas cans stored right there by your grinder and abrasive cutoff wheel?
 (Just yanking your chain...)


----------



## Track Addict

The kerosene soaked rag pile is on the left just out of frame in the plasma cutter/torching section.

Safety always at least considered in this shop.  Been 0 days since last incident !


----------



## Cidertom

Meanwhile outside his shop, reserved parking


----------



## Track Addict

We have a volunteer fire department for the village just across the street.


----------



## Track Addict

And for an added layer of safety we have a hand tub house quarter mile down by the bridge.

Bucket brigade !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you seem to enjoy living dangerously,

and the fire department knows that well, seems they have a huge file on you...

fyi, my family history goes through Haverhill/Rocks Village


----------



## Track Addict

Didn't like the design for the Tucker so repurposed them for use on the Saco. They have to be disposable on this run off river.

Live Free or Die!

Happy Memorial Day! Thanks


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

There you go, Have a great Memorial Day and thanks to all vets


----------



## Pontoon Princess

nothing better to see, than a father that loves his son,  

Happy Memorial day to all the Vets that have served this great country to keep it free


----------



## Track Addict

Boats seem to multiple like sno cats.  The extremist is that project boat finally wrapped up you saw with 442 project. Other is the family kid safe boat.

This is the other end of the river in my sno cat play are- where is dumps into the Atlantic.

Omaha orange dayglo lobster pots!


----------



## Track Addict

The latest must have accessory for summer Tuckering at the beach


----------



## PJL

Well at least they have rubber tracks.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

OMG, you WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Latest tucker the boys are working on.

Pretty sure this is a tucker 2000 open roof torpedo version


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker parts trail mix up the Maine way today!

Amazing how much attention a few pontoon get at rest stops.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thinking someone finally realized they made a huge mistake going rubber track, looks like he going to change out to steel pontoons...


----------



## Track Addict

Need to remedy that situation in a major way somehow?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

admitting you need help, they say, is the first step to pontoon recovery...


----------



## Tucker Someday

Sorry you can't have your old one back. You can play with it but I'm not parting![emoji12]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacierSean

I like that toy tucker your boys put together. Have you seen this? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vEo7EG5aSuc
It's none of my business but are you regretting selling a pontoon or getting the 1443?


----------



## Track Addict

Got to find one of those.  Birthdays coming up!


----------



## Track Addict

Little Big Town action  "On The Pontoon"!

Not sure this is what they were singing about?


----------



## Track Addict

Another great example of adjuster support bracket:


----------



## Track Addict

Get into fall position winter on the way!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

thinking you should make some soap pontoon racers for the boys, and or quarter pontoon racers...


----------



## Track Addict

Time elapse in between posts two tracks removed two Honda CT 70 carbs cleaned and an abused wildcat headlight change.

Not bad for first Night back in the garage after the summer .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

kewl little honda trail bikes.....


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

What are you doing with those pontoons are you planning to put braces on your tuckers teeth again.


----------



## Track Addict

Can’t work in poor light so converted garage to LED today.

Plug and play 4.27 per bulb should save some dollars also.


----------



## vintagebike

We did the same thing.  Tried the daylight tint first but a few of them failed the testing-fried their end contacts right out of the box so switched all 60 of them to cool white with no problems.


----------



## Track Addict

Got a little off project this evening but still sno related ....


----------



## Track Addict

Skis on feet


----------



## Pontoon Princess

NICE job!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Castings are from Bench MFG CO Woodstock Vermont.  Bench was in the Meadow Glen Mall Medford MA.  The removed left outside to rot .

Repurposed


----------



## Track Addict

Still need to paint frame drill level bolt skis


----------



## sno-drifter

Can't wait to see that bombing down the hill on snow.


----------



## DAVENET

sno-drifter said:


> Can't wait to see that bombing down the hill on snow.



 I thought the same exact thing seeing that! 

 Beer + Bench on Skis =


----------



## Track Addict

Back to business.  Wear I expected when I bought and time to address.

As well maintained as this cat is and all the new track parts and sprockets that had to have gone on with the wear existing, I am surprised that they let this slide or did not address?  

Can you find  the poor solution to the obvious problem in the pics?


----------



## Track Addict

More


----------



## Track Addict

Team Green will take that 5th place ribbon at America’s oldest fair tonight Topsfield Massachusetts tractor pull representing Essex County.

Everybody gets a trophy phenomenon has spread to farmers! Green and orange like watching paint dry.


----------



## Track Addict

Orange and Green best looking though


----------



## Track Addict

Any tips for this hub removal?

Right now using lubricant, puller, heat, tap, and time


----------



## tucker

I just went through this on one of mine what a pain! You're doing everything right except you probably need more puller pressure and what I had to do is hit the spindle extremely hard to get it to pop off kind of like when you shock a automobile tie rod. Use lots of anti seize on reassembly. What do you plan on doing to fix the problem with the sprocket rubbing?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Any tips for this hub removal?
> 
> Right now using lubricant, puller, heat, tap, and time




BIGGER TOOLS


----------



## tucker

Is the steel track princess giving advice on rubber tracks?&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## tucker

I even used a porta power at one point. Didn't budge. Shocking it with a large Hammer with all the puller on is what worked and it shot off probably 10 ft. Good luck.


----------



## Northcoast

Wondering what the fix is for the rubbing issue.?


----------



## Track Addict

The rubbing is do to the carrier wear.  The journal welded to the axle housing eats into the carrier housing.  The inside wears much faster than the outside so as the carrier top tips inward the wheels start to tip outward.  This makes the sprockets start to hit the carrier .

Not sure where the most wear is but I believe it is the carrier housing.  Hobbiest fix is to use bearing taps to take up the slack.  Correct fix is a Tucker retro kit consisting of new weld on journals and a uhmw sleeve.  Kit is over 2000$.

Waiting to see what I find in there.  Here are some pics of the wear on the inside of carrier . Though to see but bunch of slop to take up.


----------



## tucker

Yeah I have some of the same wear but maybe not quite as bad. I thought about extending the circular pieces that ride in side the carrier. That way they would be writing on Virgin material. I know it would not be a permanent fix but would at least straighten up the carriers for some time.


----------



## Track Addict

Decompressed in the hops/pumpkin patch for the afternoon with family.

Took a new approach using “bigger tools”.  Other than being down one harbor freight puller hub off .

Looking at the tukcer kit looks like the journals move in so that rides in virgin metal also. 

Do it right once resounds in my head....


----------



## Pontoon Princess

SUCCESS!!!!

yeah


----------



## Track Addict

Yup one shot one kill on that hub.  New puller hopefully get to it this afternoon.

Little Tucker defense class at the patch yesterday also.  Moms were there!


----------



## Track Addict

This side had to have been off and was anti seized.  Started with the big tool popped right off.

Wish it had my hours back on the other side .


----------



## Track Addict

Carriers off.  Now I understand what I am working with.  First glance the grease fittings are 180 degree off from where the load is.  The carrier has a proud grease groove and the journals have a recessed.  On the carrier that proud surface is worn off bottom 1/3 and toward the front.  Makes sense driving forward and machine load. Fittings appear to fit in that wear location on bottom not sure why that wouldn’t be the spot.

Bearings and seals/races  are good shape but going to replace.  Diff fluid might have been over filled and slightly milky.  Will be adding magnetic drain plug on the diff.


----------



## Track Addict

This is the type of wear we are working with .

You can see the proud grooves on the top.


----------



## Track Addict

So plan is:

1. Hope some of these journals exist .  At 1 or two more while adding bearing material to the worn area.
2. Have them made and add 1 or two more with bearing material worn area.
3. Just add bearing material and run it.

We shall see.


----------



## Track Addict

The piece in the pic is the outer carrier and axle bearing carrier. Due to the low wear it is a good representation of what he original journal would have been.

It is reversed on the picture .


----------



## Track Addict

Any idea what this repair modification was for? Brace on stop and flat stock on bottom.

I was told a story of this cat losing a rear track and driving 13 miles down the mountain before operator noticed.

Can’t see how this fixed it unless some was in low or no snow condition and the track bent the stop when it came off and rocks destroyed the bottom?

Real poor stick welds. Doesn’t make sense.


----------



## Mill666er

Here are what my factory stops looked like.











Cut out the bent section and inserted thick wall square tube but don’t think it would be enough.


----------



## Track Addict

Got few things removed on the cat and a little final bench mock up.

Don’t think rubber hose is a good bushing material.  Springs need to be bushed and tuned up a little.

Table bolt holes need new bushings so going to take the whole thing to the machine shop tighten it all up like new.


----------



## Track Addict

Great timing today.  Dropped the springs off at my fleet shop to catch the next ride to the spring shop.  One of my trucks happened to be sitting there with a broken shackle and they were headed up to the spring shop today.

Two for one Friday!


----------



## Track Addict

Here is the solution I am counting on.

Bearing tape courtesy of Tucker and GetSno!


----------



## Track Addict

Got my guys doing some dirty work finally .


----------



## Track Addict

Tie rod and rear tables off.  Someone already rebushed the center pivot bushing in the table and they must have redone the tube bushing also nice and tight.

Tie rod ends nice and tight.  Just need to address the spring bolt holes which should be easy.

Little paint and reassembly.


----------



## Track Addict

We are trying automotive paint for this project.  We buffed a section of good paint on the table and then color matched it. Mixed up some spray cans.

This is the recipe for the future.  Put some on the table and when it dried matched well.  Don’t plan on painting the whole cat but want to freshen these parts I have off.


----------



## Track Addict

Took the differential out.  No surprises.  Will be adding a 1/8 npt drain plug.

The housing will now be much easier and lighter for me to dry fit the carriers and make the bearing tape repair.


----------



## Track Addict

Drain plug tapped.  Going to go with something more low profile for final install.


----------



## sno-drifter

Put a magnetic pipe plug in it.


----------



## nikos

*Track Addict*
_We are trying automotive paint for this project.  We buffed a section of good paint on the table and then color matched it. Mixed up some spray cans.

This is the recipe for the future.  Put some on the table and when it dried matched well.  Don’t plan on painting the whole cat but want to freshen these parts I have off._


----------



## Track Addict

This is the bearing tape repair.  Those are not grease grooves in the carrier that is from the journal wearing into the carrier around the groove.

Nice and tight now.  If the factory says it works then IN TUCKER WE TRUST.

Tapered wear also so had to do some layering but it’s tight.

Those pontoons look familiar ????


----------



## Track Addict

Cross thread contamination.  Wish the last guy finished these!


----------



## Track Addict

Outer Axle Seal Part Number SKF 14359


----------



## Backyardski

Track Addict said:


> Cross thread contamination.  Wish the last guy finished these!



It will be nice to finally see your old cat with matching sneakers!


----------



## Track Addict

Passenger side all taped and tight. Three layers on the inside most journal. To take up the slack but if this works is back tight and true with room for grease .

Pray for this cost effective solution ....


----------



## Track Addict

Odd wear pattern the way the cantilever effect causes all the wear on the bottom outside and top insides.

The journals are like new in those spots.  Can still see the lathe marks.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Nothing better than the Red Solo cups in the garage, gets the boys thinking about college life.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

See if you can find any red solo cups here 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68


----------



## Track Addict

Did some gondola finishing touches today.  Doubled as a play date play pen.

Other carrier all bearing tape repaired.


----------



## Track Addict

Going Orange


----------



## Track Addict

Watching a Tucker (minus torpedo) and watching paint dry one in the same.


----------



## Track Addict

Springs are back. When I picked up from my fleet shop I asked where did they find the orange shackles?.  Said the guy at the spring shop wasn’t familiar with these springs and got the owner.  Old school owner knew they were off a sno cat and told the kid what needed to happen.   

Back they came with a Tucker Secret Society orange handshake.

It’s sad the knowledge that will be lost next decades on cool
Old stuff !


----------



## Track Addict

Think I cracked the code on this plate patch.

When the track came off and took the 13 mile ride down without it they bent all the spindles.  To get them out the went up through the bottom cut on the middle and sent them out front and back in 2 pieces.

Surprised they didn’t just cut flush and send them out?

That my theory?


----------



## Track Addict

More paint and getting the rear ended together.  Friends machine shop with the lower turn table all I’m waiting now on.

We used to be in the bridal dress business so now I have some nice paint racks.  Wife likes how I can hang parts but not clothing!


----------



## Track Addict

We were hit by vandals while I was in the shower tonight.

Kids don’t know anything about it.  Lock your doors!


----------



## Cidertom

Where was your wife at the time?  It has been alleged that she favors crayon art.


----------



## DAVENET

You're putting a lot of faith in those POS Home Depot horses.  I just took mine to the dump last weekend for recycling!  Had my track laid out on a 2 x 8 between those. The bottom plastic tray is held to the legs w/ tiny plastic pins.  And when they unexpectedly shear off it is an immediate drop to the ground.  I worked around the problem with tie straps for a few months before finally taking them to the dump to force me to get a better set.  DO NOT let your kids get near those- your metal horses are definitely the better choice for that weight.


----------



## Track Addict

Freshened up tie rod.  New boots and grease zerks.

Crazy storm up in New England Sunday night.  Hope people are doing ok.  Lots of power out,  flooding, and tree damage.

Few pics from Saco River in Conway.  Second “100 year flood “ in six years.  Many parts of the white mountains bad erosion due to flooding and roads washed out.

River rose 15-20 feet quickly.

Added the nest outdoor cam month ago to catch the snowfall and see how high the river gets.  Guess I got my money’s worth!


----------



## Track Addict

This pic was taken looking up from a few feet above average water level toward house.

Gives some perspective on the rise height.  From shallow tubing swimming river slow current to raging monster in hours.  All fed by mountain runoff.


----------



## nikos

*Track Addict*
_This pic was taken looking up from a few feet above average water level toward house.

Gives some perspective on the rise height.  From shallow tubing swimming river slow current to raging monster in hours.  All fed by mountain runoff._


The perspective on the the rise height.


----------



## Tucker Someday

nikos said:


> *Track Addict*
> 
> _This pic was taken looking up from a few feet above average water level toward house.
> 
> 
> 
> Gives some perspective on the rise height.  From shallow tubing swimming river slow current to raging monster in hours.  All fed by mountain runoff._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perspective on the the rise height.





Hope you pulled those stairs before the rise!  We are still without power. Crazy storm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVENET

Same here.  Not expected back until sometime Friday.  Maybe.


----------



## Track Addict

New seals bearings races vent.  Quick trip up north to see how the riverbank held up, delver gondola, neighbor driveway grading the home sat am on Tucker vacation for 7 days.

Got tricked into visiting that dam mouse in non Tucker country !

Hope to have table upon return them assembly.  

Bearing and race axle part numbers pic:


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> New seals bearings races vent.  Quick trip up north to see how the riverbank held up, delver gondola, neighbor driveway grading the home sat am on Tucker vacation for 7 days.
> 
> 
> 
> Got tricked into visiting that dam mouse in non Tucker country !
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to have table upon return them assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> Bearing and race axle part numbers pic:





When are you going to see the mouse in nonTucker country. I also go talked into that and we leave a week from Saturday. Hope to see you three with your ears on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

This Sunday to the following Saturday.  Things we do for sno....


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> This Sunday to the following Saturday.  Things we do for sno....





Trade offs. We arrive when you leave. Well maybe there will be snow when we get back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

All is well north.  The plantings on the bank I did from Irene did their job no erosion.  Some new sand deposits.  Only lost some steps that needed to be replaced with the granite sitting here for years.

Not looking very wintery though.

Gondola is in its permanent home now.

Please send sno!


----------



## nikos

*Track Addict*

_Gondola is in its permanent home now.

Please send sno!
_


----------



## Track Addict

Back to New England and cold weather !

Didn’t get much done in Disney other than new U bolts.

My rear table is tied up for a bit.  Long sad tragic story with my friend whose shop it is at. This is really the key to assembly and forward motion. Figure about a month till snow if lucky

Gong to try and rebuild one of my other spares for plan b.  Have plan C lined up also.  Good time to test my home shop mill skill.  Will pick the Tucker bone yard tomorrow for a specimen.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the drag pulled up today and some tree cutting trail maintaining. Added some drain holes so the water doesn’t pool.  That is what caused the bolts to fail.  Two new 1/2 grade 8 bolts and back in action.

Found a useable table out back.  Two spring holes needed to be opened up to 1” and bushed back to 5/8 with high impact oilite bronze bushings.  Other side is good.

Had to get a reamer to open up the tie rod taper for the larger tie rod ends I have.

This week will set the table and boring bar up in mill and open the center pivot up to 2 1/2” then use a bronze oilite bushing to bring it back down to 2”.  Drill and tap new grease fitting then a little cosmetic welding paint and install.


----------



## Track Addict

Not bad for my first pass at machining a turn table.

Had to open up rear spring bolt holes to 7/8 to clean up. Bronze bushing bring back to 5/8.

Pivot came out to 2.250 to clean up the wear.  Bronze bushing on way to bush back to 2”.

Few signs of snow falling today !


----------



## Track Addict

Pic


----------



## Track Addict

Welded up he wear from the upper table smoothed out.  Welded stripped grease zerk for pivot.  Will drill and retap once bushing is installed.

Waiting on a reamer to go from the old style small to newer large.  It’s a 7 degree 1.5” but larger diameter.  Automotive 1” commonly available  bottoms out and can’t get tie rod up far enough.

3 old roller bolts came right out.  New exterior flange bolts and UHMW sliders being installed. Quick change style.

Bushings should be on this weekend.  At this pace should set the Tucker table right around Thanksgiving.

Starting to look like winter up north!


----------



## Track Addict

Happy one year Anniversary running myself over.  Thanks for the leg cake!
Same group of people tonight no ambulance rides yet......

Table all done paint starts tomorrow.

Bushings all turned and pressed in.  New grease zerk threaded for pivot.  New UHMW sliders.

Moving along.


----------



## Track Addict

Paint shop Sunday .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

kinda looks like the shop to me, thinking they are one in the same, just with lots of orange dust...tuckering along


----------



## Track Addict

That is how we make Pixie Dust fit for Princess of Pontoons.


----------



## Track Addict

If any of you have to go from the smaller style taper tie rod end to the larger this is the reamer.  7 degree 1.5” per foot.

Automotive ones for gm/Dana only go up to 1” which you need to use first.  Then you need one with 1 1/8” large end to finish.  Just over 1 1/6 is the size to grab nut and cotter.


----------



## Track Addict

Keeping the wife happy preparing for the holiday and spending time with the kids tonight.  

We fit the 2015 Model J. Tucker with some new shoes for the sno season.  Didn’t want to take the “dee boot” off so fit is good.

Once we put that Tucker to bed Team Brix2 headed out to do our assigned chore.  She told us “make sure you two set the table for Thanksgiving”.  

Table is definitely set now!

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Track Addict

Rare Model 43A TUCKER SNONO CAT


----------



## Track Addict

Winter getting closer. Knocked the dust off the snow sticks today.

Tucker orange bench accent very fitting. Not bad other than my loader helper kin might have left a ski or two 100 miles behind?


----------



## Track Addict

This Tucker has good bones Bri JR built


----------



## Track Addict

We are mentally in winter mode here in the east.  Great weekend with the family getting our ski legs. Modern snow making is a blessing. 50’s people were golfing down below in the valley.  

Heard another Tucker up north has black pontoons finally which may or may not be on?

J. Tucker and I were left home alone this afternoon and could not muster up any adult help so we tackled the rear end oursleves quite successfully!

On track for carrier install Wednesday...


----------



## Track Addict

My glass guy working on the windows that were cracked when I got it. We go though windshields regularly at work so he’s happy to assist my personal project glass needs.

Also had to order some new 3/8-24 wheel studs.  Stock the dodge axle flanges use a 1.25 long stud with a star that presses in.  The factory conversion must have called for a modified bolt with one hex ground to fit to get to the needed 1.5 inch.  Problem is nothing holds them so they are a pain to secure when installing the carrier. They were caulked in place messy and ghetto.

Found that Polaris makes a 3/8-24 wheel stud various lengths so I ordered these so they can be held in by the star fit. Much better than adhesive. Will have to cut but will be correct.  Must not have been better solution in the 70’s?

Ordered a Yakima axe, shovel, and jack mount for the rack courtesy of cyber Monday .


----------



## nikos

*Track Addict;*
_My glass guy working on the windows that were cracked when I got it. We go though windshields regularly at work so he’s happy to assist my personal project glass needs.

Also had to order some new 3/8-24 wheel studs.  Stock the dodge axle flanges use a 1.25 long stud with a star that presses in.  The factory conversion must have called for a modified bolt with one hex ground to fit to get to the needed 1.5 inch.  Problem is nothing holds them so they are a pain to secure when installing the carrier. They were caulked in place messy and ghetto.

Found that Polaris makes a 3/8-24 wheel stud various lengths so I ordered these so they can be held in by the star fit. Much better than adhesive. Will have to cut but will be correct.  Must not have been better solution in the 70’s?

Ordered a Yakima axe, shovel, and jack mount for the rack courtesy of cyber Monday ._


----------



## Track Addict

Polaris bolts fail.  Used adhesive to help hold bolts in place.

Carriers on and lubricated.  Defiantly took a bunch of cant out compare to prior.


----------



## Track Addict

Few steps back.  Little wear I didn’t account for.

Need to take up about .030” on carrier retainer so friend going to cut some shims. That lets sprocket move that much closer to carrier hitting.

As for the sprockets for whatever reason they need shims against the hub to clear. It’s almost .250.  This is the hack solution that was on it.  Going to cut some nicer ones and extras to adjust if the bearing tape starts to wear.

Seems like the sprockets are 1/4” too wide on the inside which may or may not be due to the prior to me replacement or recover?

Only .030 is worn on end cap so either the axle shrunk or the sprocket got bigger.


----------



## DAVENET

Screw it- water jet a fresh shim plate of the thickness you need to clean up that 'work of art' and run it.  I'm guessing that by the time you need to worry about that bearing tape, you will have two willing, able, strapping lads that can do the job while you provide guidance from your chair drinking a beer!  To make sure I'm reading it correctly, the sprockets appear to be a quarter inch to thick on the inside (toward carrier).  Can't those be flipped around like other cats to promote even wear of the teeth? Or is the sprocket actually a half inch (overall) to thick?


----------



## Track Addict

Laser cut stainless on the way.  4 x 1/4" hub spacers and some additional shims to add on top of those if need be.

Bunch of stainless shims to get to .030 or more if need for the other one.

The way the sprocket is built it has an offset so only goes on one way.  Thought maybe the removable rings that bolt on the the core could be backwards but negative.


----------



## Track Addict

This Masshole was out here a few times today.  Was reading lots of missed posts on “bringing your treasure home” looked at the missing window then realized I missed the Glassholes were filled.


----------



## Track Addict

Changing some fluids and greasing some joint.

Aligned the turn tables and hooked linkage back up.

Transmission was way overfilled.  Drained the frothy 80/90 latte’.  Tucker sure made it easy to remove fluid.  Not so much putting back in.
PIA!

Gear oil pump is an essential tool.


----------



## Track Addict

Diff, transfer, and tranny freshly fluided.

Had to use a few custom shims to set the axle end play even left
to right  and close to early dodge 8.75 spec. Lots of end play either by design or wear. Wanted to try and take the carriers off again anyway.

Hope to have spacers by weekend for sprocket and track install.


----------



## Track Addict

Every good Tucker needs and axe and a shovel.


----------



## Tucker Someday

Nice lookin stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

Rumor is snow coming tomorrow?  Shims and spacers are cut.  Little distance logistics challenge I hope to overcome in the am.

Axe and shovel mounted.  Rear drive shaft installed.

Ingredients are all coming together.....Hope we don’t get skunked!


----------



## Track Addict

Big thanks to John been a great Tucker supporter on this journey!

Kids cooperated on our early am road trip.  Lots of different thicknesses for adjustments and wear.  Pretty good other than the ski doo laser typo....


----------



## Track Addict

Success!  Not bad for a few guys whose average age is 15.

Things looking up in the east!


----------



## Track Addict

And we’re back!

Rear tracks much quieter and less friction.  Probably from being out of kilter.

Kid approved.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

yes, kid approved of all sizes


----------



## Track Addict

Winter in full swing New Hampshire.  Groomers should be headed out this weekend. 

Adult sick day.  Saw this track come off at 80.  Buddy thought he blew a belt as we were laughing hysterically. He blew a much bigger more expensive one.

Endless track puns rest of day!

Tucker booked for an exhaust spa day next week.


----------



## Track Addict

Only in Tucker shop are cobs webbed of orange ?


----------



## Track Addict

Not much awesome.  New pintle.  New sprocket bolts which needed an extra 1/4”


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like we ran into another situation where cats left alone in the barn multiple into a litter of kittens.

Few kids in town mailed their lists to the South Pole Santa ?.  Turns out he uses a Tucker and trailer instead of sleigh.  Must know the princess also??

Think we are on track for a white Christmas which we haven’t had in many years!


----------



## Track Addict

Got the exhaust worked on today.  Not extremely pleased but much better than what we were working with.

How I think it should go hits the door.  Looks good from the front.  Doesn’t really follow and lines from the side.


----------



## DAVENET

Get that pathway cleared thru the garage tonight. 4 to 8 inches coming tomorrow morning!


----------



## Track Addict

The Brians must have been real good this year.  Santa really came thru this year with the early sno!

Merry Christmas to all. Can’t think of a better way to celebrate than with some seat time.


----------



## DAVENET

Nice photo work!  Merry Christmas to your crew!  Freakin windy though, eh???


----------



## Tucker Someday

Great pics and nice sno. Merry Christmas. We are heading north tomorrow. Few more things to put back together in single digit temps but will be worth it for first tracks of the season 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

14 degrees this evening.  Packing the trails.  Word must be out sno is here cause  sleds already ripping up the trails.  Interested to see how this pulls the drag?

Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Pontoon Princess

upright and happy now....


----------



## Track Addict

Got the drag hooked up today made some nice trails for the group.

Few single track cats having a tough season start. Pink one down a shock bolt and bushing minor pit area incident as well.  It’s owner also managed to have a crash similar to the great crash of 2015 totaling yet another sled.

Luckily he walked away from a 90 mph crash hitting a rock exposed in pond due to lowered water levels.

Sled ended over many many times leaving parts along the way.  He experienced a damaged helmet sprained finger cut on nose and major pride damage.  Slow down!

Tucker likes the drag.  Great view our the lower rear door glass.  Need to work on a defroster for those windows.... nice ribbon for the kids.


----------



## Track Addict

Tackling the rear step. 1” square bar foundation. One step in the right direction.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

I have zero experience towing a drag, but it looks like if you want to make any changes you come to a stop, get out, walk back to the drag, open that black box (which presumably has the drag adjustment controls) make a tweak and go back to the cab. If the adjustment wasn't right, the process repeats itself, etc.

Growing up we had a snowplow mounted on a Jeep truck. It had hydraulic lift, but  not angle. So if you wanted to change the angle you stopped, lifted the  blade, climbed out, walked to the plow, removed a pin, rotated the  blade, reinserted the pin, back to the cab etc. Power angle is now  pretty standard, but the old way was a PITA.

I'm thinking an auxiliary hydraulic setup, with a valve mounted inside the cab, would be much more user friendly. Your hydraulic pump should have a port on it that is now just used for a return-to-tank line. So you'd need some hydraulic lines, some quick disconnect fittings and a valve (I may have a used one available, not certain).

Just a thought...


----------



## Track Addict

Actually this drag had hydraulics which were too messy and cumbersome to hook to the other Tucker I had.  What you will find in the box is a 12v hydraulic pump similar to a dump trailer hooked to a wireless remote which I keep on the cab.  Some times I keep the fob which looks like your car lock fob on the center of the wheel or lately I keep it Velcro to the storage tray behind the passenger seat because I can see the blade when I look out back door.

Remote in box works intermittently.  I charge the battery every few weeks.  Works great!


----------



## Track Addict

KTI


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker enjoying the blizzard today. Looks like a Children’s book characte in first pic.  Ice and water backing up pretty high in the river. Nor’easter Storm restricting flow.

Brought the rear step to fruition.  Wanted it removable and didn’t want to weld and wanted to tow the drag and rollers with it on.

Egress much better now.  Head East for Sno!


----------



## DAVENET

You must have some monster drifts on that hillside today to put your Tucker to the test. Don't know how you get an official total, but I'm guessing I had around 10", but gathered an additional 8 - 12 from the neighbors.   Typical hour snow blowing was 3 last night.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> Actually this drag had hydraulics which were too messy and cumbersome to hook to the other Tucker I had.  What you will find in the box is a 12v hydraulic pump similar to a dump trailer hooked to a wireless remote which I keep on the cab.  Some times I keep the fob which looks like your car lock fob on the center of the wheel or lately I keep it Velcro to the storage tray behind the passenger seat because I can see the blade when I look out back door.
> 
> Remote in box works intermittently.  I charge the battery every few weeks.  Works great!



Thanks for the explanation. It sounds like your system works well, and was comparatively simple to install. 

Glad you're using your Tucker and fun is being had by all...


----------



## Track Addict

Happy with the outcome !

Kid and mom approved.


----------



## Track Addict

First thing she has liked....


----------



## PJL

I like the last pic, "I approve of this step". Now you need some handles or straps.


----------



## Track Addict

Dug some old ski racks out of storage from the 90’s.  Can’t have ski equipment falling off the roof.

30 mile rear end rebuild check and fresh oil.

All appears well.


----------



## Track Addict

Lots of blowing light powdery sno. Hooked up a roller from down back and packed down the kids track.  Should set up nice with the cold temps.  

Hoping to hit the ski hill am and try to enjoy a day but cold.

Step works nicely with attachments


----------



## DAVENET

Might I suggest this :http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/products.php?mi=67004&itemnum=33160&redir=Y so you don't chop an artery loading or unloading your gear.


----------



## Track Addict

Great idea. On order.   Somebody's skin thanks you.  Probably mine!


----------



## DAVENET

The bigger damage would come from cutting the jacket your wife gave you for Christmas!


----------



## Track Addict

Not sure what it is about grooming but for me there is some medicinal therapeutic magic about it. Thank less job from most but for me a big thanks to the other real groomer operators out there who put the in real hours and work to keep trails smooth for others enjoyment.

Rolled some nice trails for the horses and sleigh this evening. One of them stepped right over the fence this am due to snow pack greeted Brian at the bus stop partied in my front yard for a minute did a couple hot laps in the street and went back in the coral after he was done.  Mike is the wild one!

Ski racks are a fail.  Clamps don’t hold on round and brush moves them. Too tall.


----------



## sno-drifter

Looks like you figured out grooming Mr. Addict, you do it at dark. The other thing is to keep people, skiers, sleds, dogs, and horses off for a few hours so it can set up. Rollers work OK if the snow is shallow. In deep heavy, you can make flat into waves as the snow builds up in front and then the roller goes over the top. Keeps the sled speed down.


----------



## Track Addict

Warm few days and rain then back to cold on the way.  Tightened up the trails with J Tucker this evening hoping to keep a base.  Sick day returned me home early.

Tried to ride up north today on the single track but 13 miles in my wingman decided he couldn’t chase the cats tail anymore.  Was a below speed limit crash due to inexperience and poor sled setup IMO.  Nice day for me expensive for somone else. Bad track record this year.

50 smiles of Tuckering this season!

Not sure if a bad day of riding beat a good day of work for this guy today?


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> Warm few days and rain then back to cold on the way.  Tightened up the trails with J Tucker this evening hoping to keep a base.  Sick day returned me home early.
> 
> 
> 
> Tried to ride up north today on the single track but 13 miles in my wingman decided he couldn’t chase the cats tail anymore.  Was a below speed limit crash due to inexperience and poor sled setup IMO.  Nice day for me expensive for somone else. Bad track record this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 50 smiles of Tuckering this season!
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if a bad day of riding beat a good day of work for this guy today?





Dude, your boys are racking up some sleds this year. Maybe they all should stick with 4 track 10mph max rigs. Safer as long as you don’t put body parts under them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVENET

I was going to say the parts guys just smile when they see their trucks pulling up out front!


----------



## trailbuilder

Was that on Primary 152 in Campton. To bad your ride was cut short.


----------



## Track Addict

Was beautiful riding from parking to there’s. That was on way to warren turn off.  Nice work on the trails!


----------



## Track Addict

Sno melted faster than it came.  On pause for a bit so addressing a few items.  New hydro filter.

Radiator and heater Hoses are original so wanted to replace as they were weather checked.  Heater hoses broke off once I started removing.  Figured I should replace the water pump and bypass hose as well.  All parts in route.

Antifreeze was clean.  Got a little in the bucket.  

60 and rain feels like summer.  Send back Sno!


----------



## Track Addict

Major January thaw reset button on winter hit hard.  Good time for maintenance.

Cleaned up gasket surfaces and cleaned out bolt holes with tap.  Little degreasing.

Removed valve cover which was leaking.  Rubber gasket seemed to be the issue.  Putting cork back on.  Sno in the forecast and parts should be here today tomorrow.

On the single track side we have two more down.  The new pink kids sled has a factory defect filing motor with gas and spewing oil out breather.  Bad stuff 

Freak accident on a ski doo.  Starter bolt fell out wedged between primary clutch and frame bent crank.  RIP! We played TAPS.  Bri helped with the ceremony.

Pack really dwindling this year 4 down but 4 tracks looking up!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

never and I mean never a DULL moment with you and the crew !!!


----------



## Track Addict

Almost to the point the single tracks are not fun anymore.  Will try again this weekend in the Great North Woods of Pittsburg NH.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

see ya in michigan

and NO single track machines for you


----------



## Track Addict

Weather outlook not so good.  Looks to be a warm up and rain putting winter back in time out!

Mostly successful trip to the north country on the single tracks. Nice life above the 45th Parallel. 4 out of 5 machines ran great.  One weekend rental sled. Good time had by all.

Parts all arrived.  Thermostat housing, water pump, New gaskets and stainless hardware.  New valve cover gasker and hardware. Installed


----------



## Pontoon Princess

your weekend look?


----------



## Track Addict

I did have that expression on my face at one point leading pack when a frolicking deer &#55358;&#56716; jumped across the trail.  Handful of brake and was ready to bail just missed that furry face plant by inches.


----------



## Track Addict

Only one trip to MT Hood and 3 additional years to hang this.


----------



## Track Addict

Seeing as it’s spring good time time to paint.

Eastwood radiator paint big thumbs up! New radiator in a can.


----------



## sno-drifter

While you are at it, get rid of those flow robbing hoses and find smooth inside formed ones. Your engine will love you for it.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

sno-drifter said:


> While you are at it, get rid of those flow robbing hoses and find smooth inside formed ones. Your engine will love you for it.




That's a great idea! The problem is finding the right ones. Even having the correct part numbers from the Tucker build sheets I have struck out trying to cross reference those numbers to anything current. I've also tried bending some wire to get the approximate shape and bringing that along to the parts store. Any suggestions?


----------



## sno-drifter

The bent centerline wire method works very good. Also the Gates book has photos and an inch grid overlay so that you can get close and then have your friendly parts guy/gal order them in for you. Many applications only have one bend so easy. For compound bends, a stainless steel coupling with hose clamps can do the job. This could be a good place to place your plug in water heater, lower hose, instead of the ss coupling.


----------



## Track Addict

That exhaust work should have been free and a a little better quality  welding if they were gong to market my Tucker.

Guess this is what he meant by you mind if I put it on Facebook.


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> That exhaust work should have been free and a a little better quality  welding if they were gong to market my Tucker.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess this is what he meant by you mind if I put it on Facebook.





Hope he wasn’t planning on Tucker exhaust work as his new business model in Plaistow.   I think that would be a pretty lean business!  But cool that your rig got press. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> That exhaust work should have been free and a a little better quality  welding if they were gong to market my Tucker.
> 
> Guess this is what he meant by you mind if I put it on Facebook.



Brian,

I don't want to hijack your thread but hopefully you'll find this amusing. My first Tucker exhaust experience was horrific. I took the machine to a guy who supposedly did nice exhaust work. The result was disastrous. It literally looked like each side was done by a different person, and there was a wall down the middle so they couldn't see how the other side was being done.

An attorney friend once advised me the proper thing to do (legally speaking) is to pay the guy, and then go to small claims court. That's what I did. On the day of the hearing the other guy shows up... with an attorney (and this was a $500 system). I tried to put all the countless hours of watching TV shows with lawyers to use and presented my case accordingly. Fortunately the judge decided in my favor. Of course collecting is a whole different story... 

My snowcat buddy and I literally threw the lousy system in the trash and I had a really nice single exhaust system made by an awesome guy in SLC.


----------



## Track Addict

Almost ready to fire.  Hose miscalculation on the top.  Should be able to find local tomorrow.  Scott would not approve of this restriction.

Boss was wrenching in the shop tonight he was unimpressed with the delay!

Notice the dent in top of radiator from the shop door closing on hood prior owner.  Radiator cap had a stamp in under the hood also.


----------



## PJL

I think's it great that you have your kids interested in wrenching.  Seems to be a lost art.


----------



## Track Addict

Back up and running no leaks warming up.  Let’s see if we say that after thermostat opens....


----------



## Track Addict

50’s today no sno in future.  Degreased and sponge bathed today.  Good chance it was first in life.

No leaks in cooling.  Think the old thermostat was tired runs more consistent now.

Starter needs to be rebuild so looks like that’s next.  Dash labels on the way.


----------



## Tucker Someday

Looking sharp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Oh dad, 

the look on J Tucker face is something else, and as they say, a picture is worth a thousand words, 

J Tucker is thinking about this crummy kids toy and the Big Beautiful Orange Tucker, (BBOT)

I have seen this look before,

Hey DAD, hold my sippy cup


----------



## Track Addict

Trying to keep winter spirit alive.  Snow up north but only a few inches and rain down here.

Labels were a fail.  So far masking tape many brands, electrical tape, and these labels don’t stick to this panel surface.  Must be a non stick cooking surface prototype.

Had starter rebuild. Bushings replaced, Selenoid replaced, armature was burnt out. Starts nice and quick now.

Boys and I worked on the sleds as well.  Few upgrades.  Had to add a gusset kit to the running boards.  Lots of flex when adult children hop on these.  Hope my beer let me try that!


----------



## Track Addict

Pics


----------



## Pontoon Princess

try using very small screws and nuts to mount the labels


----------



## Track Addict

Don’t you have a holey Tucker already?


----------



## aksnocat

I'd bet that the ding on the left side of the hood (which looks to be mostly pounded back out) is from the cable that supports the hood breaking and the hood hitting the left track. I say this because mine has a similar dent and that's how it got there.


----------



## Track Addict

Nope the shop it went in and out of prior life had the overhead door close on or somehow.  

Hit so hard the radiator top is dented and the radiator cap is stamped in the underside of hood. If you go back up this thread a bit you can see it.

Still a bit more skilled than me pounding needed.


----------



## Track Addict

Little sno so got to run a bit after the cooling system freshen.

Temp runs much more consistent now.  Ran hotter before and fluctuated more  think thermostat was weak.

Valve cover not leaking anymore. Now that it’s all clean I can see the oil pan is wet.  Will address when I redo front table and trunion fall. At least this one unbolts.

Hydraulic Filter NAPA #1196 is the one that works.  I crossed it to this Fram but the steering made noise after.  Thought it was air but was whenever I turned wheel was loud. Put a new Napa on all better?  Ran around lock to lock a bunch feels great.

Take a look at the exhaust manifold.  Must have been a factory second?

Check all fluids and recently installed coolant system clamps.  All is well.

Starter turns better and sounds healthier.


----------



## Track Addict

Happy Birthday to me and Happy Valentine’s Day to my Tucker!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Track Addict said:


> Little sno so got to run a bit after the cooling system freshen.
> 
> Temp runs much more consistent now. Ran hotter before and fluctuated more think thermostat was weak.
> 
> Valve cover not leaking anymore. Now that it’s all clean I can see the oil pan is wet. Will address when I redo front table and trunion fall. At least this one unbolts.
> 
> Hydraulic Filter NAPA #1196 is the one that works. I crossed it to this Fram but the steering made noise after. Thought it was air but was whenever I turned wheel was loud. Put a new Napa on all better? Ran around lock to lock a bunch feels great.
> 
> Take a look at the exhaust manifold. Must have been a factory second?
> 
> Check all fluids and recently installed coolant system clamps. All is well.
> 
> Starter turns better and sounds healthier.


not a factory second ,those manifolds are known to grow over time. on the small block chevy they shrink, and there is a special spreader just for re installing maniflds that have shrunk .


----------



## Track Addict

Thanks mr nome.  Very interesting.  Little internet time and these definitely have a warping problem.  On the fix list now.

They say if searching a junk yard for slant exhaust manifolds of the first and last bolts are missing warped!


----------



## Track Addict

Nothing exciting on the Tucker to report other that the axe sheath installed.

Pray for the tbe East folks. 60-70 degrees weather coming Wednesday. 

Pretty nice above the tree line 2000 feet today.  Bad stuff down low.8”
Back home all slated for melting.

Took the kids out.  Bri Jr first adult ride. 20 miles.  J.Tucker and Sno Drifter have similar sleeping locations on cats! Slept like this for half the ride.


----------



## Track Addict

Got a sneak preview of the Vintage NH event today and some  VIP sled trail access. Big thanks to Trailbuilder and friends!

Plenty of sno despite what the weather might say.  Looking forward to the weekend.

Wife was right should have gone home. Got sold on one more ride before melting.  Friend was dying to try new sled he got Friday.  2018 first day on the snow friends Allstate replacement from other crash.  I was riding it when a tour guide coming other way was looking behind at the group crossed to my side.  Luckily it was a under 25 mph coming each way my good leg only suffered minor injury! Skidoo hit me had no damage. My foot was in the well and cushion it.

Zoom the photos and look at his ski track.  Video I shot show better.  Everybody insured and home safe so that’s the positive.

4 track good one track bad.  Don’t know where this bad mojo stems from?

Sticking to Tucker!

PS tried for North Woods Law show with the officer.  No go


----------



## PJL

Glad you are okay.  Stick to the 4 track.  Wear seat belts and a helmet.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

maybe you should buy a weasel...


----------



## Track Addict

Frozen peas best investment today.  Weaseled out of a worse situation!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

really beginning to strongly believe you are beating a dead horse, give up on the snow sled thing, they are nothing but pure trouble...


----------



## Tucker Someday

Geez man, you guys got some luck. Glad you’re ok. I also did a drive by at Trailbuilders place yesterday coming back from Franconia. Amazing how north of the notch there was almost no snow at all. But looked pretty good in Thornton. Today and tomorrow are going to be tough on snow but might even get some fresh stuff on Friday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

Found a great use for my McCall souvenir.  Hope this reminds me of two things:

1.  Make sure your inside when you start it.
2.  Remove the tarp and cardboard covering the fan radiator and motor before starting after trailering.


----------



## Cidertom

I need to dig out one of those RBF ribbons.  Right now it's orange duct tape on the trailer hitch.  Due to limited storage, I sometimes have things under the trailer the cat is on.   Yes, I found out I need the reminder to look first, tow later.


----------



## Track Addict

Great day trip.  The three boys are all tuckered out cat napping on ride home. Had their schedule upside down today.

Two took epsom salt baths,  one took a de salting bath and Tucked away for the night.


----------



## Track Addict

Winter is back on in the East. Left Sunday thinking boats and today  After a lovely flight back from Utah came home to some fresh sno and lots of down trees and wires.  Those lights in the pic are the lucky ones with generators.

No tv no power no problem.  Tucker Time!  Beautiful night...


----------



## Track Addict

Took both Tuckers out for a 7 mile track and pack session to setup the trails for the weekend.  Cold nights and brutal March sun days.  Hope to get the kids snowmobile race team together?

Finished the 71 olympique project been working on couple years finally got to put it on the sno!

Ski in Ski out  West?  How about Tucker in Tucker out East?

Blackout over Tucker security live feed back on the line! Watching for orange Burbans that buy carbons credits.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

living proof,

hold my beer and watch this..........


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Great pics.

I been away from sleds for many years now (Last ride was 1991)

I rode hard from 73 to 89 and with the fallout from racing issues (Drag Boats and sleds) my back just said NO MORE.

Thanks for sharing the great scenery.

Love the Tucker...

Seeing your pretty pics got my throttle thumb itching... Been ages since that has happened.


----------



## Track Addict

Got some vintage stuff tuned up and took the kids around on the dog sled cleaning up the trails.

These snorunners came from the snowmobile hall of fame.  One is stock the other is a OEM performance model.  Different clutch, gearing, exhaust, head shims, and frame stifiner. Had to replace both tracks and kill switches due to hammer down and crashes.    Fun and dangerous!

Hoping to host a winter carnival tomorrow.


----------



## Sno-Surfer

Looks like a hoot!


----------



## Track Addict

Burned up all the March sno today .  Looks like a fresh supply on the way this week.

Disclaimer:These are professional infants children kids and adults!  None of this is real or condoned simply fake news...

Public Health Warning:  consuming meat s’mores or stray beer may be hazardous to your health.  Also notable is moms were present in a ratio lower than per capita normal averages and youth was in charge!


----------



## DAVENET

Going to get a nice, thick 'recoat' tomorrow!


----------



## Track Addict

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...illbillyWeather/videos/1801786919861232/&_rdr


----------



## nikos

The Up sidedown photos.

Nikos


----------



## Track Addict

Fine New England Tuesday. No school for the kids again tomorrow!


----------



## Track Addict

Family outing


----------



## Track Addict

Think they are yelling no school.  Only one goes ?


----------



## Track Addict

White Wednesday


----------



## Track Addict

13 mile track and pack session got the trails pretty nice for some cold nights.  Takes three passes to track pack the trail without the roller.  Looks like we should get few weeks to enjoy.

To deep for the kids sleds so Tucker track setter to the rescue.  Nice having the extra hour of day light after work.

Got pulled over for going to slow on the trail system.  Was let go with a high five!


----------



## nikos

*Track Addict*
_*Fine New England Tuesday. No school for the kids again tomorrow!*_

The upsidedown fotos

Nikos


----------



## Track Addict

I Work hard to keep them straight during the taking. After posting sometimes I feel shame then thanks for Nikos!


----------



## Track Addict

Still Winter!


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Great pix...
Thanks for sharing..

We are supposed to get some white stuff by the weekend


----------



## Track Addict

Glad I sat out this trip.  Single track curse strikes the pack again.  Rookies!


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Looks like a wheel bearing went away ???????


----------



## Track Addict

Entire axle with everything attached!


----------



## loggah

unbelievable !!!! at least it wasn't in the middle of the hooksett toll booth !!!


----------



## Snowy Rivers

OK

As you said/.....ROOKIES

I see the other wheel is on.

The trailer have the half axle "Flexi" set up ???

Come unbolted ???


Trailers always seem to be troublesome for some folks.

Back in my boat racing days the issue of rusted wheel bearings always seem to bother the ROOKIES

We always tore the axles apart at seasons end before winter storage and cleaned and repacked the bearings.

"Bearing buddies" make some folks feel good and they forget to think about things until a wheel falls off or the bearings burn up.


----------



## Track Addict

Nope all gone.  Tabs welded to tortion broke off.  Spare is in pic above.


----------



## Track Addict

Bearings tires see actually just serviced


----------



## Snowy Rivers

OK
I'm with ya now..

Rusted bolts part of the issue ???


----------



## Sno-Surfer

wow, I guess they don’t make them like they used to.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Honestly, I have to say, I have never seen an entire axle, tires etc go away like that...


----------



## loggah

Gives new meaning to "taking the snowmobiles out for a drag "


----------



## Snowy Rivers

That is a thought...


----------



## Track Addict

Think this might be it?  March sun is tough.  After tomorrow will be real thin.


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> Think this might be it?  March sun is tough.  After tomorrow will be real thin.





I think you’re right. I’m hoping for one more run in Jackson over Easter. Hope it holds out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowy Rivers

The higher sun angle can send a lot of snow down the creek in a hurry.

I remember years ago when I was heavy into sleds, one weekend we headed to the Mts and parked the trucks and headed to the cabin.

Had a great weekend sledding, but when we headed back down the Mt we had 5 miles of dusty road to ride back to the rigs..

Hope you can get another good ride in...


----------



## Track Addict

So I also have a boat addiction. Not sure if any of you are into them.

Can’t believe the wife went along with this one but she did.  Left this 5 am ended up with this by 5 pm!

Shifting season gears in the east !  But don’t worry we have a front trunion, front carriers, front turn table , oil pan gasket, and what ever else I find in there.

Who knows maybe a pontoon or two or four mixed in along the way!


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> So I also have a boat addiction. Not sure if any of you are into them.
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t believe the wife went along with this one but she did.  Left this 5 am ended up with this by 5 pm!
> 
> 
> 
> Shifting season gears in the east !  But don’t worry we have a front trunion, front carriers, front turn table , oil pan gasket, and what ever else I find in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knows maybe a pontoon or two or four mixed in along the way!





Wow. You are doing it right man!  Good for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sno-drifter

All I can tell you is what my wife tells me, "He who dies with the most toys, is still dead".


----------



## Track Addict

Kids get them all eventually. Please make sure my wife gets a fair deal.

I should be getting some great deals for sno cats and vintage farm equipment with this generation gap that exists. Although I hope wish immortality to all!

You know that they say.  Was goes west must come east!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Track Addict said:


> So I also have a boat addiction. Not sure if any of you are into them.
> 
> Can’t believe the wife went along with this one but she did.  Left this 5 am ended up with this by 5 pm!
> 
> Shifting season gears in the east !  But don’t worry we have a front trunion, front carriers, front turn table , oil pan gasket, and what ever else I find in there.
> 
> Who knows maybe a pontoon or two or four mixed in along the way!



Im a boat lover to ! except we don't fish much with ours, we surf Colorado.


----------



## Track Addict

That thing it cool.  Prob has ballast tanks and sets the perfect wake?

What is up there for tower speakers?  Hopefully Wetsounds Rev's or I would settle for JL.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Yup, similarly addicted:


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Oh yessssss.

Boats are highly addictive...as is fishing, skiing .......


----------



## Tucker Someday

Blackfoot Tucker said:


> Yup, similarly addicted:





You need Nikos to turn that last pic over for you Blackfoot )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Track Addict said:


> That thing it cool.  Prob has ballast tanks and sets the perfect wake?
> 
> What is up there for tower speakers?  Hopefully Wetsounds Rev's or I would settle for JL.



24ft boat with 4000lb of ballast and yes it sets the perfect wave for surfing and wakeboarding, surf gates help alot . It has the full Exile Audio package. Tincup is paying to put a whole wetsounds system in the freighter that should be interesting.Maybe set off some avalanches lol

here is a pic of the rocky mountain meet and greet coming up


----------



## Track Addict

My neighbor few houses  up is known for restoring the wood portions of early Boston Whalers.

Where unsinkable glass meets wood!  Let me know if anybody need restoration parts !


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> My neighbor few houses  up is known for restoring the wood portions of early Boston Whalers.
> 
> Where unsinkable glass meets wood!  Let me know if anybody need restoration parts !



The middle photo I posted is a 1976 15' Sport. That was the first year that model was available, and the only year that it came with a maximum horsepower rating of 75. All other years the max was 70. I drove to Texas to buy it from the original owners.

My snowcat buddy and I collaborated and made a new interior for it using the original interior pieces as patterns. 

The third photo is a 13' Sport that I had just bought and was doing minor gel coat repair and polishing to. We also made a new interior for it, but we used the side console pattern from the 15' Sport because it's wider and positions the steering wheel closer to the center of the boat.

Here's a photo of the 15 after I got it home. That's the original 1976 Evinrude 70 on it. (I sold that and installed a used 1988 Johnson 70 engine with power trim and tilt.)


----------



## vintagebike

*Summer is coming... must be Boat time on the Forums*

Our 1964 17’ TollyCraft Ford Y Block 312 built in Kelso, Wa.  Just too many ChrisCrafts in McCall.  It now shares the shop with the Tuckers.  And the vehicle behind it?


----------



## Backyardski

As long as we are on the wooden boat chapter I'll add a picture of my 1966 century resorter 15'. Bought it in 2003 and reframed the entire bottom from the chines down, was making good progress until I had four kids, she's been collecting dust since. One of these days.....


----------



## Backyardski

*Re: Summer is coming... must be Boat time on the Forums*



vintagebike said:


> Our 1964 17’ TollyCraft Ford Y Block 312 built in Kelso, Wa.  Just too many ChrisCrafts in McCall.  It now shares the shop with the Tuckers.  And the vehicle behind it?
> View attachment 98313



That is a very nice boat, not many of those built


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is great that we have expanded the view of H2O, solid, liquid and gas, 

here is a Russell steam tractor


----------



## vintagebike

And the "When Pigs Fly" hot air balloon.  April Fools day tomorrow.  Let's be careful out there.


----------



## Track Addict

Think today was the season ender.  Beautiful day Mt Washington. 21 runs today 20 miles!  


The last picture of you look in the distance is Mt Mansfield VT.  130 miles or so away.  They say on a real clear day you can see White Face in NY!

Time to start summerizing the winter toys and bring out the spring ones.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I do believe that, here on the snow cat forums, we should have a liquid snow section, given there are sooooooo boat owners!


----------



## sno-drifter

Pontoon Princess said:


> I do believe that, here on the snow cat forums, we should have a liquid snow section, given there are sooooooo boat owners!



So who says you don't do snow AND boats at the same time?


----------



## Track Addict

Maybe I will start the trend in the off season thread.  Motorcycles, 2, 3, 4 wheels, boats, fishing etc.  

Maybe it will spice things up?


----------



## Aaron Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> I do believe that, here on the snow cat forums, we should have a liquid snow section, given there are sooooooo boat owners!



support !


----------



## Pontoon Princess

that there tucker hunting burb appears to be green, or is that a old black and white photo that you had colorized?

OR you have more than 1 of those famed tucker burbs


----------



## sno-drifter

Don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Thanks for sharing the fabulous pix.

I would definitely say that snow season is done..

It won't be long out here in the west that we put the snow toys to bed for the sojourn of spring/summer


----------



## Track Addict

Please don’t put me away....


----------



## Track Addict

Hibernation is on.


----------



## Track Addict

Helps the offseason Tucker depression at work.  Also a good motivation piece as daily shit hits the fan of life !


----------



## Tucker Someday

Track Addict said:


> Helps the offseason Tucker depression at work.  Also a good motivation piece as daily shit hits the fan of life !





That’s the way to do it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

New family member arrived from Florida today.

Tucker already hogging the barn!


----------



## Track Addict

Off season orange in J Tucker’s shop for a tune up.


----------



## Track Addict

Orange you glad it’s Bike Week in New Hampshire?


----------



## Track Addict

250 mile tour yielded two Tuckers grazing on their summer pastures.

One steel track one terra.


----------



## sno-drifter

My wife reminds me that "The person who dies with the most toys is still dead".


----------



## Track Addict

The “Knot T” finally hit the big water today.  If you have seen wicked tuna tv show that’s the area we fish. One of your stars is in a pic.

Does T stand for Tucker?  

Though some may like a little off season action.


----------



## DAVENET

Very nice! With 400hp on that, does anything other than the prop touch water?    Where is that? Newburyport?


----------



## Track Addict

In historic Newburyport but technically Cove Marina is in Salisbury.

200HO so about 440 hp.  I find the river now has lots of traffic in front of me when you can touch 60mph.  Plenty of 100 mph boats in the river so nothing special speed wise.

We were running 4 foot slop with the occasionaly 5-6 in the mid thirties.  We slowed down before the boat wanted to all day.  Been on express boats for decades we had to run 15 knots in this stuff.  Have a wet keel downeast lobster boat also which we leave home for that reason even if rough.

Can't do it any more need that speed for extra fishing time.

Tucker time is slow enough.


----------



## DAVENET

Crazy that I’d never made it out there until the beginning of this month. Friends were renting a house on Plum Island so we grabbed our gear and stayed with them a couple of nights. Surf fished from 10:30-1am the first night with only one fish pulled in down the shore from us (20”). The next day we went to the mouth, and from 10-3 the guy beside me pulled in the only fish (18”) all day out of 30 fishermen. Terrible fishing, but still better than work!


----------



## Track Addict

Fishing for stripers has been horrible due to all the other bait that is out there.  Miles of schools of pogies and mackerel.  The whales have been hanging out in the mouth and lobster traps off both salisbury and plum island.  

Touch to catch when they have their pick of live bait schools.  Still fun.


----------



## Track Addict

Summer tucker storage doubles as Bar Oiler


----------



## Track Addict

Kids back to school next week.  Tucker time!


----------



## Track Addict

It’s that time of year!

Tucker woke up from hibernation and has been moved into work position.

Worklist before sno:

Front carrier bushings 
Front table pivot bushing 
Table and spring bolt bushings 
See how trunion looks unsure what’s needed yet.
Oil pan gasket 
Valve adjust


----------



## Track Addict

Boys and I put the hammer down tonight.  Clearly we need to work on some right tool for the right job ediquete.

J.Tucker recovering from high speed wobble crash on balance bike. Endo no hands face plant.  Amazing he has sprockets in his mouth. He decided full time helmet best for all!

Smooth disasssembly up until drivers side axle.  Metal flaked off like the 442 except this one  doesn’t have the dual key way salvation on other side.  Have another axle but not ready to propose yet.  So going to axle glue the fragments back in swap sides so keyway pushes forward on the meaty side.  Taper with most key and a good snug will work.  Both hubs were loose and nuts.

Few make shift shims behind sprockets to take up the tilt wear on the carrier.  That will be fixed.

Tie rod off, drive shaft off.  Smooth disassembled night 1.


----------



## sno-drifter

Mr Addict,


I like your idea for chain saw bar oiling. But will pass on the broken axle, leg, and kid.


----------



## loggah

Looks like a brittle axle to me,or one really hard key!! you changing it out ? or just building it back up with weld? welding would probably  make it more brittle and also  bow the end a bit.


----------



## Track Addict

Going to swap sides so the key pushes on other side of ever got loose.  Going to use some adhesive/retainer to hold the flakes back on and suck it up real tight with the nut.

Have another axle but saving it for now.


----------



## sno-drifter

A bit older saw being lubricated by a little rougher cat.


----------



## loggah

Scott, Your going to get that flying goose all oiley!! I need a lot more cats if im going to oil my saws like that !! Don


----------



## sno-drifter

Saws are getting older, cats are getting rougher. Don knows what is coming next.


----------



## loggah

well i aint got a dragsaw yet just a bunch of parts!! is that a vaughn? or wade? I knew somehow tucker machines and logging equipment were related.


----------



## sno-drifter

It wood be a Wade drag saw. 

Older yet misery whips, snooze bottles, and double bit axe. Sno-Motor.


----------



## GlacierSean

Don't think I am doing this right.


----------



## sno-drifter

If the oil is dripping on the saws, you are doing it right Sean. Just wonder about the color of the paint.


----------



## Backyardski

GlacierSean said:


> Don't think I am doing this right.View attachment 104140



With the yellow ones you need to run the saws wide open for a little while to spray some bar oil up on the underside of the cat, then it will drip


----------



## Cidertom

the reason the English haven't been able to build an electric car: They can't figure out how to make it leak oil.

My saws are currently getting a spa treatment with the GL-4 from the transaxle.


----------



## 3512b

Somehow I don’t think I have it right......


----------



## JimVT

you need a cork on that petrol can.


----------



## sno-drifter

You should get plenty of oil on the bar in that orientation. And on the cutting side too.


----------



## PJL

Nothing leaks oil like an old Huey.


----------



## Track Addict

Nope got it wrong with the Husky.  Wrong saw and color!


----------



## Track Addict

Team Bri pulled the carriers off. No surprises similar wear to rear.

Junior told me he would fix the Tucker when I pass away.  Not sure if he is thinking sooner or later?  Hope later...

Picking up two more jack stands for behind the table under the motor mounts/frame.  Safety first!

Rumor is a member of the litter is returning to its roots for some love....


----------



## PJL

"Nope got it wrong with the Husky.  Wrong saw and color!" 



Guilty as charged.  The Stihl is in the cat.  Which doesn't leak.  Much...


----------



## Cidertom

PJL said:


> Nothing leaks oil like an old Huey.


I sure hope that isn't out of the main reduction gear box.


----------



## Track Addict

They say many hands make light work.  Must have been before beer because this was a spectator sport tonight.  

Final tear down complete.  Love the removable trunion assembly!

New oil pan gasket and the rebuild/reassembly begins.  No big surprises.  Somone already bushed the pivot and bolt but didn’t address the other slop. Trunion in carrier nice they must have greased well. Seems like it’s missing a spacer to take up the front to back though.  Must be the bang I hear on occasion downhill.

Think I have a way nicer tables somewhere so will decide what’s going back on. Beauty of the removable trunion bracket is easy of rebuild on a bench.

Spring holes are good.  Hanger brackets need bushing.  Table bolt holes need bushings. Might turn a new roller or clean up? TBD


----------



## nikos

*3512b;20677436* _I think I have it right._


Nikos


----------



## Track Addict

Searched the stash found a front table with all surfaces new spec.  This one most have come off a cat early in its life.

Will have to enlarge the tie rod hole.  Early tables seemed to use smaller tie ties tapers.  

This sped the project up a bit which is nice for a change.


----------



## Track Addict

Table


----------



## Track Addict

Going to take the time and add a bronze bushing to the pivot.  Figure if it ever wears I won't have to pull everything off and mill it just jack it up and roll the entire front end out from under the cat and change.

Although it will probably be my children's children's issue by then and snow might not be a thing anymore.

Going to abandon the oil pan and leaks for this year.  After looking under there think there are a few other leaks one of which might be a rear main.  Doesn't leak a lot and might become cluster.

Maybe next year pull the motor and tranny transfer and freshen those up with gaskets and seals.


----------



## sno-drifter

As long as you have that virgin fifth wheel, I would spin up an additional roller, take out the spacer and you have reduced the psi on the aluminum fifth wheel. Now you are looking at great grand children needing to work on the cat.


----------



## Track Addict

Brilliant suggestion.  Thanks for the tip that is now the plan!


----------



## Aaron Tucker

sno-drifter said:


> As long as you have that virgin fifth wheel, I would spin up an additional roller, take out the spacer and you have reduced the psi on the aluminum fifth wheel. Now you are looking at great grand children needing to work on the cat.



thats the tucker snocat weak point.


----------



## Track Addict

Here is what we are working with.  Looking at the overspray this is all original setup.  Some photos of the wear. You can see between the trunion wear, roller wear, and rear pivot wear this cat has been tabled for a while.

Roller must have been about 2.500” when New and is now down to 2.473” on flat spot where it must have been stuck and 2.490” consistent on the round areas. Bearings inside the roller and on the trunion all in good shape.

As suggested a longer roller seems like a no brainer upgrade.

Need to take up some front to back slop, turn a longer and bigger diameter roller to raise the table back up and also some sort of wear bushing under the rear pivot. Bush the rear pivot and take up trunion carrier wear.

Leaning toward bearing tape in the trunion carrier.  Wear is just like the carriers and there is not a lot of meat to bore and bush.

Open to input and what not to do.


----------



## Track Addict

Springs and hangers all milled out to 3/4.  Will bush back to 5/8.

Tie rod end and retainer screw cams right out of donor table.  Formulated a good repair / upgrade for the front assembly.

Parts ordering and cleaning parts this week.


----------



## Track Addict

Springs and hangers all bushed.

Made a template for the upgraded 1/4” stainless plate that the new bronze roller will ride on and protect the table.3 counter sunk screws to hold the plate on.  Decided on stainless for ease of friend who is making has access and no rust or paint needed.  Allowed enough clearnce so as wear occurs carrier will clear plate.

Got the bronze stock for the new roller and some bronze thrust washers.  Will add bronze washer everwhere metal to metal exists trunion and one on each side of the new roller.  All the original steel roller/bushings will be abandoned.

Tucker didn’t seem to allow much clearance between the trunion carrier and the rail.  Will add a bronze thrust in the rear to raise up to allow some wear before needing service.  The plate will raise the front so we will turn down the OD of the roller to adjust.

Even with alll that i need to mill some material off the front hanger to allow the trunion to raise.  Tight tolerances.  With replacement parts back in the day was never an issue.

Little machine work hopefully over the weekend and off to sandblast for this portion of rebuild.

Hope this is a sound upgrade.  Think I sourced enough wisdom from you all and came up with a good plan.

Will make the cat serviceable for years to come and allow off the shelf repair in the future.


----------



## Track Addict

Was bored tonight so made the night more boring before I was bushed so called it a night!

This table had an interesting steel tapered reducer bushing in the tie rod hole pressed in.  Took out and still had a clean taper.  Opened it up to the heavier soze for my ends.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

looks great


----------



## DAVENET

I've always wondered why the roller was allowed to have direct contact with that aluminum table.  You have a pristine one, but almost every other table out there has the massive wear grooves.  That being said, I'm betting that if you made more than one, you (or your buddy) would certainly have a market for everyone looking for an economical, long term fix. Hell, I can even think of a place to use one of those . . .


----------



## Track Addict

Have a few tables with inlay steel plates.  Most are also worn and one was ripped right out.

Back when you could buy parts none of this mattered.  Challenge with the plate is turning the roller to fit and shimming the rear pivot.  The front trunion hanger also needs machininf to allow more clearance.

Let me know if and when your cat gets to that point.  There will probably be a repair app by then!


----------



## sno-drifter

An alternative to shimming the rear pivot is to install a taller insert and a spacer under the horizontal surface of the trunnion equal to the increased height of the plate/ larger diameter roller.


----------



## Track Addict

Going to take a few steps back on this project to take some better steps forward.

Got a new phone this week and yesterday I noticed I had no voicemails since Tuesday.  Reset some things and a number of them came down from the mysterious could.  A very important one Drifted across I missed this earlier this week and wish I had not.  Thanks in Advance!

I had addressed the trunion pivot forward motion and wear with the bronze bushing.  What I did not really address fully was the load above the pivot on the table and that wear surface.   My solution was a high load bronze thrust washer.  One side it touches is the steel trunion above the pivot and the other side is the aluminum table.  Issue with my current design is that unless the thrust washer magically stays glued to the table and doesn't move it will eat into the table over time.  Also not a lot of surface area here.

Scott is 100% correct above.  What I should have done is installed a taller bushing so top of the bushing was proud of the table creating the wear surface I need.  That would wear over time and then replace before it hits the table.  Drawback is that you would need to bottom the bushing so next removal in the blind hold with a puller will make next service more difficult.

Alternatively he suggested shimming under the pivot in which case the trunion rides on the bottom of the pivot bore in the table and you could watch the trunion to table gap close and once close service and replace.  I like this due to the larger surface wear areas but you still have the potential for thrust washer in the bore to wear into the aluminum.  Here I I think you could retainer a bottoms washer to prevent that aluminum wear and add a second one on top.

How about taking the best of all these worlds?


----------



## Track Addict

New Plan:

1. Remove the bronze busing I just pressed and replace it with a bronze flange bushing.  This will eliminate need for a bronze thrust washer and the potential for the thrust washer to turn and wear into the table.  A taller busing would do the same thing but the flange will allow me a gap without bottoming for a puller.

2. Shim under the pivot in the table bore with bronze thrust washers.

The grease zerk in the table pivot cup/bore will allow allow greasing of the bronze below the pivot as well as the pivot point for the forward motion. This appears to be a larger surface area than the upper trunion pivot area. If I can get both to bear the weight and use both surfaces even better.

If pulling my newly installed pivot bushing is too difficult I will insert the thrust washer above the table and under the pivot back into the plan.  Right now if I add 2 1/8" bronze thrust washers in the bore I get either my 1/8 flange bushing or thrust washer under the upper pivot point with little clearance.  In either solution once the upper pivot touches you still should have good service live and an advanced warning before you damage the table ever.  At least under my watch.

Next person to service this upgrade will only have to takes off the tie rod, driveshaft, front trunion table holder then jacks up the front and rolls the assembly off.  Few off the shelf bushings and washers some basic machining skills and you just got another life with little hassle.  Much like the rear now has UHMW blocks for ease of service.

After all this front roller will be turned to compensate for plate and keep geometry all even.

Think this is a good result from the wisdom of many!


----------



## Track Addict

Here is some idea pics.

Last the trunion carrier needs another gusset.  One is factory thereis room for another so going to add it.


----------



## Track Addict

Ordered some more parts and paint.

Added a drain plug for the diff.  Magnetic plug will replace this one after paint.

Fabed up the additional trunion carrier brace ready for welding.


----------



## Track Addict

Improved flange bushing design compete.  Much better solution.  

Bronze thrust below the trunion all shimmed.  Hope to have my plate beginning next week to finish the roller.

Priming and  painting finished pieces begins.

Think I have all the parts and pieces in or on they way.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

you are getting pretty good at machine work...


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> you are getting pretty good at machine work...



Totally agree! Great idea, beautifully executed!


----------



## Track Addict

Gusset


----------



## Track Addict

Bearing tape my friend and maybe yours!

Took up the trunion wear nicely.

Roller side has more wear than pivot side.  Most likely due to roller not touching and carrier riding direct on table.


----------



## Track Addict

Priming some parts.

Only thing noteworthy here is the front axle housing used doubled up hanger brackets where as the rear only used one? Doesn’t seem to be a thread length issue.  Tucker wonderment!


----------



## sno-drifter

Hope that you removed both tie rod ends, cleaned the threads and painted them with anti-seize. Now is the time to do it in the event that one breaks and you have to change out in the bush. Just sayin.


----------



## Track Addict

Even better is they were already loose and one appears to have been replaced in life.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

did you remember to bush the spring bolt holes in the fifth wheels, big wear item!


----------



## Track Addict

I did remember but did not do.  Wanted to leave something to keep the three alive.  These ones are virgin bore.  Figured it will be a good project for the boys in another few decades.

The ones on my 442A were also not worn out after all those years. Seems like some had the bolts freeze in the table and never pivot putting the wear in the hanger brackets.

Little retainer helps also to hold the shank in a nice table bore.


----------



## sno-drifter

I noticed in earlier post no. 468, that it looks to these old eyes that there is a crack running north and south on the diff housing beside the oil drain plug. Perhaps this is intentional for chainsaw bar oiling, what do I know.


----------



## Track Addict

The castings on all 4 of these I have done have this crusty weld slag on top.  I grind it clean before painting but does look just like a crack.


----------



## Track Addict

Roller Plate fabricated.


----------



## PJL

If you are not careful you are going to end up tied up in the back of an orange Suburban.  Only to be released days later at some manufacturing company in Medford.


----------



## sno-drifter

Hey PJL, I resemble, I mean resent that comment!


----------



## Track Addict

I already have that Stockholm syndrome!


----------



## Track Addict

Rainy fall weekend coming so going to get some lathe time from a Tucker sympathizer.  Last hurdle.

Here is final mock up.  1/8 bronze thrust back by pivot.  Roller will be turned to fit tight against retainer.  Retainer might need to be milled a bit.  Once we turn roller OD to have the trunion journals evenly spaced parallel to table can address from there.

Setup should be easily greasable and allow easy wear monitoring and replacement.

Steel parts should not wear with proper car for this cats life.

Speak now if I can improve anything ?


----------



## Track Addict

Drilled tapped mounted roller plate.

Bearing taped the carriers nice and tight.


----------



## sno-drifter

Lookin good T&A. I suggest jacking the frame up so that the weight of the axle is off the ground when you lubricate in the future. That insures that the grease gets to where it needs to be. Same with greasing the pontoon/ track carrier journals. Otherwise the grease tends to go to the unloaded side and not doing what you want it to do. Well thought out fix.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Track Addict said:


> Summer tucker storage doubles as Bar Oiler













This saw won’t fit under my Tucker ?


----------



## sno-drifter

Surely you have something in your stable that is tall enough Boggie? Plan B, wait til it snows ten more feet, then drive over saw.


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

sno-drifter said:


> Surely you have something in your stable that is tall enough Boggie? Plan B, wait til it snows ten more feet, then drive over saw.



I do have one big enough to crush itbut the saw is in  Joensuu, Finland and I don’t have any there.........


----------



## Track Addict

Very pleased with the final product.  Parts are hanging primed already.

If the roller starts to wear on either end you can remove the retainer and add bronze shims/washers.  Should provide years of trouble free use and service.

https://youtu.be/lojnQ5w_v3M


----------



## Northcoast

Great solution!


----------



## Track Addict

E.T. had a paint booth just like this?

Self flooding floor keeps the paint from sticking.


----------



## Track Addict

Celebrate Orange today!

Let the assembly begin.


----------



## DAVENET

Not spraying your table while it's all out?


----------



## Track Addict

Everything but the carrier new paint.  Doing in sections.

Carrier and trunion install then table gets paint install then housing and diff paint  install then axles and retainers paint install no carrier paint for now.

Can’t leave too many nice painted parts around this cast of characters or shop.


----------



## Tucker Someday

You still using the same paint as you did on the 442? Or have you upgraded?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

We have upgraded to color matched automotive.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

it is Tucker sno cat favorite day, happy halloween,

no treats in owning a tucker sno-cat, just tricks, 

buy a snow trac!!! if you want treats

Mr. T.A. nice paint !


----------



## Track Addict

Few Tricks and Treats this evening.

Trunion carrier installed.

Finished the axle journals bearing tape and fitting.  The passenger side was a little different.  There was not as much wear on the outside and somone  line bored it.  They turned it to take down to the spot where the grease groove did not wear into the carrier.    The outer removable journal does not have as much wear either.  It looks like it might have been replaced after the line bore which would have tightened up the outside but done nothing for the inside other than squared up the wear surfaces.  Possibly this is why there is less and it’s more even.  Tucker history mystery.

Caught a pic of one of the oldest and rarest Tucker’s known to exist.  A Prehistoic Model J. Tucker


----------



## Track Addict

Ran into an interesting assembly snag.   The front table that was on it I always questioned.   On every tucker I have seen one side of the spring was fixed bolted through the table and the other side was on hangers so is the springs compressed it could lengthen.

This table had either a worn notch from the spring hitting the front of the table as retainers wore and then someone made shorter ones to keep it that way or it was by design.

With this setup as the spring compresses it has no way to lengthen.  The old table had also broken and been welded.  Doesn't make sense.

When I fit up the current hanger brackets to the table they are not long enough so I go longer ones and now it will look like the back and every other tucker I have seen.  Another mystery. 

Got some new hangers and going to assemble it like I think it should be.


----------



## Track Addict

The last pic is how it was.

You can see that it is locked into the table in the front with no way to move.


----------



## Track Addict

Orange


----------



## Track Addict

Assembly


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

Here is a chainsaw for those drips


----------



## Track Addict

Yes please !  Cool hand saw.


----------



## sno-drifter

I see the saw Boggie but from the rust on it, you must need a cat what leaks.
Show me the CAT! Bet yours are all litter box trained.


----------



## Track Addict

Winter has arrived in the N.H.!

Looks like we are starting with a powder day at Wildcat tomorrow !

That 442 seems to be in the wrong State of mind currently.  Prob feels like a real MASShole missing first grousers in November.

There will be a moment of silence in Jackson tomorrow morning.


----------



## Tucker Someday

It’s ok, I think the 442 is enjoying its homecoming for a while. But she does want all of her parts back together soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

Sno on the slopes, Tucker’s of yesteryear on the wall, cold beer and the kids.

Winter is back!


----------



## DAVENET

Must have been blowing a gale up there.  Had football playoffs in Plymouth and it was a steady 25mph, snow squalls and gusts to 40+ straight across the field.  Completely killed our passing game.


----------



## Tucker Someday

DAVENET said:


> Must have been blowing a gale up there.  Had football playoffs in Plymouth and it was a steady 25mph, snow squalls and gusts to 40+ straight across the field.  Completely killed our passing game.





Davenet, I’m sure it was still as good as the Patriots passing game yesterday! Ouch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DAVENET

We may have been more effective.  LOL


----------



## Track Addict

Was nice until noon then wind and sno sideways.


----------



## Track Addict

More assembly.  Spaced and only ordered one set of u bolts so held up a few days.

Got some 442 time mocked up the new setup.

Snow is here in the east !


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker is back on its own weight.  Nothing broke so that’s good.

New bearings  pressed.  New axle seals and races installed.

Shimmed the axle endplay.  On the pontoon cats the manual talks about adding shims between the retainer to adjust endplay.  These old ones I see
have the opposite problem of the races sit recessed from the retainer needing shimming added due to lots of endplay.  Probably wear somehwere.

Tucker sympathizer made these up years ago which are the size of the outer race on the thick side.  Does just the trick.  You will see some ones I use for the carrier coming up as well.

Almost done with this project.

 Saw Tucker Claus dropped some 442 parts off at the workshop.....

As and aside from this build we celebrated 730 days the without a Tucker incident at our annual event Friendsgiving event.

Another sympathizer who has been featured in these build threads over the years honored Tucker and proved there is no hill too steep.  Only one miner injury skin abrasion due to a loose track pin on the subject cat!


----------



## Track Addict

Happy Thanksgiving!

Got a little time with Tucker before dinner.

Carriers all on.  Pictures are the shims I use in this area.  Where the carrier meets the journal and the end cap is a overlooked wear surface.  To grease this the tracks should come off and the sprocket.  Needle grease or loosen the retainer.  Not sure how often but keep this area in mind.


----------



## Track Addict

Good day in the USA!

Come on East for the sno!


----------



## Track Addict

JB welded the flakes back on the axle.

I also swapped sides so the key pushes against the good side.  If you keep the nuts tight should be non issue.


----------



## Track Addict

Hubs and nuts torqued.  Stainless cotter pins.  Made up some new spacers.

The clearance without them isn’t enough for my liking.  Added same ones on the back worked great.  If or when bearing tape starts to wear should buy more time before carrier hits sporocket.

Boys asssisted for awhile.  Going to need some new Tucker projects soon with all the extra hands.


----------



## Track Addict

New grade 8 sprocket bolts and lock washers installed with sprockets and spacers.  As you can see with the spacers there’s not a lot or room for carrier wear until they hit. 

Filled the differential and installed the hyfax.

Tracks could go back on quick but looks like I have some time.  Going to swap out some rk wheel and the extra ice breaker on the passenger side.

Found a NOS wheel in the stash along with a good used.  Going to put new bearings and seals in.  Interesting setup on then NOS seal and spacer.  None of the other ones look like this on the cat.


----------



## Mill666er

Installing the seal ‘backwards’ keeps the water out and also prevents you from blowing the seal out when you over grease it. I’m thinking I did some of each to see if it makes a difference. All of my 1981 Tucker wheels had that spacer setup.


----------



## Track Addict

So these could be under those flat washers.  I haven't pulled a wheel off the carrier yet.


----------



## Track Addict

Pulled off the extra ice breaker and the RK wheel.  Front will now be back to matching.

The wheels all have spacers and varying seal configuration.  Going to replace some bearings seals reversed and the Tucker washers which keep the snow and debris out.


----------



## Track Addict

Pulled the bearings and seals from the NOS wheel.  Although never used it was never grease and has some rust.

New bearings and seals on the way.
Seal National 471429
Bearing Timken LM67048

Other wheel had 
Seal Chicago Rawhide 1612
Bearing SKF  LM67048/Q

The national seal has a better lip than the C/R.

The seals do install backwards.


----------



## bobby wilkes

What were the part numbers for  the inner and outter bearings and races and seals??  I have a tucker 1644  would be nice to know the numbers  thanks keep up the great work with nice pictures


----------



## Track Addict

Races are in good shape so did not pull look.

I’ll see if I can figure out.


----------



## bobby wilkes

thank you


----------



## Track Addict

Only squared up the front and rear tables tonight on this one.  Couldn’t cross any of those part numbers easily.  Jean at Track Inc East had the parts and numbers quickly for me thanks!

Fired it off tonight purrs. Needs an exhaust manifold.


----------



## Track Addict

Napa BR6 bearing and race for idler wheels 
Chicago Rawhide 16128 seals 

Two per


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Not to hijack the thread, but I'll throw out a couple of thoughts:

When it comes time to replace wheel seals many people go to their local auto parts store or bearing supply company and get seals there. Those seals, made by companies such as CR (Chicago Rawhide, now owned by SKF) and National are usually a double-lip design.

One can also buy seals from Tucker and they're different. Tucker uses a triple-lip design, and the seals themselves use a special rubber compound designed for low temperature applications. They used to be very reasonably priced. I bought a bunch about eight years ago at $2.75 each. Now they're $4.45 per...a 62% increase. Ouch!

I've seen the backwards seal installation technique recommended before, but I think folks are overlooking something in blaming the wheel seals for grease contamination issues.

If you think about the Tucker idler wheel setup (damper wheels, if you have those, are similar), you have a spindle, whose outside diameter is substantially less than the wheel seals inside diameter. Tucker uses short machined steel sleeves called "ring seals". The wheel seal rides on the the OD of the ring seal. Look at the inside of the ring seals pictured in this thread. Here's a pic so you don't have to scroll backwards.




The inside is just machined steel, and it's designed to slide over the spindle. There is no sealing capability whatsoever between the inside of the ring seal and the spindle, and water, or other contaminants, can fairly easily get in and raise havoc with the bearings. Tucker (correctly) recognized this and came out with a revised ring seal design that incorporates a groove on the ring seal ID for an O-ring. That O-ring makes a seal with the spindle. I don't know when they introduced the redesign, but I suspect many Tucker owners are replacing wheel seals when they aren't the problem at all. If your machine has the original style ring seal design I'd consider machining the groove and adding an O-ring to your existing ring seals, or possibly purchasing new ones from Tucker. Here's a pic of the second generation ring seal.


----------



## Track Addict

Great info and tip.  For new spacers for these wheels on the way!

The NOS seal is definitely a triple seal much better design than the replacement one on other wheel.

That part number is what Tucker uses today according to Track Inc east.


----------



## Track Addict

Interesting discovery next door.

This use to live at a local tubing hill which I heard closed.

We do have hills in Haverhill so maybe?


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Interesting discovery next door.
> 
> This use to live at a local tubing hill which I heard closed.
> 
> We do have hills in Haverhill so maybe?


 they are known as over passes


----------



## Track Addict

Little fresh air today to while some other sno toys got attention.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the spacers.  They are just under 10$ per.  You need 40 or more depending on the machine.

The most cost effective way is turn a groove in existing using this as a guide and buy some orings if so inclined. Great info from Blackfoot and makes perfect sense.

Evolution must have been seals in backward water intrusion.  Then  the washers over the seal still water intrusion. Then this which is the fix.

That being said seals in either way. Reverse would have bought just a little more time before the water hit the bearing.  Reverse requires a little less grease for the first fill.  If you have the washers I think this is preferred method.  Also depending on your seal and lip orientation on the replacement you may want to put one way or another.


----------



## Track Addict

Front is all back to matching.  Driver side icebreaker was on backwards. 

Pics show wheels with seals in correct and reversed with the washers.  Washers must help keep the seals from blowing out when greasing.


----------



## Track Addict

Back from a little family vacation down south and was happy to cap it off back in the north! Changes in latitude, changes in attitude?  Should be increase in altitude improves attitude!

Plan is  to get the tracks back on this week. After that just need to remember where I put the sno?

My buddy on the red is 6’10” or so then add skis and boots.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Brad

Hi All,
First time on this forum and new to the snowcat world Hoping for some advice. I own a 1999 VMC RT01. Has a Volkswagen diesel motor and a hydro-static transmission. It has just over 500 hours on it and appears to have been well cared for. Runs fine going down the trail but when I get into deep snow or even a slight grade it pulls the motor down or kills it. I'm not sure if it should spin the track or not but it won't even pull itself up on a tilt deck trailer very well. Hydraulic oil is up and filters have been changed. Also having problems breaking the grousers. They split on the 90 degree bend of the cleat. I have tried welding a wide bead on the bend and had limited success but still having problems. I know a guy in Salt Lake City who builds new grousers that are much stronger than the originals but I was hoping to avoid that cost. I would appreciate any advice I could get from those who are familiar with this machine. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimVT

have you checked the pump pressures?


----------



## CFS

Brad said:


> Hi All,
> First time on this forum and new to the snowcat world Hoping for some advice. I own a 1999 VMC RT01. Has a Volkswagen diesel motor and a hydro-static transmission. It has just over 500 hours on it and appears to have been well cared for. Runs fine going down the trail but when I get into deep snow or even a slight grade it pulls the motor down or kills it. I'm not sure if it should spin the track or not but it won't even pull itself up on a tilt deck trailer very well. Hydraulic oil is up and filters have been changed. Also having problems breaking the grousers. They split on the 90 degree bend of the cleat. I have tried welding a wide bead on the bend and had limited success but still having problems. I know a guy in Salt Lake City who builds new grousers that are much stronger than the originals but I was hoping to avoid that cost. I would appreciate any advice I could get from those who are familiar with this machine. Thanks in advance.




Brad, when you say "pulls the motor down or kills it" are you talking the diesel engine or the hydraulic motors?  If it the diesel what is your exhaust looking like when this happens.  If it is the hydraulic motor/pump, do you have a pressure gauge at the hydraulic pump?  I'm wondering if there is a defect in the hydraulic pump which causes a loss of high end pressure


----------



## Cidertom

Hi and welcome to the insanity.


May I suggest you start a new thread for your machine in the "repairs, Parts and Problems" area. 

By having your own thread it will be easier to track the input from others and not confuse the two thread items.


Again welcome.
CT





Brad said:


> Hi All,
> First time on this forum and new to the snowcat world  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Track Addict

Winter looking nice up north.  Looking for some sno motivation to get these tracks on south.

Took the boys on their first real trail ride this am against the wife advisory board.

-3 degrees to start warmed to 4. 20 plus awesome miles maxed out 25 mph hammer down! Nobody froze so that’s a win.


----------



## DAVENET

Better get those tracks back on.  Supposed snow storm finally coming this weekend . . .


----------



## Track Addict

Ready for Sno!


----------



## Track Addict

Also don’t forget to tighten down the tie rod clamp after paint and install or you get to resquare everything again!


----------



## Track Addict

First Mile shakedown good to go!

Nice to be back in the sno.


----------



## Track Addict

5 miles all is well.  Kids race team ran well.  Antiques fired right up.

Took fam and friends for an evening wine cruise before we head to the super bowl.

Go Patriots!


----------



## Track Addict

Both legendary.  Tucker Sno Cat/New England Patriots !


----------



## Track Addict

Single track club meeting up the Maine way near Canada Eh


----------



## Track Addict

Successful 3 days of riding the single track cats. 

Lots of sno up north everywhere!


----------



## Track Addict

Back from the snowy north to lack of south.

Tucker got backed out for some light therapy to ease depression.  Saw a loose grouse bolt so inspected the tracks found two for replacement.  If all goes well a little adventure coming Saturday and maybe some local sno?

Stretched the legs on some machines and the race team got in some laps.


----------



## Track Addict

We had some trespassers in the last 24 hours.  I’m very particular about my grass but the amusement factor wins here.  

Unruly kids! https://youtu.be/u8gt_R8AXtc

No moms: https://youtu.be/PMWpItOuiUw


----------



## Track Addict

Some services for a friends dad changed my plans to head north for a sno cat ride today.  Bet it was a blue bird day up there.  Hope they post some pics.

Around 2 pm got the call to sled over at a friends farm so we loaded up and headed over.  No need to critique the tie downs.  None required for this local trip.

Got a few miles on so now can go over all the front end work and re- torque.  Front roller working well.  I need to add some shins behind the roller as when reversing I can see some tolerance that needs to be taken up.

Kids had a blast.  Betweeen the cat and the kids shuttling they got lots of runs.

Last run of the day one of them lined up poorly and took and airborne launch at high speed into the thicket.  Few cuts some tears and he shook it off.  We had to pull him out in the basket the way he went in.  

Sad winter this year but we are working with what we got! You get what you get and you don’t get upset.


----------



## PJL

How do you like the dovetail trailer with the folding ramps?  I'm about done with the removable ramps on our deckover.  Scariest part of the trip is driving up and down the ramps.


----------



## Track Addict

Love the folding ramps.  This trailer has  three and the middle one slides left and right. Move a lot of row crop tractors ATVs side by sides the middle ramp allows easy wheel width adjustment.  Have a dump trailer I use often with slide in ramps and it’s a hassle.

The trailer would be more useful as a complete flat deck but I think loading in general especially low items would be tricky.  Ramps would need to be longer also.


----------



## PJL

I'm looking hard at the the PJ F8 series.  One of our local SnoTrac owners has 2 cats that he fits on a 26 foot PJ.  I let my new boss drive a few hours last week and he loaded it when we were done.  Then we looked at the PJ sitting next to us.  I didn't need to convince him.


----------



## Mill666er

I have the PJ T8 and can load the the heavy rubber belted Tucker without much excitement. The pontoon Tucker does slip and slide on the ramps and dovetail so I have plywood inserts that snap into the ramps. I also carry strips of rubber ‘stall mat’ to cover the dovetail. There is a bit of pucker factor getting the Snowtrac on the trailer, I’ve slipped off of the ramps and slid sideways at the dovetail to deck transition as it tips forward. I have since started putting 2X4s into the stake pockets to make it a little more manageable. I have been looking for a longer gooseneck version so I can load both of the smaller cats. I also have a PJ dump with the slide out ramps and as Brian said they are a pain. I try to back into a pile of dirt to avoid using them when hauling the skidsteer or mini.


----------



## PJL

Thanks for the trailer tips.  I had a sideways event 2 weeks ago.  Ended up on one ramp that had only one hook still attached.  No damage to the cat but one ramp is tweaked.


----------



## Track Addict

A litttle gift from Mother Nature today with some fresh inches.  Miles and smiles enough to Tucker this guy out for a cat nap.

The youngest race team member learned about sidehiling in his first rollover.


----------



## CFS

PJL said:


> I'm looking hard at the the PJ F8 series.  One of our local SnoTrac owners has 2 cats that he fits on a 26 foot PJ.  I let my new boss drive a few hours last week and he loaded it when we were done.  Then we looked at the PJ sitting next to us.  I didn't need to convince him.



We used a Hudson Bros and a Big Tex trailer on the farm (Hudson Bros was better) but either way I've heard good things about the PJ trailers.  Our Hudson Bros trailer had wood on the ramps and our tracked vehicles loaded better with less slip, especially if you are loading on less-than-flat ground.  I'm not sure if PJ offers that.  If you do get the wood ramps you will definitely want spring loaded ramps because of the additional weight.


----------



## Track Addict

That’s a wrap for Tucker season this year.  Boat Season begins.

Off season Tucker hunting will continue.  On deck for the fall Tucker project list is hydraulic hose replacement, steering piston rebuild and some bushings, new exhaust manifold for the slant six, valve adjust and whatever else I stumble across in those projects.

Also going to check the torque on the track grouser nuts to ensure they are all proper 20 ft lb torque.  Saw a few loose ones end of season.


----------



## olympicorange

Mill666er said:


> I have the PJ T8 and can load the the heavy rubber belted Tucker without much excitement. The pontoon Tucker does slip and slide on the ramps and dovetail so I have plywood inserts that snap into the ramps. I also carry strips of rubber ‘stall mat’ to cover the dovetail. There is a bit of pucker factor getting the Snowtrac on the trailer, I’ve slipped off of the ramps and slid sideways at the dovetail to deck transition as it tips forward. I have since started putting 2X4s into the stake pockets to make it a little more manageable. I have been looking for a longer gooseneck version so I can load both of the smaller cats. I also have a PJ dump with the slide out ramps and as Brian said they are a pain. I try to back into a pile of dirt to avoid using them when hauling the skidsteer or mini.



ive borrowed a buddy's tilt deck this winter a few times... its a deck over... made by Econoline...taillights are recessed into the triangular shaped tail of deck.  easy off and on … unlatch the front deck pin so it can tip...keep your l/f track even with edge of trailer...drive up till it starts to do the ''fulcrum'' pivot...drive ahead another foot till tracks touch headboard...its a 20f00ter... and throw on the straps.  lock front pin...one man operation.  nice thing about it is that its solid full width.  don't have to worry about aligning ramps or dropping off a ramp...


----------



## Track Addict

Reason number many why New England is awesome:

Sea trialing in the 43 degree ocean waters today while 100 miles north Mt Washington still avalanche warning, my old Tucker is enjoying a ride, other friends snowmobiling, going skiing this week, and picked up the new lawn mower.

Kittens and Kristis and Walkers oh my!


----------



## redsqwrl

Track Addict said:


> That’s a wrap for Tucker season this year.  Boat Season begins.
> 
> .




Imagine if you will a world in which a person could literally wrap a snocat for storage.  You know, pull in the shop give it a look over drain and dry a few componenets wrap it in shrink wrap and hope the mice don't find it.....

then come fall rip open the bag and wet-ten up a few things and go about the silly season.....

Well time to wake up and find my good pneumatic impact, grease gun, .......


----------



## Track Addict

Still winter today!

Didn’t see the 442 making any laps this am?


----------



## Track Addict

Took the model J. Tucker out today!  Orange ? life !

New England is also closer to Florida for east coast Tuckering.


----------



## Track Addict

Schools out bump for summer!


----------



## DAVENET

Some places you ride by have the smell of manure, some the smell of fresh cut fields, some the smell of cooking food. Just north of here all you can smell is the grease from a grease gun . . .


----------



## Track Addict

The jewel of the Merrimack Valley!


----------



## Track Addict

Omaha orange back to school shoes?  Tucker Time must be getting close.....


----------



## Track Addict

The orange hue from the Tucker gods as one season season ends preparing for another.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

THAT is a beautiful photo! Wow doesn't do it justice...


----------



## Tucker Someday

Time to charge the grease gun I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Omaha orange back to school shoes?  Tucker Time must be getting close.....




nice 2 pontoon machine


----------



## Track Addict

That pic was taken by a random boater just hanging out in the marsh.  Pulled up to me and said he had a good pic of my boat and texted to me.  Boaters are much like the snowmobile and cat community very friendly.

Two new cats hanging in the barn.  Moved enough stuff to start on the Tucker this week! Wife appears to be over the addition of the newborn she’s sitting on.


----------



## Track Addict

The mighty slant six.

First fall task is to address the exhaust leaks.  Gasket blown out and the firewall side stud is broken off.  Triage looks like a new manifold which I will probably ceramic coat. Might as well do the intake while at it.

Was going to convert ignition over to electronic but a princess decreed a very compelling fairytale for keeping it simple.  That and a few other ideas.


----------



## Track Addict

Frosty mornings spark Tucker time.  Moved into position for dismantling.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

orange you glad you have a tucker and no rollers to grease


----------



## Track Addict

Most days but not others.


----------



## Tucker Someday

He sold his old greaser local so he can still come work the grease gun if he gets the itch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Track Addict

NH snowmobile  grass drags and water cross today.

Good day for the kids race team.  Few new deals a few hand me down deals resulted in 4 happy kids on some quads and sleds they were not on this morning!


----------



## Track Addict

Maybe tomorrow we can work on a real tucker.

Looks like a 2000 series.


----------



## Track Addict

Finally started some tangible tucker time.

Linkage pics so I can get it back together.

Exhaust manifold is warped so will be replacing with a doorman repop,  arp studs, and gasket TBD.  #13 rear stud has been broken off below the block surface since who knows.  The front exhaust port was leaking due to the gasket disintegration.  Manifold came off easy and the intake is in great shape for reuse.

Got 12/13 of the studs out and and threads cleaned.  Going to use a mechanics drill guide with left hand bits to remove. Should be able to reuse the stock threads when done if it goes like it hope.  That tucker tool tray was a rare option and is very useful.  Good example of how nice the tilt forward hold is for access. 

Found #13 manifold keep down resting on the motor.

Also working on a Tucker pontoon side project I think you all will enjoy.  Not new thread worthy so it will be sprinkled in here.

A little patience would have prevented the ecto cooler spill. My helper got a giggle from the tucker incontinence.

Sno up on Washington and winter on the brain finally!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

right side up photo

good job on the repairs, the engine will be happy when all done...


----------



## Track Addict

Getting ready to drill and try to extract the stud. This tool by OTC is an asset.  Need some final adjusting but here is how it works.

Been soaking the stud and will clean the hole prior to drilling.  Going to drill out up to 5/32 in 4 steps up and try to extract.  If not will switch to left hand bits after with Tucker Sr guiding me.  The surgical assistant will apply copious amounts of suction as that stud is in the water jacket.

Just need to source some new bits and precious time....

These quads multiply like gremlins when kids get them wet!


----------



## Track Addict

Had lots of time to think about stud removal killing time in RI at juniors 2 day swim race. Thinking about starting a railroad empire and building some mansions to summer! He placed 1st-3rd all 11 races at 8 years old in the 8-10 bracket.  20 mins of excitement with 8 hours of research downtime I between. Sauna like
Humidity temps and benches if you got there early.   I commend those before me that didn’t have hand held time killers.

I was skeptical about the stud coming out with the extractor.  Had to give it a go tonight. Drilled as planned then tried a couple extractors.  They all got to the point I said to myself “this is going to break off if I keep it up.”  I took my own advice and went to plan B.

With a nice 5/32 hole centered from the drill guide I was able to step it up by hand from there with the oversight of Tucker SR.  At 1/4” I was able to chase and clean out the treads with a tap keeping the oem 5/16 hole and thread.  Most of the old stud came out like a helicoil.  Slow and lots of removals and cleaning is key.

Have a new doorman exhaust manifold on the way.  Test fit for the studs and have a new remflex gasket which has great reviews.  Working on ceramic coating the manifolds.  Maybe Chrysler red on the intake and black on the exhaust.

Looking for input on the best sealant for the studs as they enter the water jacket?


----------



## olympicorange

….  the ''Boulders ''' , built by the Vanderbilt's,... well worth the fee to tour ,...  we took it in years ago , when my son got married at the Yatch club,... Newport is a very busy place,....


----------



## olympicorange

…  oops'' ,..   ''The Breakers'',...  too many fingers....


----------



## Track Addict

Got the new manifold from doorman via great deal Rock Auto Fits well but needs grinding by the thermostat housing.

Shying away from the ceramic coating or any paint.  Don’t want to take the mechanism apart to do correctly.  Been unpainted 45 years what’s another 45?

Ordered some new hardware.  Next step is to mock up both manifolds for fit and go from there.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

correctly done ceramic coating will draw heat off the manifold, which is a good thing,

I do agree with you thoughts about just leaving it as, just like originally done


----------



## PJL

Nice work getting that broken stud out.  I like that tool you used.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

PJL said:


> Nice work getting that broken stud out.  I like that tool you used.



Totally agree! 

 My so-called "success rate" with E-Z Outs in removing a broken bolt/stud is probably about 5%. But being able to center the drilled hole, and then carefully upsize the hole and use a tap should improve that significantly as the E-Z Out won't be needed, and that's not a good thing, it's a GREAT thing! Thank you for the nice write-up and information!

 (I ordered the OTC tool.)


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Had lots of time to think about stud removal killing time in RI at juniors 2 day swim race. Thinking about starting a railroad empire and building some mansions to summer! He placed 1st-3rd all 11 races at 8 years old in the 8-10 bracket. 20 mins of excitement with 8 hours of research downtime I between. Sauna like
> Humidity temps and benches if you got there early. I commend those before me that didn’t have hand held time killers.



The only thing even remotely comparable is a track meet. We did it for 8(?) years and while great for them & their buddies, the last summer meet had me dancing in the yard.  NOTHING sucks as bad as a 90+ degree day, no shade other than EZ-Up's and a pool full of water you can't get into!


----------



## sno-drifter

Nice work Mr. T&A. I will get one of those extractors. The only EZout I have had limited success with are the ones with the four straight tapered sides. The spiral ones only expand to make the stud/bolt tighter in the threads.

Thanks for the posts.


----------



## olympicorange

….. always a challenge , each time to remove broken hardware.... everyone dreads that job,...  ''quenching''  works well,....


----------



## Track Addict

Here the coating plan.  After much research on exhaust coating I have landed on Calyx as a compromise: https://www.eastwood.com/calyx-manifold-coating-3-oz.html

I envision this much like a product we use on the boats called woody wax.  This might be useful to some that trailer cats in salt: http://www.woody-wax.com/woody-wax-kit.php

Intake manifold is going mopar red hopefully I posted the paint I used here somewhere?


----------



## m1west

Track Addict said:


> Finally started some tangible tucker time.
> 
> Linkage pics so I can get it back together.
> 
> Exhaust manifold is warped so will be replacing with a doorman repop,  arp studs, and gasket TBD.  #13 rear stud has been broken off below the block surface since who knows.  The front exhaust port was leaking due to the gasket disintegration.  Manifold came off easy and the intake is in great shape for reuse.
> 
> Got 12/13 of the studs out and and threads cleaned.  Going to use a mechanics drill guide with left hand bits to remove. Should be able to reuse the stock threads when done if it goes like it hope.  That tucker tool tray was a rare option and is very useful.  Good example of how nice the tilt forward hold is for access.
> 
> Found #13 manifold keep down resting on the motor.
> 
> Also working on a Tucker pontoon side project I think you all will enjoy.  Not new thread worthy so it will be sprinkled in here.
> 
> A little patience would have prevented the ecto cooler spill. My helper got a giggle from the tucker incontinence.
> 
> Sno up on Washington and winter on the brain finally!



Are any of the steel track parts in the picture up for grabs? I could used some spare components? Marty


----------



## Track Addict

Unfortunately no.  The best coarse of action with the rails is to build new ones out of the plow steel they are made form.  Others have used stainless and mild steel.

Sourcing a parts cat or two is wise when owning Tuckers.


----------



## Track Addict

Mocked up the intake and the new exhaust manifold.  Little more grinding down the casting seam.  Fits well.

Went with loctite water jacket and head bolt sealant for final assembly.


----------



## Track Addict

First coat of preservation oil for the artwork on progress.  Original east coast ski courtesy of Loggah!


----------



## Track Addict

Basement coming together.  A Tucker center piece is needed to tie it together.


----------



## Track Addict

Intake manifold went to the blaster today.

Got the exhaust calyx save.  Pretty neat stuff.  Exhaust to intake seal was leaking for some time looking at the soot lines.

Bent some rails back.  Vice quit today.  Millennial of course!


----------



## PJL

The "Vice quit"?  How long was the cheater bar?


----------



## Track Addict

If you can believe it 4 yo and 40 yo.  

Put the top rail in applied Bri power pop.  J. Tucker said what was that?  One more and they we go.

2001 vintage of abuse so maybe time.


----------



## Track Addict

Inside a pontoon


----------



## loggah

Well you did it now !!!!!! you ruined the endangered pontoonasaures's habitat !!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

The inspiration for a Tucker tribute piece has been flowing for years.  Had a general idea with its roots needing to be White Mountains NH and it’s eventual home. The active ingredient/catalyst was an original Tucker ski with NH history that needed to tell a story.

I am in the market for some pics of the saddle.  I can see the outline on the ski but need more input of the metal work. Looks like angle of sorts mostly with some flat plate uprights to spindle.

Good bones have gone a long way on this forum for all of us! They will be represented well here I think.....


----------



## Track Addict

Intake manifold back from blaster.  The heat pocket sealing surface between the manifolds needed some work. The exhaust leak that existed since I have owned pitted the surface a bit.  I was able work it with a series of metal files to clean it up nicely. The remflex gasket should seal well.

The Red Coats are coming next.  #1 again by land.


----------



## Track Addict

Definitely Red now.  Project is now ready for assembly and back on the sno!


----------



## Track Addict

Needs to leave the bolts loose while mating up to head.


----------



## Track Addict

Studs sealed.  Manifold in final position.  Note the correct brass washers and special nuts on 1 and 13 studs.


----------



## PJL

I see where this is going now.  Brian has to paint the rest of the engine or it won't look right.


----------



## Track Addict

In my life it’s coming out for seals at least.  I figure when the clutch goes that will be the signal to color match.  Although the valve cover might be targeted.

Next tasks is to torque all the track grouser bolts.  Then a once over for the snow.

Hydraulic hoses are next maintenance item.


----------



## Track Addict

Manifolds all torqued three steps from manifold to manifold then intake to head working inside to outside landing at 7 ft/lb or 84 in/lb on the tiny torques.

Those lower nuts and retainers take some patience to get on!

Filled with antifreeze no leaks so far but really need to fire to get circulation and let the thermostat open on the slant.

Two brackets drying and two gasket should be ready to fire over the weekend.


----------



## Track Addict

Success!  Much quieter plus starts idles and sounds better than ever.

On to the next one.

https://youtu.be/FXMdmFYgg5c


----------



## redsqwrl

any relation to MIke D?


----------



## Track Addict

Only Mike D I know was from a group called the Beastie Boys.

He must be awesome though?


----------



## luvthemvws

The camera angle might be deceiving, but the fuel filter position (at a higher placement, right after the fuel line travels past the hot exhaust manifold) might lead to vapor lock issues. I recommend some heat shielding to deflect the heat and/or making the fuel line shape an incline all the way to the carburetor.
 Just a suggestion... not trying to be a wise-a$$.


----------



## Track Addict

Never gave it much thought but now that I looked at the setup I agree it needs improvement.


----------



## Track Addict

Here is the plan.  Ordered some 3/8' Vapor/Heat Resistant Fuel Hose from Earl's performance as well as their hose clamps.  Edlemann #822560 5/16 inverted flare 90 to 3/8 hose barb x 2.  Wix inline metal fuel filter.

The filter needs to be after the pump.  The fuel line currently takes a whimsical trip around the motor.  Plan is to come 90 degrees alongside the PCV and vacuum lines down to the other 90 on the pump.  Fuel filter will go inline above the pump vertically.

Thanks for the feedback and idea which always appreciated!


----------



## Track Addict

Picking away at another Track Addiction waiting on some Tucker parts.  Any snowmobile people will enjoy the new tech we use here in the East ice luge hard pack trails.

Triple point carbides and new composite backing plates that the stud
self threads into.  Traction has evolved quickly from the days of the T nut.

This setup you soak in hot soapy water and run in flush.  Composite backer adds support and additional traction.  The plastic is much like some nice tucker rollers I saw once.


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> Here is the plan.  Ordered some 3/8' Vapor/Heat Resistant Fuel Hose from Earl's performance as well as their hose clamps.  Edlemann #822560 5/16 inverted flare 90 to 3/8 hose barb x 2.  Wix inline metal fuel filter.
> 
> The filter needs to be after the pump.  The fuel line currently takes a whimsical trip around the motor.  Plan is to come 90 degrees alongside the PCV and vacuum lines down to the other 90 on the pump.  Fuel filter will go inline above the pump vertically.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback and idea which always appreciated!



Why not just install an electric fuel pump so the hose can be located far away from heat sources? Electric pumps make for long lasting starter motors too. If you are paranoid about it pumping fuel in a roll over, install a gravity shut off switch.
Your engine will love it too.


----------



## Track Addict

Sticking with the time tested mechanical.  More wires and this single barrel doesn’t like much pressure so would need a pressure regulator.

This setup is much cleaner and should address the valid concerns raised.

Snow on the way next few days so if we are lucky will get to make some tracks.

J.Tucker observing begins the safety glass viewing gallery.  Celebrating 3 years since the 442 munched my leg.  Everybody be safe and think this winter!


----------



## m1west

Track Addict said:


> Sticking with the time tested mechanical.  More wires and this single barrel doesn’t like much pressure so would need a pressure regulator.
> 
> This setup is much cleaner and should address the valid concerns raised.
> 
> Snow on the way next few days so if we are lucky will get to make some tracks.
> 
> J.Tucker observing begins the safety glass viewing gallery.  Celebrating 3 years since the 442 munched my leg.  Everybody be safe and think this winter!



Routing your fuel line between the heater hoses may be promoting vapor lock and after reading your posts showing you leg I never start my Tucker from the outside no matter how tempted to do so. Im sorry you got to be the poster boy on that one but will probably save someone else from the same fate or worse. Marty


----------



## Track Addict

Never had vapor lock issues to begin.  Internet says mostly summer drivers in the old dodges.  If anything this setup should be cooler than the previous.  If I have issues I know where to look.


----------



## Track Addict

Early sno pack and tucker use already more than last season!

First Sno Cat rescue missions of the season.  J. Tucker at age 4 doing well in his hand me down sled.  Lots of stuck tonight.  Checked the 5 miles of trails and the slant performed well.  Quieter and more power.  Thinking an upgraded ignition will be a worthy improvement for performance.

More inches coming tonight.  Hope this is a good winter?

Cat nap.


----------



## LakeTucker

So Jealous.. Storm underperformed here in Central NH. Not enough to fire up the Tucker.


----------



## DAVENET

Drag it south.  Two feet at the house currently and still snowing lightly.


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


>


 
Wife driving the Tucker?  Or has a clan of college chicks been using it as a party rig??

Either answer above is acceptable.  Just don't tell me "there ain't no laws when you're drinking Claws". That would justify revocation of your man card.


----------



## Track Addict

I find it best to hydrate while drinking.  Also if you need to add water to the radiator helpful supply to have.  Down 10 lbs switching off the beer since the summer.

Don't think the liver has seen any benefits.


----------



## DAVENET

Are you the reason for the pseudo national shortage of that product?


----------



## Track Addict

Me and my people.  Tucker doesn't smell as bad when they spill due to lack of cup holders.


----------



## Track Addict

Since I got this cat I thought it was under powered especially in comparison to the 442A with chevy small block.  It did the job but 3rd gear was mostly unusable leaving slow second mostly on they hilly playground. 

Last night I was out breaking trail in 1-2' of snow and was able to run everywhere in 3rd gear 8 MPH or so at just about 3000 rpm with plenty more.

It is amazing the power loss that must have been occurring and as picky as I can be surprised I didn't address sooner.  That additional ignition upgrade should have this in the sweet spot.

Something therapeutic about a cat ride after a day's work!


----------



## Track Addict

Pics


----------



## Track Addict

Enjoy it before it melts!

Nice to have the mobile warming hut


----------



## Track Addict

Convenient early sno to work all the winter bugs out.  Tucker performed flawlessly over the last week.  Got 20 or so miles on.

Trailered to a friends house to rescue a snowmobile trailer snowed in then went to another private few hundred acre play area we have stashed away.  Little ice crossing the shallows.

Dads and kids day.  They did well sharing and working together getting unsruck. One of the zr 200’s keeps rattling the studs out the head.  On the third fix this week 2018 design flaws.  Part of the sled passion I guess.

Axe got to build us a fire.  Mom’s all got the kids back safely this evening!

Rain and warm hitting the reset on us tomorrow.  We got everything we could out of what we had.


----------



## mlang2005

Better put a carbon monoxide detector in that rig, always a kid knocked out in the back. Lol


----------



## Track Addict

That’s the functioning fun detector. New Old Stock!


----------



## Track Addict

Welcome first day of winter !

Send more sno....


----------



## Track Addict

Santa


----------



## Track Addict

Not enough snow to get the cat out so we assembled the kids race team instead. They burned off what we had and the neighbors apparently.

After 20 years turns out the grinch lives next door.  Who calls the police on a pack  of 4-10 year olds of which one is a hardworking detectives son.  Didn’t stop our fun! Officer was very nice and supportive. Time to run the tape measure.

Talking to your neighbor can go a long way for relations in my opinion before involving authorities.  

Send more sno!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Like your style

started a Go Fund Me account to play for the little racers legal bills...and or to be legal and compliant


----------



## PJL

Good grief, luckily it was officer friendly that stopped by.  Be pretty funny if it turns out to be over 300 feet from his dwelling or bird houses.  



Maybe a peace offering in the way of his (or her)favorite beverage.


----------



## Backyardski

Looks like you’ll have to change the name from kids race team to kids game of follow the leader and try to be the leader in a non competitive manor to comply with 241-1

Santa is bringing an Ovation just like that one to Lima tomorrow night


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Backyardski said:


> Looks like you’ll have to change the name from kids race team to kids game of follow the leader and try to be the leader in a non competitive manor to comply with 241-1
> 
> Santa is bringing an Ovation just like that one to Lima tomorrow night



Or call it a Parade 
each lap have a different kid leading the parade, kinda like everyone gets a trophy parade

oh, dang pretty sure there is a city code requiring a permit...

so much for a kids impromptu fun


----------



## Track Addict

Neighbors will be ok.  I went over a spoke with him after.   We generally don't stay in my yard but did due to the slow snow not wanting to rip up the farm.  I think it was the 3-4 hours of hot laps that pushed him over the edge.  I can see his side.

On the bright side the Tucker is not classified as a snow vehicle so fair game.

The ovation is very cool.  There is a Bravo that was just added to the pack also.


----------



## loggah

How would the neighbor feel about 8 or so dog sled teams running around there !!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

I like it Don!

My plan is to keep up relationships.  Don’t need them making an issue with my VIP playground out back.


----------



## Track Addict

If you Believe in Santa he might put a Tucker Sno Cat under your tree too!


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker giblets fresh out the oven.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Track Addict

Killing time waiting on sno?

Looks like everybody working on projects in the east and west.


----------



## Track Addict

Get it before it’s gone.  Melt down on the way sadly

Little Ski Place called Dartmouth Ski tow and Mt Moosilauke

Clubhouse pulls the Tucker in a heated shop with the drag on.  Doors have a cutout and seal to leave attached with the drag outside.  Cool setup forgot pic.


----------



## Track Addict

Phase I of tucker side project almost ready for wall mounting.

In the market for an outer pontoon bearing retainer for the project.  I have and end cap.


----------



## Track Addict

Couldn’t sacrifice any sprockets so we will make one for display purposes.


----------



## Track Addict

Winters back in the north.  This is close as I have been to Tuckering in awhile.

Low teens.  Got 20 miles in before I froze the children.

Cool yurt newly built up on hurricane mountain road.


----------



## Track Addict

In flight entertainment restomod.

This might be a paradox.  Don’t think this was the intention but he earned it after his turns today.  Two track J.Tucker.


----------



## Track Addict

Not enough sno to bury the grousers so Tucker had to stay in the barn.

Took the race team practice traveling today to keep the neighborhood peace.

No major injuries other than some bruised childhood pride.

 Few safety meetings by yours truly.  Lots of pep talks after minor operator errors and bumper tag.

Yup, that’s a Chrysler industrial sno runner lugging my fat as around. Dog sled is a blast.  One behind a tucker could be an idea.....


----------



## Track Addict

The silver lining on global warming is more time to work on stuff for when and if the sno comes.....

Snow to wrench ratio is way off this year.

Tucker looking real sad.  

That’s a rare wood tucker sprocket.  2020 was the first year they switched to that.


----------



## wakeupcall

Track Addict, Hope you used Oak on that sprocket! Pine might not last very long.lol!!


----------



## Track Addict

Nothing but the best straight from a ply tree.


----------



## 1boringguy

Are those new sprockets considered a consumable


----------



## Track Addict

Here’s the mock up of my side project.

Still needs some adjusting/finishing then fresh orange and black.

Have just the spot for this one!


----------



## Track Addict

Rear


----------



## mlang2005

No matter the size of a shop it never seems to be big enough.  Lol


----------



## Track Addict

Skimobile snowmobile sno-mobile sno cat snowcat skidoo snow sno which came first ?

From a time before helmets were cool in the Midwest with one bullet that didn’t make it through!

Crossed the Kanc today.  Snowpack is underwhelming.  Please send sno(w)......until the its always winter and Tucker time in the basement.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

mlang2005 said:


> No matter the size of a shop it never seems to be big enough.  Lol



Gawd....you got that right.
I had a lovely 30' x 60' with a slab in part of it..

Then came the daughters love of horses.

So now the shop houses hay and sawdust.
I have managed to keep the slab...but it has been relegated to being a storage place for for the many many 55 gallon drums of hazelnut shells we use to heat the house with... (Burn nice in the pellet stove...cheap too)

So projects, when they happen end up outside... 
WE have talked about building another small shop.....$$$$$$$$$$$$$


Quite a nice collection of toys.

The Tucker goodies are way cool.....


----------



## Track Addict

Trying to keep the spirit alive with shitty winter #2 on this thread.  

Tucker Trivia 

Are A models 1” rollers and non A model 3/4” rollers interchangeable on tracks?

Are A model and and non A model pontoons interchangeable?

Are A model and non A model rails interchangeable?

Are A model and non A model grousers interchangeable?

Is this roller part# a cost effective solution to the pontoon Tucker’s?


----------



## Track Addict

This is a rare Frandee ish Tucker hybrid.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Trying to keep the spirit alive with shitty winter #2 on this thread.
> 
> Tucker Trivia
> 
> Are A models 1” rollers and non A model 3/4” rollers interchangeable on tracks?
> NO
> 
> Are A model and and non A model pontoons interchangeable?
> YES, if they have removable rails, and or you want to spent countless hours welding new rails in place, the basic pontoon are all the same, and you can mix and match steel and fiberglass pontoons of the same series.
> 
> Are A model and non A model rails interchangeable?
> NO
> 
> Are A model and non A model grousers interchangeable?
> NO
> 
> Is this roller part# a cost effective solution to the pontoon Tucker’s?


only if you can cross reference it to the original manufacturer

tucker never made things easy...


----------



## Track Addict

Congrats!  You won a trip to meet me in Sun Valley coming March 2020.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Congrats!  You won a trip to meet me in Sun Valley coming March 2020.




is that all expenses paid trip to meet YOU?

and FYI, the link pins are not the same on a 3/4 inch and 1 inch roller grouser, though, you could use a 1 inch roller grouser link pin on a 3/4 roller grouser...


----------



## Track Addict

Another true piece of trivia.  The discerning Tucker aficionado may not like the optics of the extra play of those 1" links used but it will be functional.  Might possibly cause the link retainer to wear a little odd.

Sprockets?

You have also won a second Brian on your trip and the luxury of carting them around in one of your fabulous Tucker Sno Cats!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Another true piece of trivia.  The discerning Tucker aficionado may not like the optics of the extra play of those 1" links used but it will be functional.  Might possibly cause the link retainer to wear a little odd.
> 
> Sprockets?
> 
> You have also won a second Brian on your trip and the luxury of carting them around in one of your fabulous Tucker Sno Cats!



spockets ??? I will never tell.....

two, two, two Brians for the price of one, what a PRIZE..........


----------



## Track Addict

That third Brian would be amazing if true walks two by two, didn’t board the ark, and says four tracks bad meow!


----------



## loggah

You guys are wacky !!!!!  Me thinks orangeitus has struck !!!!!!


----------



## Track Addict

Wife wanted to make sure it was clear what the picture was of. Think this was sarcasm and mocking me?


----------



## Track Addict

Loaded up for a cat trip finally!

Glad I caught this before it went bad.  Was only on by a few threads.  I never touched it so I assume it was loosening over time.  All fixed now.  Will see tomorrow if it need to realign the tables using the tie rods.


----------



## loggah

That would be a PITA if it came unscrewed nd let those pontoons go all cattywumpus !!!!! That ski is really getting around,suprised you didn't make a cribbage board or beer tray ot of it !


----------



## 1boringguy

loggah said:


> That would be a PITA if it came unscrewed nd let those pontoons go all cattywumpus !!!!! That ski is really getting around,suprised you didn't make a cribbage board or beer tray ot of it !



Or a Tucker shot ski.


----------



## sno-drifter

Track Addict said:


> Loaded up for a cat trip finally!
> 
> Glad I caught this before it went bad.  Was only on by a few threads.  I never touched it so I assume it was loosening over time.  All fixed now.  Will see tomorrow if it need to realign the tables using the tie rods.



Obviously, you are making too many left turns causing the rod to unscrew. Don't need to tighten, just get right. LOL


----------



## olympicorange

………  nice catch T/A ;   no worries … lots of talented guyz around 2mrw...tools , etc..  we'll assist in any way...  safe travels ...


----------



## olympicorange

…….  hey T/A ,  wish I had gotten there much earlier today,...i'll fill you in 2mrw....  but great pics of the repair,... and it looked good following you thru the terrain today,...     930 a.m.   grousers rolling ,..


----------



## Track Addict

Fix one thing break another but all good. Princess was the butterfly affect leaving that tie rod sacrifice behind months ago. 

Good news is I have something to work on again.  Thinking back without looking back at the thread these tie rods were designed to not lock on the table end. If I remember correctly I added the clamps because they were missing but as Sno-Drifter states they should not be locked on the table end or at least one end.  This was designed correctly and I added useless clamps I think. 

My forensic review of what happened is over time the threads wearing back and forth and 40 years of water and rust caused the material to reduce inside the threads and on the tie rod end allowing the front to pull out.  The tightening of the piston on the trailer while strapped manifested this eventual failure quicker.  That is my theory and it makes sense looking at it.

Glad it broke where it did not early or later.

New tie rods to build, tapers to tighten, and the front trunion needs a thrust washer.


----------



## Track Addict

It would slide right back on the treaded end of was so worn.

After researching Tucker alignment today it’s a bit out of kilter but easy fix.


----------



## PJL

I guess if you wanted a maintenance free snowcat you wouldn't have a snowcat.


----------



## sno-drifter

Hope it was the RH and not the LH thread. You can just cut off the end and splice a piece from your friendly wrecking yard on. The trick is to put never seize or your favorite grease on the non clamped end and make sure there is LOTS of thread engagement on that end.


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker Sno Melt blues....


----------



## Track Addict

Here are some pics for Davenet.  Must have been an optical illusion plenty of clearance.

Got the rear tie rod end tightened up.  At full turn you need a special offiset 1 5/16” wrench or a custom socket.

I would make sure to use some galvi or stainless cotter pin/wire.  These pockets in the table stay full of water promoting rust.  Inside cats probably don’t have it as bad and eventually evaporates but two weeks later mine is still full.  This might contribute to loosening and tie rod failure also.

Think this cat is garaged for the seasons. The winter that wasn’t.


----------



## olympicorange

…… I find on most, if you turn the radius of the fifth wheel plates , to the right position, a socket will slip right in, an impact universal helps also.   I've been contemplating , after cleaning & pm , filling pocket with an epoxy , silicone , or grease,..... to keep the moisture from sitting in there,...…...


----------



## Track Addict

Anymore turn and the studs that hold the plastic slide blocks are out of the channel.

Front has plenty of room.


----------



## Track Addict

Custom Tucker Wrench helps as well!


----------



## DAVENET

My reference was about the front hanger on the rear spring (I thought it had a small shackle set-up). At full R/H lock see if that bolt end is contacting your tie rod tube. (I'm thinking there may already be a mark if it was hitting)


----------



## Track Addict

Plenty of time for projects these days.  Today being a painter, plumber, teacher, sometimes parent while remotely captaining my staff though uncharted waters.

I can adapt to this new life minus the sickness and public panic part.

Stay healthy!

PS this is not next years sculpture.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> Plenty of time for projects these days.  Today being a painter, plumber, teacher, sometimes parent while remotely captaining my staff though uncharted waters.
> 
> I can adapt to this new life minus the sickness and public panic part.
> 
> Stay healthy!
> 
> PS this is not next years sculpture.


 oh no no no, 

yes it is, 

Bri jr was successful with his 10K bride and 

we expect something fabulous from team BRI (2) and this looks like a good start.....






and really smart to get an early start ..... given you have so much time on your hands


----------



## Track Addict

We are on to something great and a little more portable.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

Track Addict said:


> We are on to something great and a little more portable.



the pontoon face is very portable !!!!!


----------



## LakeTucker

Pontoon Princess said:


> oh no no no,
> 
> yes it is,
> 
> Bri jr was successful with his 10K bride and
> 
> we expect something fabulous from team BRI (2) and this looks like a good start.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and really smart to get an early start ..... given you have so much time on your hands


Oh the sculpture is now part of the East Coast Cat Family???


----------



## Pontoon Princess

LakeTucker said:


> Oh the sculpture is now part of the East Coast Cat Family???


part of the tucker mafia family, east coast division.....

if he fails to create a new for next years gathering, Bri(2) is to return it and will loose their membership and tucker, banished to the world of Kristi snow cats


----------



## Track Addict

Fine day of distancing.

Pretty sad what is happening here in town with the business closed down. Hope this ends sooner than later.

Lots of wasted sno!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict,

This is slightly off topic, but my impression is the whole Track Addict clan will likely make next year's Sun Valley event. Have you considered extending your vacation slightly and going to West Yellowstone, MT to go snowmobiling in Yellowstone National Park?

I haven't done it for years, and I don't know what the rules and restrictions are now, but it's a pretty darn cool experience. I suspect your sons would not be allowed to operate their own sleds, and maybe you want to wait a few years until they're able, but I do think this is something to keep on your radar screen.

If you or Mrs. Track Addict are interested, my suggestion would be to contact the West Yellowstone Chamber of Commerce. They will have lots of information about current regulations, lodging, snowmobile rentals etc, as well as package deals. There is also some pretty darn good riding in the surrounding areas outside of the park where National Park Service rules don't apply.

(BTW, You can get a speeding ticket on a snowmobile in the park.)


----------



## Track Addict

In my 14 years of relations this is the second snowmobile trip for her excluding local hyjinx.  Best support wife/mom you could dream up.  She lives by the law of large numbers mostly 3 to 1.

This year she became truly free as we joke.  Me and the boys can live out of gas stations indefinitely.  This  virus situation is seriously impacting her freedom from boy oppression.

She was jelly though. Stayed back to process taxation without representation only to miss the trip in hindsight!

That area is on deck for Addict exploration !


----------



## olympicorange

……….  Attitash,....  must have been up in Bear notch,...  looks like the base is still good up there.  the forecast for Mondays storm is up to 10'' ,....   great way to self-quarantine....


----------



## Track Addict

Wife is concerned.....


----------



## Track Addict

Not sure if the factory or my hand is more wobbly.  Make no two the same!


----------



## Track Addict

Homeschooling until May 4th.  Now that I am a Pre K teacher we just completed pontoon anatomy 101 for J. Tucker.


----------



## Track Addict

Installed in its home.  Celebrating 10 years of marriage today each one better than the one before it.  No domestic 911 calls, each time we lost a child they were found, and the toy collection continues to grow so we must be doing alright!

Pretty sure the 10 year gift is a Pontoon.....


----------



## Track Addict

Draining fuel for summer storage to be replaced with ethanol free.

I’ll sell it for what I paid if anybody is interested?


----------



## Track Addict

Tank drained and fresh ethanol free fuel added with a some other ingredients and run through.

I decided to add an air filter to the carb out of an abundance of caution.Few underlying health issues to address still.

Can’t be too careful these days!


----------



## Track Addict

Happy Mother’s Day!

Fresh oil and filter to celebrate the return of winter.

50wt with some zinc.  Zinc known to help the immune system.


----------



## Track Addict

Still skiing up high and surfing down low!


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> We are trying automotive paint for this project. We buffed a section of good paint on the table and then color matched it. Mixed up some spray cans.
> 
> This is the recipe for the future. Put some on the table and when it dried matched well. Don’t plan on painting the whole cat but want to freshen these parts I have off.



Who whipped up the spray can magic and how is it holding up?


----------



## it's all about downhill

TA, sorry to be ~two years too late. S'pose I didn't really need to say anything 'cause (I haven't finished reading the thread) the way you work this was probably done two and a half years ago. But post #486-ish, maybe the middle hold down screw could have been off to the side so that the roller doesn't sit on it in the straight-ahead position. Of course, the whole thing is so much better than the short roller on aluminum, you still win.  And I have used Torrington needle bearings for similar thrust applications, but I haven't looked at their load rating, maybe not enough. Somehow I never was this involved in the repair of one of these and I have been learning from your well-documented restore/improve on the original project. Thanks, B


----------



## Track Addict

This Tucker is a year older.  Don’t worry he was wondering where the other tracks are?


----------



## PJL

2 track cat!  I approve!!


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Track Addict

New England sure has its advantages.  Snow in the north while we are still boating and fishing for tuna just 2 hours south.

That sno fall has signaled Tucker Time!  Boats coming out and Tucker is moving into position for tie rods, new hydrauilic lines, fittings, and steering piston rebuild.

Wildcat set to open November 6th so I better get my ski legs!

Been working a video conference/covid isolation booth as well.


----------



## Track Addict

Groomers smuggled from Mt Hood nostalgia!


----------



## Track Addict

Good 400 mile road trip through Bernie's VT and down through  NH to snowmobile land.  Sugar Bush, Mad River Glen, Sunapee, Whaleback, and Pats Peak all in fall/winter view mode on my trip.

Beautiful country but felt good to cross back into New Hampshire.

Picked up a few pieces along the way.


----------



## sledhead Ed

Did you get that stuff of Doug? If you did wish I new got some parts sitting there.


----------



## Track Addict

I did and would have loaded. Cleaning out the barn. 

Still some newer drives shafts and odds ends.  Late 70's 80's.


----------



## olympicorange

Doug is a good guy.  very knowledgeable.   he originally bought out the Ludlow tucker dealership.   sounds like he has pretty well sold off the old stock.


----------



## Track Addict

Early sno this year!


----------



## Track Addict

Dove into the new tie rods and alignment.  Got the front table parallel to the frame.  Left the back alone for now as the rear table needs full turn to get at the nut. Lots of measurements because it takes a bit to figure out if your off or Tucker was off.  They weren't exactly precision fabrications.

Removed the tie rods from the center pivots and centered the piston in the middle of the 11" stoke.  Then I got the center pivot adjusted to make sure the top pivot and tire rod centers are perpendicular to the frame.  Was off a bit on the passenger side when drivers was centered.  Thought it was bent but turns out the bolts were loose on passenger side so it was slide back a bit.  Tightened and aligned check.

Next will be to cut and weld the new tie rod courtesy of Davenet to length.


----------



## Track Addict

We are well prepared for trick or treat this year!


----------



## Track Addict

Pulled the hydraulic system out today for piston rebuild, pump check/rebuild, and new hoses.  Not loving the pipe fitting nipples as hose barb.  Will take a look at better options for fittings throughout the system.

Took the pivot out for inspection and paint.  We will see if it has cracks like
1BG after cleaning and blasting. That pin on the pivot the piston is frozen good.  Got it to move a little then bailed because what's the point?  Pivots fine.

The hydraulic and alternator brackets need some grinding, welding, and paint.

Lots of degreasing and cleaning. You can see what that the frame is not painted as BFT points out.  Luckily this cat has has an entire life of indoor storage except for use.

The bearing tape puked out of the front trunion in the last pic which is interesting...


----------



## DAVENET

Track Addict said:


> Took the pivot out for inspection and paint. We will see if it has cracks like
> 1BG after cleaning and blasting. That pin on the pivot the piston is frozen good. Got it to move a little then bailed because what's the point? Pivots fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much slop did you have in the pivot bearings / pin?  Too much grease  on mine currently to determine if it's the bearings or a worn pin, but I'm betting both. I can grab the bottom of my pivot and rock it side to side.
Click to expand...


----------



## Track Addict

As I was cleaning up the pivot last night I was looking at that slop.  I can't leave it like that.  Going to push the pin out tonight as I await what type of country I am getting in the future. Once I separate the pieces I can see what we are up against. 

The rear piston clevis has a little wear on the pin like a track link would. Seem like the pin took it all. The pins they used are 7/8".  Easy way is to bore out to 3/4 and insert a more common 3/4'pin and get another 40 years. 

The correct way is to bore out the pivot, bush back to 7/8" and add a grease fitting.  The upper pin has very little wear and just needs a new 7/8" pin.  If you watch the motion that end moves very little though the range.

The upper frame pivots are cast with Bronze insert and grease fitting has no wear.  Curious as to why they did not make the lower piston pivot able to be greased or at least bushed.  It sees far more wear and motion than the upper pivot.

I would also caution that making everything too tight could be bad.  I doubt the alignment is precision on all those moving parts.  Sometimes making things better on these Tuckers causes other things to become worse.

New hydraulic fittings are on the way.  The piston is being rebuild and new hoses made.  The pump is too old for the shop to work on and it wasn't having any issues so continue to run it.  If it dies a new pump is easy to replace like we did with the 442A.

I will post my findings this evening if I don't have to muster the local militia and armory.


----------



## 1boringguy

Track Addict, 
"I will post my findings this evening if I don't have to muster the local militia and armory."

Lol, can you ride a horse?


----------



## Track Addict

I'm far more capable if they mob #2 if by sea but I have the horses ready for #1 if by land.

I have a pretty good defensive position from remote office and despite being in Massachusetts if you have the right background you can legally accumulate a healthy Arsenal.  Then again they will also know what to ask for when they show up for them one day......

Thank god for dual citizenship in NH also!


----------



## Track Addict

First don't pound on the lower pin.  Needs to be pressed our.  As for the upper that one has more tolerance.  There would be no way to press the upper out so maybe this was by design.  Also look at the giant hole in the back of the upper mount.  The move here is to take out the pin and grease regularly.  

The pins took the majority of the wear.  Using the pressed out end that is true and putting that in the bore it's not worth boring. Going to replace with softest grade steel pin I can find. With grease applied that should continue to take the wear.  The pivot and upper mount seems to be a harder material.

I drilled and tapped a grease fitting in the bottom pivot opposite the piston for clearance.There isn't a good spot or way to grease the back and that pin is easy to remove on mine so that will have to stay.

Going to get a few bronze thrust washers to take some of the side to side play out.  As I mentioned I think removing all the play is a bad idea.  This should be much tighter and serviceable for my lifetime and allow the Tucker to stretch and flex as needed.

Removed the last of the iron pipe fittings and nipple barbs.  The returm hoses will still be clamped but now proper hydraulic barbs, clamps, and hose.

Parts off to the blaster tomorrow.


----------



## 1boringguy

Yea half my family are ranchers so I can do the horse thing too if need be, I keep a pic just to prove it  But I always preferred the petrol or gunpowder sports. And we're hard to sneak up on by sea, so I just keep a little powder and the bulk tank full. 

We're a pretty red state anyway, so the mob is pretty small here


----------



## DAVENET

Are you going to rebuild your orbital? Mine is leaking bad so has to be rebuilt, but curious if it's as easy as removing the four 12-pt studs on top or if the shaft needs to travel with it. Never seen one out on here.


----------



## Track Addict

Mine is fine no leaks.  Never took one apart.

Call Doug up at Mountain Grooming in VT.  He mentioned he had some used take offs.  Might be easier and ED Gil was your cats vintage.


----------



## j farm

DAVENET said:


> Are you going to rebuild your orbital? Mine is leaking bad so has to be rebuilt, but curious if it's as easy as removing the four 12-pt studs on top or if the shaft needs to travel with it. Never seen one out on here.



I removed the orbital valve from my 1973 542 and the shaft stayed in place just had to remove the four bolts and it came out very easy


----------



## Track Addict

Escaped tyranny on a quick adult trip to Boca then got sent home a day early from the hurricane.  COVID air travel is interesting as well as how polar opposite states view this thing.  Interesting for sure and stay tuned to see if we got the virus.

The upper pin situation was bothering me not being able to grease it easily.  Also the center is open to the frame so the grease needs to be applied to the outside edges and front surface of the upper mount. Looking at the pin the piston doesn't seem to wear either but is not as tight a fit as the bottom.  Will check clearance options when piston is back.

The stock pins are just 7/8 bar stock.  Once I get the parts back from blaster I can confirm the tolerance and see what works. The lower one should have a tight fit in the piston clevis to hold the pin allowing just the center pivot to wear and grease.  Have a few different pin options ready.

For the top I drilled a grease passage deep and tapped a grease fitting. Once I get the piston back I will l measure for the two cross holes which willl let me grease in place.

I also intend to line the holes up with the direction the grease fitting points.  That way I don't push toward the open frame part and can insure it greases front to back.  Depending on the fit at the piston I may just drill one cross hole and slide the pin back and forth wile greasing to get all the areas.  This may be the best plan.  At any rate better service options have been implemented to this setup.


----------



## sno-drifter

Good idea Mr. T&A. You could also drill and tap for a set screw in which ever part you do not want to wear. At first glance, I would think you don't want wear in the center piece which is welded to the frame. Much easier to replace clevis or bore and bush the hyd. cylinder. Might be over thinking it though.


----------



## Track Addict

That is an excellent point and solution.  Going to marinate that idea. Not sure I can skill that by hand in the spot it needs to clear.


----------



## Track Addict

Testing the new website functionality with missing pics.


----------



## Track Addict

Got the parts back from the blaster. No cracks to be had.   

Fitting up the various pin solutions the 7/8 bar stock does need to be pressed in and wont allow the clevis to pivot.  This will continue to wear the pivot even with grease over time. The clevis Pin fits nice and tight and I can drill and tab a grease passage to lubricate the hydraulic clevis. I am going to remove the grease fitting I installed and enlarge that hole for a 1/4-28 set bolt and then weld a nut over the hole.  This will transfer all the wear to the piston clevis and clevis pin which will be drilled to grease the wear surfaces of the two.  

On the upper mount I intend to do the same thing.  This will transfer the wear to the hydraulic piston, clevis end, and clevis pin plus be greaseable. This preserves the life of the proprietary Tucker parts no longer available and makes the wear surfaces serviceable and replaceable.  

Nice work Sno Drifter!


----------



## Track Addict

Had a helper tonight.  Happy with the final product. Will do same upper mount once I get cylinder back and can check clearances for location.

All stock parts from McMaster.
5/16 grade 8 fine nut and set/jam bolt
7/8 x 3 1/2 clevis pin
7/8 bronze thrust washers/spacer 
Roll pins

Just need to turn a groove around the clevis pin cross holes before installation.

All primed ready for paint.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

Getting the young ones involved is a great thing.

Looking good...


----------



## sno-drifter

_I assume you cross drilled two hole to the center drilled grease hole?_


----------



## Track Addict

Yes.  Then I will turn a grease groove around the circumphrense of the pin so the grease flows all the way around.


----------



## Track Addict

Hydraulic/Alternator brackets painted and mounted.


Installed the new hydraulic fittings now with proper hose barbs instead of nipples.

Test fit and ready for install.  Pump paint and hopefully the hoses and cylinder are back.


----------



## Track Addict

Pivot back in place. Replaceable grease pin complete.  Added some bronze thrust on the outside. Has just enough Tucker tolerance.

This shows a good example of BFT's unpainted part nemesis.  Pretty good shape for this indoor cat but you can see how this can be problematic.

Gas black pipe fittings leaking. Will update those as well.


----------



## Track Addict

Going to apply fluid film to all the seams and exposed steel where I can under here.

That will be a good alternative to nothing and the current bare metal to aluminum.


----------



## Track Addict

New marine fuel fittings and shut off.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

why does it look like there are 2 holes in the floor pan for the gas line to go through, I have been told that these machines were high quality precision built...did you do this TA?


----------



## Track Addict

That is OEM Tucker assembly line.

First time these side panels ever been off.  Close is good enough I guess?


----------



## Track Addict

Had to move the parts stash and organize.  Cleaning up down back getting ready to replant the Christmas tree farm my great grandfather had on the property prior to 1977 when he passed and they were left unmanaged to date.

Bolted down the pivot with new Grade 8 hardware.  Upper pivot mount is amazingly tight.

Working on cleaning the grease/oil/brake dust etc off the panels.  Acetone taking a little paint off.  Will try brake clean next reccomended by the professional pontoon.

Pumped about the progress


----------



## DAVENET

I'll bite . . . where is the rest of the Kitten??


----------



## Track Addict

Rest of kitten living NH lake life with Pilot230 with wide pontoon under it.

pontoons are on quarrintine


----------



## Track Addict

Got the piston and hoses back.  Even came with a fresh coat of not close enough orange paint. Mocked up real quick and I don't think there is enough clearance to fit a lock bolt like the front.  The amount of movement is also minimal compared to the front.  Where the lock bolt would fit is at an odd angle and offset to the center.  

This got me rethinking the front pin for modification.  That front lock bolt is taking up any front to back slack and is now absorbing all the force from the ram. As much as I improved a situation I have now created an unintended problem.   

The solution is to mill out a recess in the pin to prevent rotation but allow the front to back forces to be applied to the pivot surface evenly.  This will add a little more play back in but it the correct move by thinking above.

The location of the rear lock bolt will force the pin up at and angle also transmitting pressure to the bolt but in an odd way.  First pass looks like grease pin will be the only upgrade.  Still better than nothing.  Once I can get some time to install and cycle I will confirm.


----------



## Cidertom

So I'm gonna chime in with my 2C.  As with so many rebuilds here trying to achieve perfection (you're closer than most) it did survive as built since 1973.  With the improvements you have made, leave copious notes for your grandchildren as to what will need to be attended to before they pass it on to their kids.


----------



## Track Addict

Mocked up.  No clearance where I would like to pin the rear pin. J Tucker and I did mill out a recess for the front pin lock.  Problem solved.

Not much motion in the back so taking Cidertom's advice. I left a note here and we machined up a grease pin upgrade.  Will spin some grease grooves before install.

Kindergartener helped with the clevis wear pins machining. Close enough for him close enough for me.

Should have it all hooked up by the weeks end then on to the tie rods.


----------



## Track Addict




----------



## sno-drifter

You are quite the craftsman Mr. T&A. And the thinker too.


----------



## Track Addict

Hydraulic system back together.  No leaks!

Was able to reroute one of the piston lines cleaner.  All centered ready for the tie rods.

Originals going back in later.  Few odds and ends to wrap up.

Bunch of wet sno coming for some testing tomorrow!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Nice work! You definitely get style points for the improvements you made to the original design.


----------



## Track Addict

This is an illustration of what happens when a tie rod breaks.

In this depiction the rear failed and possibly is a male cat or a transfer case...


----------



## Track Addict

New Tie Rods all primed.  Big thanks to Davenet for the ingredients. Turns out our tie rod tubes were the same sizes.

These are a heavier wall tube and has a bit more thread on the tie end.  Off the shelf parts solutions. I'll gather the part numbers later.

We cut and welded these.  Access to a big enough pass through lathe bed and some skill would have been ideal.  These are better than new either way.


----------



## DAVENET

Did you get my text about cleaning the old grease out of the boots on the new ends?  The OEM shipping 'grease' is tacky like tar after sitting for 10+ years.


----------



## Track Addict

Yup going to clean them up before install with fresh lubriplate.


----------



## 1boringguy

Just an fyi, this is how Tucker made the long rod by 1989. Shorter ends, one LH one RH threads, inserted to length into the outer tube and plug welded.


----------



## Track Addict

Tie rods back on we ends also. Plan was to use clamps on both ends but allow one just snug enough for the tie rod/tube to pivot on one end as suggested because these tubes are slit on both ends. The table end would be ideal especially the front.

Turns out there is not enough clearance by the transfer case for the clamps on the center pivot sides. Stock setup this end had no clamp or slit. This new setup has so much thread engagement compared to stock below the slit and is heavier wall I don't see the need.  Cleaner look also.

With this solution tubes are clamped at each table allowing the tube to rotate at the center pivot.

The rear tie rod end is quite the challenge to get at and change without throwing off the alignment or hanging the carriers to hyper rotate. Now I understand why tables are found with the tie rod end still attached.  

At full lock with some special tools I can get at the nut.  Two spring bolts just tough the tubes at full lock.  Shallow nut could fix but I never take it hard lock like this.

Very happy with the serviceable upgrade.  Sno actually coming tomorrow.

Carefull manuvering in garages!


----------



## 230 Pilot

Looking good, have to try it out in tomorrow’s storm.


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Track Addict said:


> Two spring bolts just tough the tubes at full lock.  Shallow nut could fix but I never take it hard lock like this.


There are 12 bolts that secure the leaf springs to the turntables (including the spring shackle to turntable bolts). Ten of those are installed from the outside in; meaning the bolt head is to the outside of the machine and the nuts are toward the center. The other two bolts; the rear bolt of the front left spring and the front bolt of the right rear spring are installed from the inside out; meaning the bolt heads are toward the center of the machine and the nuts are toward the outside. The reason is the thickness of the bolt head is thinner than the thickness of a nut, and thus there is just a bit more clearance between the tie rod and the bolt head.

New tie rods look great!


----------



## DAVENET

So, the new rod is doing the same thing (making contact with that bolt) as referenced in post 693.  I thought you may get a little more clearance with the new ends, but looking again at the pics above your old ones are pretty much identical, whereas mine had a definite offset.


----------



## sno-drifter

I do not endorse splitting both sides of the threaded end of the tie rod. Perhaps there is enough thread on the end of the tie rod end to go past the double split. It just looks like an opportunity for a fail. The results look clean though. I checked other tuckers and found none with double splits. Is this a factory modification? I recommend checking the tie rod periodically at the end of the cuts for cracks.


----------



## Track Addict

The solution is what BFT said and reverse the rear bolts.  In full lock either the front will touch or the rear will touch.

The OEM tubes only had slits and clamp one end.   Due to the wear on the tubes and threads eventually one pulled out.

These tubes were an off the shelf solution we could modify. If I were to cut the tubes back to the slit end there is still quite a bit of thread engagement. The heavier wall tube, longer tie rod threads and leaving the unclamped side at the pivot I think is stronger that what was there originally. Much more so than the older models with smaller tubes and tie rods but I have been wrong before so we shall see.....

4 miles in the snow turning all directions over terrain no problems yet.

Making a tool like this is very helpful for the table tie rod ends.

Kids are learning to get unstuck and started back up on their own this year.

Snovid 20


----------



## DAVENET

Today would have been a great day to hook onto one of your implements.  What did you end up with over there?  Tyngs got ~10", home ~12" but up north toward Lebanon they got 36+ in places!  This was taken at 10am and it was still snowing lightly 15 minutes ago!  Look familiar Squirrel?


----------



## Track Addict

It's drifted and blow but a foot here anyway.

Conway only go 6" or so but this early dumping is a blessing to the snowmobile economy!


----------



## Track Addict

Should have got him a Tucker.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DAVENET

RedSqwrl brought him a replacement one this past summer.  (he grooms and is trail master for the Blue Mt. Snowdusters)


----------



## Track Addict

Tracked and packed the horse sleigh trail this evening.  Tucker loved it!

Something Calming about a Tucker ride for this copilot every trip.  He was pumped to get brother free Tucker time.  Slept for the hour trip and this is another reason I recommend safety for lock latches!

None of my recent work has failed yet...


----------



## Cidertom

Just don't show him how to ground start the cat.


----------



## Track Addict

Opened some more trails today just in time for what looks to be a washout headed this way. Towed one back so much fun they ran it out of fuel.





Foot brake caliper stuck and got hot!

I cracked the bleed valve and it released for the trip home.  Looks like a rebuild in my future...


----------



## Track Addict

pre Covid post Covid who will ever know?


Snovid-20

Happy Birthday maybe....


----------



## Track Addict

We went mobile today to a secure Orange Ops site where reasonable precautions and outdoor fun still can thrive.
Snovid-20


----------



## PJL

More smiles per mile.  

Meanwhile it rains here.


----------



## LakeTucker

Love the Bravos... I have one here at home also.


----------



## Track Addict

Merry Christmas from remote NH VT border.

Thanks for the early sno gift before the grinch takes it away!


----------



## Track Addict

Back in the shop for servicing and back to spring I for now.  I could mow the lawn today. 

New alternator on the way after diode burned out an toasted my new battery along with new Master Cylinder per Sno Drifter.  

Calipers seem to be backordered but I think I have found one that will ship.

Track grouser nuts need to be torqued and some attention to the rear seat backs.


----------



## Track Addict

Sno Cat orange custom Monogram Vans.


----------



## Track Addict

2021 much better so far....

Great to have a little mountain top normal. 

I know a Tucker lived up there


----------



## Pontoon Princess

looks like you have your finger prints all over it, tuckerman


----------



## Track Addict

Put in some time last night.  Wrong alternator was send with dual pulley so we are on pause there.

Brake caliber and pads have seen better days.  Some melting, heat, and rust.  Caliper and pads ready for install.

I and going to test the smaller master on the brake and see what happens.  Easy swap if it doesn't work and Sno-Drifter will have a spare.

Clutch Slave looks like it's ready also.  Walker Lockheed FD-27009 crosses to a Walker SC43307 or a Doorman CS33723.  

Found all the parts will be here this afternoon for weekend install.


----------



## PJL

That caliper looks like it was rubbing on the rotor.  Is the mount bent?


----------



## Track Addict

With the tight tolerances and quality control we have seen on some Tuckers can't be possible.


----------



## PJL

Yeah what was I thinking.  Tucker QC is like the aerospace industry.  Part is off by .0001 chuck it in the bin.  No bending, pounding or prying to make it fit.


----------



## Track Addict

Optical illusion.  Bolting you in a bit.

Sourced a replacement alternator.  Original was a Round Back single field 37 amp. In 1970 Chrysler switched to a dual field square back which sent two field leads to the voltage regulator.  The 70 forward version also charges at a lower

 rpm which is helpful.

To make it work on the stock setup you send one field to ground as pictured.

A rewrire under the hood is due to occur at some point.  I will update the voltage regulator and second wire then.


----------



## Track Addict

Strong Day.  New master, clutch slave, brake pads caliper.

Had to swap the hard brake line on the new caliper for the older on.  The stock one stated tighter to the caliper and allowed the clearance.  The one one the new caliper would have needed some rebending.

The smaller 1 1/8" brake piston works great.  Gives the extra throw it needs.

Thanks Drifter!


----------



## Track Addict

Tackled the leaky inspection cover on the new process 435.

plate says 1971 so guess it's more vintage as parts hung out prior to build.


----------



## DAVENET

Is there a gasket, or only sealant?


----------



## Track Addict

PTO cover is a Gasket 12-18 ftlbs.

I have one if you need.


----------



## Track Addict

Wife was caught hanging out during Tucker time so pandemic must be getting to her.

Power washed and degreased all the areas under the side panels today that were removed.  Getting ready to fix the rear seats and torque the track nuts.  Considering a Pertronix points conversion next.

We met a new club member offspring today and also got a new roommate!


----------



## Track Addict

Horsing around today. They like good grass.

Battery drain continues. Tucker wants me to rewire under hood I guess and some attention.

Boys night in the speed shop. Squeezing mph out by reducing friction. If you think snocats are bad get 120/200 class sleds and try to keep kids in front of the pack. 

Headed Snovid remote learning tomorrow!


----------



## Track Addict

This is a Covid positive of remote learning.  2:15 life lessons begin!


----------



## Track Addict

Little Tucker time and some play time with the youth race team.  They got a lesson in speeding tickets.

Officer said it was the first time he got a snowmobile pulling a dogsled at 74 mph.  Funny part is he was leading and we could only two 17 and 30 or so with the kids sleds max.  Habitual offender and I warned him they would be setup!  Throttle happy.  As he is writing a ticket the rental mentals rolled a sled in the back ground.  Saw a few  other sleds wrecked across the day.  Must be like driving in the first snow everybody forgets.

32 miles 15 degrees. 4, 5, 8, 9, 11 year olds did great.  Had to cut one of the dads open like on Star Wars to warm a child.  Nice lunch spot by the Swift River.

Found the draw!  Windshield wiper switch is worn out. Thanks for the test light trick!


----------



## Track Addict

Thinking back I wonder if the diodes in the original alternator were even the problem when I got the cat and had this issue.  Once I finish up the flux capacitor and find the 1.21 jigawatts I will let you know.


----------



## PJL

Cop on a sled actually writing tickets?!?


----------



## DAVENET

PJL said:


> Cop on a sled actually writing tickets?!?


Oh yeah.  They love their radar guns on the east coast.


----------



## Pontoon Princess

I want to know about the blue and red lights, siren, etc etc etc


----------



## DAVENET

Usually you will get the heads up from opposing traffic, but the olive drab jacket walking to the center of the trail is usually all the 'blue & red' needed . . .


----------



## Pontoon Princess

oooooh


----------



## Track Addict

Or the sled that rips out of the woods after you go by in a blur in the periferal. 

The guy in the front or the "plow" usually is the sacrific for the rest of the pack.  They are always decent as long as your not riding sideways.

We have quite the photo collection over the decades.  I once got clocked on the railroad bed in Warren NH at 96 from a cruiser sitting at a crossing.  He was nice and sent me on my way.


----------



## PJL

Now we have to listen to this.


----------



## Track Addict

NH likes to use aircraft speed traps driving north also. Easy hunting the out of staters.

sucks when you see the yellow speed checked by aircraft and the chase cars lined up.


----------



## Track Addict

Other key is to not drive shitboxes.  I'm always amazed at the cars pulled over.  It's a car you would pull over.

Dont see many trucks with snowmobile trailers ever pulled over.


----------



## PJL

Well not to profile but certain types of people drive shit boxes.


----------



## Track Addict

Finally looking like winter up north.  Maybe some local snow in the south next few days.

Sub Zero snowmobiling north of MT Washington then picked away at some Tucker items and another side project to keep up my end of a deal.

New wiper switch installed and the motor is still drawing. Very little leakage from the park circuit.  Low speed also doesn't work motor moves a little when wet window but won't dry. The motor is tired and has an issue.  I left park wire off and the draw is gone for now.  Poor solder job also.

If anybody has the motor part number in advance of the hunt I'd appreciate it.

Made a new battery tie down.  The stock setup doesn't fit all the batteries.  The bare metal will be rubberized.

Adding ground disconnect switches as well.


----------



## 1boringguy

PJL said:


> Well not to profile but certain types of people drive shit boxes.


Same true for snowcats, right ?


----------



## PJL

1BG you are right again.


----------



## Track Addict

Winter has returned with a nice dumping and the recent repair/upgrades all working well on the trail breaking.

You never know who you will come across in the woods on a Tuesday but you will meet the nicest people in a Tucker!

Sno-Drifters master cylinder works as expected.  Stops easily on hills and third gear cruise testing brake under power. Much better feel now probably from being all new parts and some additional throw.

Applied fluid film behind the aluminum panels and any suspect under carriage areas during reinstall.

Battery didn't die over night so draw is done. Wiper motor still needs attention long-term.

Fixed the rear seats with a rivet rivet nut utilizing the economical factory mount. Setup also sits nicely up on the frame and would have been a better design.  Don't like adding holes so put back as built

New president wrapped up Covid and global warming expeditiously?

Hope I can afford the fuel to enjoy!


----------



## sno-drifter

I wood recommend slipping a non- conducting tube around the battery hold down. Big shrink tube better. That scares me. Wing nuts have a habit of self loostening. I lost a balenced 327 due to wing nut loosening and the stud finding it's way to the piston which rocked on the wrist pin and spit the block.

I have removed the rear steat backs and glued 3/4 inch refrigeration closed cell ( Armaflex) between the 3/4 steel tubing. Makes for much better seating comfort, more cheek on seat. More cab room.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

The clamp on battery terminals scare me a bit.....These have a way of corroding and losing connection......and it's never at a handy time.  (Great item to have in the tool box for an emergency get it home thing)

I would seriously consider soldering the heavy copper eyes on the cable ends and using a pair of the marine battery terminals with the studs....

Sweet looking ride.....

Glad you are having such a great time.....


----------



## Track Addict

Drifter is correct about my design flaw.  As a result I am changing to non conductive strap from the marine world that can use the existing tray and go through the middle of the battery.  Also adding two ground cutoffs as suggested.

Ring terminals are superior to post mount terminals.  All the junk I have with batteries are all top mount so I like to keep flexible.  Haven't found a good post mount crimp connector.

Crimps are superior to soldering for a number or reasons.  Even the plumbers have transitioned away.


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like winter is staying here for a bit.  Got 12 miles of trails rolled out and my best work on the horse sleigh trail along the farm.

Should setup like concrete.

J. Tucker doesn't last long on these trips as a copilot


----------



## 1boringguy

TA, funny I have the same copilot issue. It's probably covered in their union contract.


----------



## Track Addict

40 or so miles on this seasons upgrades all is well!

We had another day! Snovid-21

Meet 6 month old Virginia!  Loves sno flakes!


----------



## Track Addict

Resolved the battery tie down situation.  Also added two ground disconnects.  Already a convienient option.

Swapped the points out for a pertronix electronic ignition and coil..  Starts easier sounds better more power.  Planning to roll some fresh sno trails tonight for a longer test.


----------



## 1boringguy

Auto parts store had those disconnects?


----------



## Track Addict

Summit racing moroso


----------



## DAVENET

Where are your dual power cables run to?  Starter and circuit power board?


----------



## Track Addict

I have a sound bar and subwoofer in there so I ran an additional fuse panel for thosw and future expansion.

Easier to isolate the systems.


----------



## western auto

just a thought....i have removed many of those disconnects/ cable ends and trashed them ........ on cars, truck , jeeps etc , the vibration causes them to loosen up quite easily and create starting issues, good quality cables at least 2 gauge or more and a cat switch would be my recommendation /


----------



## Track Addict

Agreed in theory.  Lots of my junk has round posts so I like the battery flexibility between them all.  This setup would not be allow on my boats but works for the cat.  

Nobody makes a good round post crimp on connector I have found and the amperage requirements are well below the gauge/length specs for this operation.


----------



## Track Addict

Got Tucker thawed out while on a little frind family snowmobile/ski vacation in fun sanctuary state.  Youth snowmobile team tackled their first summit Black Cap overlooking Cranmore.  

Prepping for a 24 mile round trip vintage ride Sunday so I decide to tackle the track grouser bolt torque and I am glad I did.

The track belting was  replaced on this cat before I got it along with many many grousers and idlers/breakers.  Few worn ones sprinkled in amongst the real nice and or new ones.   The proper torque on the grouser bolts is 20 ft/lbs according to Sterling.  What I found was a mix.  The welded bolts under the flat stock were mostly correct.  The 3 outside on each side were all over the place mostly loose.

Had my Tucker marker assist so I knew where I finished.  Once I move out  the encroachers I'll finish up tomorrow.

Here are some more grouser styles.

3 bolts exposed each side two inner covered

2 bolts exposed each side 4 inner covered.

3 bolts exposed outside two the inside.

Some new nice ones have welded bolts all across but most under the flat stock cover.

Notice this thinner gauge ones. Only a few  on here but they are all bent including toward back in cross track direction.  Not sure if aftermarket, or cheaper Tucker version? Quite the collection on this one and interesting where they used which.  Must have bought NOS grouser grab bag.  Nice tracks nonetheless.

Horses loving the sleigh trail more sno to pack tomorrow!


----------



## Track Addict

832 grouser bolts hand torqued.  Took a good 6-7 hours of suck.  Was able to assist a 71 Olympic head and base gasket replacement so worked out for the sled.



Headed out for some reward time packing sno!


----------



## 1boringguy

Track Addict said:


> 832 grouser bolts hand torqued.  Took a good 6-7 hours of suck.  Was able to assist a 71 Olympic head and base gasket replacement so worked out for the sled.
> 
> 
> 
> Headed out for some reward time packing sno!View attachment 135090


And now you're glad you don't have 1600 series tracks ?


----------



## Track Addict

Exhaust to windshield mount broke last night after the 20 mile packing trip. Got that repaired today.  All is well.












Your browser is not able to display this video.




Vintage fleet going mobile tomorrow!


----------



## Track Addict

Had a great day with the vintage sleds at an undisclosed location fostering awesome. 30 mile trek with lots of shitboxes and laughs.

Mercury 3 cylinder turbo diesel sled was interesting.  The mobile kegerator served us well.

Met some of Davenet's people on the trail.

50 miles this weekend so time for a once over.  Little oil leaking from transfer case needs investigation but running very well overall.


----------



## DAVENET

Where was that?


----------



## Track Addict

Deering area at that point.
 He was with wife?  DL grooming on his jacket maybe.  Took care of some Tucker groomers.


----------



## DAVENET

I'll have to ask around.  If I was to guess it may have been Doug(?) Livingston.  Their family owns Livingston's Arctic Cat in Hillsboro.  My buddy Steve (Grantham, NH) sold them their old club groomer and Squirrel brought a replacement from Wisconsin to Grantham.  So I'm thinking it may have been word of mouth conversations?


----------



## Track Addict

Found some antifeeeze under the Tucker.  At first it looked like the head gasket was leaking but turns our thermostat housing seems to the the culprit.  Tightened and dryer everything up to determine....


----------



## Track Addict

Little icy today for the loaner sled and rider.

Typical skidoo guy borrowing a cat because his sled is broke.  No injuries minimal damage. Another 1/2" would have been expensive!

Looks like spring sun and weather wrapping up our season.....


----------



## Track Addict

Winter motors sports season is wrapping up with the recent warmth.  Looking the cat over after last trip the passenger front adjuster idler is hitting the hyfax support and the other wheel.  A weld splatter grooved the wheel.

Will have to investigate further.


----------



## Track Addict

Drained out the gas tank and removed the fuel shut off I installed about this time last year.

Non-ethanol fuel is not common around the north east to be able to run it regularly.  We can find enough to store motors with and run small engines on.

Each storage season I end up pulling the gas line off to drain which is a hassle.  I added a marine dual tank setup then plugged the second tank port with a petcock.  I can now drain the tank easily as well as shut the fuel off. The petcock I installed is a back up incase the ball valve were to leak and to keep debris out. Another benefit is if you needed to transfer fuel
to another machine etc. you flip the lever and open the petcock.

Quite a bit of oil under the Tucker.  Rear main seal would be my guess without investigating.


----------



## Track Addict

The lonely donor cat has been forced move as progress happens around it.  Replanting great grandfathers Christmas Tree Farm that has been long dormant.

He died before I was born and the farm stood still from 1977 on.  For many decades we were able to harvest trees until it became over grown. I have since cleared hundreds upon hundred of trees abandoned in seedling rows.

Finally cleared enough land to start with 60 Fraser Fir and White Spruce and have sourced enough child labor.  White Spruce is not used much any more but was common back then and what remains on the property.

This investment will provide more visual cover crop for Tucker Sno Cat and vintage grooming implements while keeping the wife happy. As her vision declines I can start adding the junk closer to the house!


----------



## Track Addict




----------



## 230 Pilot

The boys have been busy....?


----------



## Track Addict

J Tucker Prototype.  He's in a 2 track phase we hope he grows out of.


----------



## it's all about downhill

Track Addict said:


> J Tucker Prototype.  He's in a 2 track phase we hope he grows out of.


With maturity comes four tracks...not sure where that leaves single tracks?


----------



## Track Addict

Battery disconnects only prevent storage drain if you use them….


----------



## Track Addict

Family had a Covid setback.  Good news is we all survived! It’s definitely a thing so be careful out there.

Battery back in purring like a cat. Oil leak is getting worse.  Slant will need a seal refresh next year or two.

Hoping to get the frame welded on the 53 Wednesday.  After that can swap positions and service the cat for winter.  Should be routine!


----------



## Track Addict

Supply chain has impacted New
England. Waiting on Sno-motivation at the mercy of other ports of entry.  (weather or goods).


Hustling what little winter we have 100 miles north!

J Tucker riding lap this year currently.  Was informed last week his Sno check youth sled isn’t even being built until end February 1 year later?

Jr on the other hand headed to the limited Sno testing grounds tomorrow with some cheat parts.

Snovid 2022!

If a radiator leaks on the ground and there is no sno to turn green,  is it a leak with fixing?


----------



## PJL

I have plenty of white stuff in my yard.  Come get it.


----------



## Track Addict

Happy New Year!  We will let the left coasters know how it is first!


----------



## it's all about downhill

Resorts on Mt. Hood are closed today...they can't clear the roads of sno to get there.

Happy New Year too


----------



## Track Addict

Tucker has been removed from time out.  Coolant leak looks like loose hoses so went though and tightened them all.

Front passenger tension bolt backed off last trip.  Set the tension back to 1 1/2” center wheel to track hanging the front end.

Also greased the front idlers, carriers, table, pivots.  Here I like to suspend the front end and grease in the ground to promote grease too and bottom of loaded pivot points.

Like the idea of the Uhmw sleeve carrier upgrade in life once winter returns on the regular.


----------



## DAVENET

Why are you online?  You should be out flattening snow flakes while you can!


----------



## Track Addict

Need to reach critical grouser depth first.


----------



## Track Addict




----------



## Track Addict




----------



## Track Addict




----------



## Track Addict

Birthday tomorrow boy only survivor!


----------



## Track Addict

It’s like a lottery ticket in the north east past few weeks of mostly losing. Healthy group of negative or positive or both with a side of close contacts.

Craziness Sno Biden 2022!


----------



## Track Addict

The Mt Hood, Little Ski Hill, Brundage, Vail Pass, and Sun Valley Sno-cat USA tour snoboard has been permanently benched!

 Off to the Sno museum for retirement.


----------



## Track Addict

Fits right in!


----------



## Track Addict

Storm prep


----------



## Track Addict

Fixed the back seats but after evaluating feedback from experienced tucker people hauling people they are hitting storage.

Significant amount of room with them removed.


----------



## Track Addict

The Orange Rule as outline in the manual: 

“The operator should be a skilled driver and take a personal interest in the care of the SNO-CAT”


----------



## Track Addict

10 miles lost two passengers then the copilot……


----------



## Track Addict

Guess today was the day lockers would have helped?

Road trip for the day!


----------



## Pontoon Princess

aren't you happy you own a tucker? 

fabulous photos and thank you for sharing


----------



## Track Addict

Not a bad day for a school night. 40 smiles of fun!


----------



## Track Addict

Youth race team had failure due to excessive hammer down!

Teens and below for temp and maturity today.  You meet the nicest people in the Tucker warming hut.




















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Track Addict

We were awaiting a fireworks display but the local man shut it down.  Couldn’t shut down the awesome though!


----------



## Track Addict




----------



## Track Addict

Vids


----------



## PJL

What kind of "man" shuts down fireworks?


----------



## Track Addict

City


----------



## PJL

Maybe he doesn't like Whiteclaw.


----------



## Track Addict

Yup not diverse enough beverage and the three letter F word is scary for most these days.

fun has been canceled.


----------



## Track Addict

Weekend in New England changed quick.  Skating pond appeared I haven’t seen in my lifetime and we had an icy tundra. Too hard for the tucker and point shoot for others.  Picture riding a bike on the ice.

Was scheduled to go up to NH for a vintage ride but the “man” struck again over some 45 day vs 27 day notice period for registrations.   Very sad!

Made a day anyway. Lots of breakdowns today so blessing in disguise. Youth clutch monster strikes again. Too many mods catching up result in grenade!
		
		
	


	




















Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Track Addict

Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.













Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## PJL

Your "man" is not cool.


----------



## DAVENET

Yeah, neighbors yard did that as well.  Guess you'll have that when the ground is frozen solid and get 2" of sleet & rain on top. Could have skated for miles beside the Souhegan river where it had gone out of its banks in Milford.  It was a pretty cool hike, but micro spikes needed.


----------



## Track Addict

Back from a week of all things Sno with family and friends enjoying the great state of New Hampshire!

Hydraulic fitting is leaking.  Tried tightening but is still weeping after a trip. Will pull apart re seal and do a filter change while at it.

This grouser needs to be replaced.  This a an aftermarket I believe.  Looks exactly the same  in all aspects but a thinner gauge and possibly softer.  Haven’t found a other like it on the machine yet.

Nice sunset cruise to cap of the week.


----------



## Snowy Rivers

When you get all that mass flailing around.....it certainly gets a bit spooky....
Back when I ran the 2100 Packer at the ski resort YEARS AGO.... coming down the Mt at max speed with Ma gravity helping those 57" tracks flying by were just plain awesome.....Break a grouser loose at high speed and it's gonna do damage.

Nice part of the Tucker is the body is up out of harms way....sort of...

Control at high speed can be spooky as well.

12-15 mph is about all I would want to deal with......

I would say that power certainly is nice....but it can reach a point of diminishing returns and then jump into breaking things soon after...

The bigger axles are certainly a good thing.....But then what part becomes the fuse ????
Drive shafts, transfer case ???????

Fun stuff......


----------



## Track Addict

Fixed the hydraulic leak.  Pulled the fitting apart and resealed. Wasn’t much sealant in the threads I cleaned up. All the other fittings seem well sealed.

Root cause could have been not enough dope applied or possibly too much dope during assembly and forgot.  Very strange.

All fixed and prepping summer hibernation.


----------



## Track Addict

Nice to find things you forgot about!


----------



## Track Addict

Fuel mining equipment.  $5.60 for gas and $7.50 for diesel on the river.

Lock your tanks.

Thanks Joe!

 We


----------



## Track Addict

Little time with my other kids on Father’s Day.

Battery charging fresh ethanol free fuel some run time!


----------



## Track Addict

I spy…


----------



## redsqwrl

looks like the east coast defenses had a failure.  likely another machine headed west while you were distracted........


----------



## Track Addict

Few pieces of the Kitten Collection on permanent display in the Sno Museum.













The Wildcat Tucker pic is dated July 1958.


----------



## Track Addict

Few more added to the gallery.  Can’t see the back but nice to know it’s there if you wanted to see!


----------



## Blackfoot Tucker

Very, very cool! My compliments to the decorator!


----------



## Track Addict

Sorted through some parts during shop cleanup.  Found NOS rear lower table pin, roller, and bushing if anybody needs specs.

UHMW is a better modern solution but good to keep the record for a purist!


----------



## YamaDooPolCat

I enjoyed reading this thread, and thank you for all the info.
I just bought a 1975 1544 Tucker. with the 318 and 5 speed.
Seems to be in good shape, but I won't take it anywhere until I take it apart to be sure it is actually trustworthy for a long trip.


----------



## YamaDooPolCat

More pictures


----------



## YamaDooPolCat

Inside


----------



## Track Addict

Looks like a nice ride.  Get a thread going show us what it needs.


----------



## Track Addict

These things must know it’s winter and bringing their BS out of hibernation.

That looks like gear lube from the chunk seal if I had to guess looking at it from my coffee.


----------



## DAVENET

Weird how that works isn't it?


----------



## Track Addict

Pinion seal is the culprit.  Relative easy replacement upgrade.  Need to double check the 8 3/4 casting number see if it has crush sleeve or not.  Prob needs a speedy sleeve also.


----------



## Track Addict

www.doctordiff.com for all of your 8 3/4 needs.

741 casting


----------



## Track Addict

Got the leak stopped at least by draining the fluid.


----------



## PJL

Good plan.  All leaks, and bleeding will eventually stop.


----------



## Track Addict

Merry Christmas!

Santa producing rollers and bearings out of chocolate at the North Pole production facility.


----------

